# Amd vs. Intel



## Axi (16. März 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hab mich heut gefrag was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den "aktuellen" Archiekturen von Intel und AMD ist.
Warum hat ein aktueller PhenomII mehr Takt also ein aktueller i5 bzw i7, aber dennoch "weniger" Rechenleistung? An was liegt das?
Kann mir jemand erklären wodurch diese Unterschiede entstehen?
Das muss ja irgendwie mit dem Aufbau der CPU zusammen hängen oder täusche ich da?

Ich weis das AMD vs. Intel immer ein heißes Eisen in Foren ist und es meist schnell zu Fanboy gesülse hinausläuft. Dennoch würde ich mich über konkrete !!!SACHLICHE!!! Angaben zu diesen Unterschieden beider Hersteller freuen. 

MfG
Axi


----------



## longtom (16. März 2010)

Eine Sachliche Diskussion über dieses Thema gibt's hier auch nicht ,außerdem ist diese Frage in dieser oder ähnlicher form  schon oft gestellt worden hier kannst dich amüsieren .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/90149-ist-besser-zum-gamen-amd-oder-intel.html


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

Hier geht es aber welcher Hersteller sich denn besser zum Zocken eignet.
Les nochmal meine Frage durch, dann wirst du feststellen das diese rein technisch bezogen ist.


----------



## longtom (16. März 2010)

Ich hab das schon richtig verstanden ,aber ich wollte nur verdeutlichen das das Thema schon nach der 2ten Seite aus dem Ruder läuft und nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat .


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben das ich rein Sachliche unterschiede zu diesen Thema haben möchte. Wenn jemand etwas behauptet, dann sollte er es auch Begründen können.
Weil Firma X ist besser, weil Firma Y ist schlecht, ist keine wirklich Sachliche Begründung


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Na dann werde ich dich mal aufklären:

Also da muss ich aber etwas weiter ausholen: Gehe wir mal vom Standpunkt 2004/2005 aus, da hatte AMD den Athlon 64 und Intel den P4 mit HT. Da war es genau andersherum. 
Intel hatte die schlechtere pro MHz-Leistung, als AMD (jeweils die Top-CPUs P4: 3,8GHz AMD: 2,6GHz).

Heute ist dies genau wieder anders, hier nun Gründe warum dies so ist: 
*1. *Das liegt zum einen daran, dass der Athlon 64 X2 (oft als K9 bezeichnet), der Phenom I (K10) und der Phenom II (K10,5) nur jeweilige Evolutionsstufen sind, welche immer noch eine (verbesserte) K8-Archtektur aufweißen. 
Da diese nun aber schon 6 Jahre alt ist, ist diese lange überholt.

Intel hat im Jahre 2006 die Core-Architektur auf den Markt gebracht (basierte auf dem erfolgreichen Pentium M). Diese war erfolgreich, da geringe Leistungsaufnahme, niedrige TDP und eine hohe pro MHz-Leistung. Damals waren aktuelle Core 2 Duo Prozessoren ca. 30% schneller als gleichgetaktete Athlon 64 X2 CPUs.

Im Jahre 2008 hat Intel nun die Core i7 Prozessoren auf den Markt geworfen, welche nochmals einige Grundlegende Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Core 2 aufweißen. Damit hat Intel seit dem P4-Desaster schon 2 komplett neue Architekturen entwickelt und AMD seine "nur immer weiter verbessert". 

Zeitnah kam AMDs Quadcore Phenom (I) auf den Markt. Dieser war der erste native Quadcore Prozessor (Intel schweißte einfach 2 Dual Core CPUs auf ein Die). Dieser weißte jedoch ein folgenschwären Bug auf, welcher auch zu Rückrufaktionen führte. Außerdem kam der Phenom ein halbes Jahr zu Spät (Intels Core 2 Quad kam Ende 2007). 
Auch schlecht war, dass AMD Schwierigkeiten mit dem 65nm Prozess hatte und damit kam der Phenom (I) einfach nicht über 3,0GHz hinaus.

*2. *Das liegt aber auch daran, dass Intel eine viel größere Firma ist und dem entsprechend mehr Geld in die Forschung investieren kann, als AMD.

*3. *Zum anderen weißen aktuelle AMD Prozessoren hohe Leckstöme auf. Diese treiben die Leistungsaufnahme in die Höhe und damit auch die Wärmeabgabe (TDP), welche dann natürlich hinterlich sind.

-> Die Karten könnten (und werden sich hoffentlich auch) 2011 wieder neu mischen. 
Da bringt AMD seine *erste wirklich neue Architektur* seit dem K8 (2004) auf den Markt. Dieser trägt den Codenamen "Bulldozer" Dieser weißt einschneidende Neuerungen auf, es ist wirklich eine komplett andere/neue Architektur, als K8/K9/K10. Ich hoffe, dass der Bulldozer wieder so ein Erfolg wird, wie der Athon 64. 
Dies kann nur für alle gut sein, ob nun AMD-, oder Intel-Nutzer/Fanboys, da bekanntlich Kongurenz das Geschäft belebt.

Damit wird sich hoffentlich das Blatt wieder wenden.


So ich hoffe ich konnte Dir das einigermaßen erklären.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan hat das schon sehr gut erklärt, aber hierzu möchte ich noch
mal Stellung nehmen:



> Dieser trägt den Codenamen "Bulldozer" Dieser weißt einschneidende Neuerungen auf, es ist wirklich eine komplett andere Architektur. Damit wird sich hoffentlich wieder das Blatt wenden.


Das Blatt wird sich nicht wenden. AMD braucht die Leistungskrone
gar nicht (und kann sie leider nicht erreichen, Intel hat zu große Markanteile - und damit viel mehr Geld für Forschung). AMDs Bulldozer wird
aber im Gegensatz zum Gulftown erschwinglich werden, das gute P/L
Verhältnis ist auch die Stärke der aktuellen AMD CPUs. 

So bald wird sich das Blatt auch nicht wenden, da Intel wie gesagt
viel mehr Geld für Forschung ausgeben kann/will.

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen:
Momentaner Stand:

AMD - besseres P/L, günstiger: Ein solides AM3 Sys mit 955 bekommt man für 300 Euro.

Intel - Maximale Performance, Übertaktbarkeit etc., höherer Preis

Ich glaube diesen Thread sollte man jetzt schließen,
sonst geht hier das große Geflame los.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich glaube diesen Thread sollte man jetzt schließen,
> sonst geht hier das große Geflame los.


 
Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, schließlich kann man auch mal sachlich diskutieren. 
Aktuell bietet AMD für geringes Geld eine sehr gute und aufrüstfähige Plattform.
Bei Intel muss man sich halt für eine entscheiden. Wenn man 1156 nimmt, kann man nicht mehr aufrüsten und bei 1366 ist das Aufrüsten vergleichsweise teuer.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aktuell bietet AMD für geringes Geld eine sehr gute und aufrüstfähige Plattform.
> Bei Intel muss man sich halt für eine entscheiden. Wenn man 1156 nimmt, kann man nicht mehr aufrüsten und bei 1366 ist das Aufrüsten vergleichsweise teuer.



Desweiteren kann man bei AMD einen Sockel für mehr CPU Generationen nutzen ( AM2+ sogar noch den 6 Kerner)


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

@Infin1ty

Wenn eine Firma (*ist mal egal um welche es sich handelt*) ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat und jahrelang war der Kongurent führend in dieser Branche, dann ist es doch wahrscheinlich, dass Endverbraucher dann zum besseren Produkt greifen (solange es keine Sturköpfe sind), als zum langsameren/schlechteren Kongurenzprodukt.

Die Folge daraus ist dann, dass die Jahrelang führende Firma langsam, aber stetig an Anteilen verliert.

Also warum sollte der Bulldozer (wenn er denn wirklich alles bisher dagewesene in den Boden stampft) nicht AMD wieder nach vorne bringen und Marktanteile zurückerobern? 
Es sei mal dahin gestellt ob das leicht ist und wie lange so etwas dauern würde!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Also warum sollte der Bulldozer (wenn er denn wirklich alles bisher dagewesene in den Boden stampft) nicht AMD wieder nach vorne bringen und Marktanteile zurückerobern?
> Es sei mal dahin gestellt ob das leicht ist und wie lange so etwas dauern würde!!!


 
Solange Intel Firmen wie HP, Dell und Co. geradezu kontrolliert und entscheidet, was Media Markt und Co. verkaufen, wird es AMD schwer haben, wirklich Marktanteile zu gewinnen.
Die Privatleute, die ihre Einzelteile in Onlineshops/Fachhandel kaufen, sind eine sehr kleine Minderheit.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Das ist leider Wahr.

deswegen gehe ich auch lieber zu Medi Maxx, als zu Media Markt. Die bieten von beiden Firmen etwas an.


> Die Privatleute, die ihre Einzelteile in Onlineshops/Fachhandel kaufen,  sind eine sehr kleine Minderheit


Diese Minderheit wächst aber an. Denn immer mehr Leute merken, dass was sie an "PC" in den Elektronik-Märkten bekommen ist nichts weiter außer zusammen gewürfelter Quark zu einem überzogenem Preis!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Aber trotzdem bin ich sehr neugierig auf den Bulldozer und wenn man die jetzige CPU Generation anguckt, hätte AMD dafür nicht mal einen neuen Sockel gebraucht, der neue Sockel ist für die kommende Generation gedacht (Bulldozer), dann werden auch endlich mal die ganzen 941 Pins des Sockels benutzt. 



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Diese Minderheit wächst aber an. Denn immer mehr Leute merken, dass was sie an "PC" in den Elektronik-Märkten bekommen ist nichts weiter außer zusammen gewürfelter Quark zu einem überzogenem Preis!!!


 
Finde ich überhaupt nicht.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass inzwischen mehr Notebooks als Desktoprechner verkauft werden, sinkt die Anzahl eher noch, denn Notebooks kann man nicht in Einzelteilen im Fachhandel kaufen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Das die Anzahl von Notebooks gegenüber Dektop-PCs am steigen war, war mir bekannt, aber sollte dieser Wert nicht seit diesem Jahr wieder sinken


----------



## olol (16. März 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das Blatt wird sich nicht wenden. AMD braucht die Leistungskrone
> gar nicht (und kann sie leider nicht erreichen, Intel hat zu große Markanteile - und damit viel mehr Geld für Forschung). AMDs Bulldozer wird
> aber im Gegensatz zum Gulftown erschwinglich werden, das gute P/L
> Verhältnis ist auch die Stärke der aktuellen AMD CPUs.
> ...



und von wo weisst du das jezt schon, obwohl bis jezt gar nix über die leistung bekannt ist? 

schon zur zeit des athlon 64 hatte amd weit weniger geld als intel und haben den p4 trotzdem übertroffen.

also sollte man nicht schon jezt sagen dass bulldozer nicht schneller werden kann nur weil amd nicht so viel geld für die entwicklung hat. 

wer weiss vielleicht arbeiten bei amd einfach weniger aber dafür schlauere leute


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Das die Anzahl von Notebooks gegenüber Dektop-PCs am steigen war, war mir bekannt, aber sollte dieser Wert nicht seit diesem Jahr wieder sinken


 
Wieso sollte er sinken, weil der Markt gesättigt ist? 
Der Handy Markt ist seit Jahren gesättigt und trotzdem werden immer mehr Handys verkauft.
Das ist bei Notebooks auch so und ich denke mal, dass inzwischen viele Desktopbesitzer auch ein Notebook haben.
Und das wird eben weiter zunehmen und die Jugend von heute will eh keine schwarze Kiste mehr neben den Tisch stehen haben, die wollen leichte Notebooks ihr Eigen nennen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Spekulieren kann man jetzt viel. Genau werden wir es erst wissen, wenn die ersten representativen Benchmarks durchsickern und der Bulldozer das Licht der Welt erblickt.

Allerdings lassen die Informationen, welche man bisher auf AMDs Folien gesehen hat schon Hoffnung keimen

Der Bulldozer wird auch nicht gegen den Gulftown antreten, das macht schon der Thuban, sondern gegen Intels Sandy Bridge o.ä.

@quantenslipstream
Irgend wo stand mal auf der Main, dass einer der Chefs von Nvidia, M$, oder ein anderer denkt, dass der Trend zum Notebook wieder sinken wird, Der Meinung bin ich eigendlich auch. Dabei meine ich natürlich Notebooks, nicht Netbooks.



> Und das wird eben weiter zunehmen und die Jugend von heute will eh keine  schwarze Kiste mehr neben den Tisch stehen haben, die wollen leichte  Notebooks ihr Eigen nennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich bin 17 und nicht einer von "diesen", die sich nicht so eine Kiste untern Schreibtisch stellen wollen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Genau, und für Sandy Bridge braucht Intel eh wieder einen neuen Sockel.


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2010)

Intel hat im Moment aus meiner Meiner Sicht eine schlechte Sockel Politik. Den 3. Sockel für den Desktop bereich auf den Markt bringen. Für mich Persönlich ein Grund weiterhin kein Intel zu kaufen.

AMD wird den Thuban für AM2+ und AM3 raus bringen. Beim Bulldozer ist es nur noch der AM3 Sockel, da dann davon alle 941Pins in Verwendung sind. Aber mal abwarten was der so bringen wird. 

In den kommenden Wochen sollte auch bald mal der Thuban erscheinen und wir werden sehen, wie der sich gegen die anderen 4 und 6 Kerner schlägt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Das wurde ja schon angekündigt, dass man evt. wieder einen neuen Sockel einführen wolle.

Also die, die dachten (so auch ich), dass der 1366er erst mal bestand hat, die haben sich geschnitten. Dann würden 3 (wenn man 775 dazu zählt sogar 4) Plattformen paralell existieren

Es ist Nachvollzierbar, dass man bei einer neuen CPU-Gneration evt. einen neuen Sockel brauch, weil Komponente xy einfach mehr Pins, oder mehr Strom benötigt etc. Nur dass man innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 Sockel einführen will, das will sich mir einfach nicht erklären.

Bei AMD geht es doch auch.


----------



## Freeak (16. März 2010)

olol schrieb:


> wer weiss vielleicht arbeiten bei amd einfach weniger aber dafür schlauere leute



@PhenomII-Fan

Ich glaube mehr muss ich zu deiner aussage nicht sagen. (In Bezug auf die Aussage: "Bei AMD geht es doch auch.")


----------



## Hybrid3 (16. März 2010)

tach beisammen erstma ich bin AMD user aber nicht weil ich überzeugt bin sondern weils günstiger ist .

zu 


PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> ..... Komponente xy einfach mehr Pins, oder mehr Strom benötigt etc. Nur dass man innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 Sockel einführen will, das will sich mir einfach nicht erklären.
> 
> ......



Einfache sache .... 

Ich als Chef würde versuchen jede menge Geld zu machen und zwar so : 

1 Ich investiere jede menge Geld für ein Hig end Produkt für die Aktuelle zeit ...
2. Die anfrage ob das Produkt die Kunkurenz übertrifft.
3. Sollte das der Fall sein so werde ich mein produkt abspecken,anpassen so damit es besser ist als die konkurenz und auf dem Markt werfen zu einem Preis der sich gewaschen hat .
4 Ist die einlauf Phase geschaft und der absatz stimmt würde ich das Produkt an das Hig End ergebniss bringen oder eine Zwischenstufe einbringen.

5. Somit ist der der sich das leisten kann/will (auch wen er kein geld hat) dazu aufgevordert sein ALTES produkt abzugeben und das neue zu Kaufen.


Ergebniss ...... Jede Menge Kohle Für  MICH ::::::: 

Klar soweit ....


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

Also erst mal vielen Dank an alle die hier geantwortet haben 

Um wieder auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: 
Es liegt also allein an der Archiektur ob eine CPU eine gute Leistung pro Herz hat oder eben nicht.
@PhenomII-Fan: Wie meinst du das mit den Leckströmen? Meinst du das so das der Transistor nicht schaltet und dann ein Rechenfehler ensteht?
Auf den Bulldozer von AMD bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Vielleicht macht er genau das wie er heißt. Er räumt Intel auch ein wenig weg . Aber noch ist es zu früh darüber zu spekulieren und zu schätzen.
Erst die Richtigen Benches sind aussagekräftig.

Zu dem was ihr grade beredet:
Das hat mich auch sehr Stark von Intel abgeschreckt. Für mich müssen Kosten/Nutzen auch immer passen. Und hier ist man bei AMD z.Z. einfach besser aufgehoben. Vielleicht merkt Intel ja auch das man nicht X-Sockel auf den Markt werfen kann.
Solange sowas betrieben wird, nenne ich das nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich. Sorry Intel.

MfG
Axi


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. März 2010)

Ich weis zwar was ein Leckstrom ist und könnte Dir dies jetzt auch erklären, aber das kann dann doch die Wikipedia besserLeckstrom ? Wikipedia 
Also der Prozessor muss entsprechend mehr Strom aufnehmen, als eigendlich notwendig wäre. 

Darum brauchen aktuelle AMD Prozessoren meist 1,2-1,4V und vergleichbare Intel CPUs nur 1,1-1,25V. Durch die erhöhte Stromaufnahme erhöht sich dementsprechend auch die Verlustleistung, welches in mehr Wärmeabgabe endet.

->Dies wurde schon teilweiße mit dem neuen C3-Stepping eingedämmt (und wird auch noch mit kommenden weiter verbessert).


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

es liegt nicht nur alleine an der Architektur sondern auch 
was für  Materialien genommen werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange Intel Firmen wie HP, Dell und Co. geradezu kontrolliert und entscheidet, was Media Markt und Co. verkaufen, wird es AMD schwer haben, wirklich Marktanteile zu gewinnen.
> Die Privatleute, die ihre Einzelteile in Onlineshops/Fachhandel kaufen, sind eine sehr kleine Minderheit.


daran hatte auch die Klage von AMD nicht viel verändert  wegen Wettbewerbsvorteile 
in den Geiz Merken gibt es nach wie vor keine AMDs PCs, 
aber Dell verkauft welche und die Aldi PCs sind in letzter Zeit auch alle mit AMD.
gab und  gibt mehrere größere   PC Hersteller die hatte in der Vergangenheit 
immer AMD und Intel  PCs verkauft ,. das ist also nicht ganz richtig nur die Großen
Discounter bieten meinst keine AMD System an daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert .


----------



## XE85 (17. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> @Infin1ty
> Wenn eine Firma (ist mal egal um welche es sich handelt) ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat und jahrelang war der Kongurent führend in dieser Branche, dann ist es doch wahrscheinlich, dass Endverbraucher dann zum besseren Produkt greifen (solange es keine Sturköpfe sind), als zum langsameren/schlechteren Kongurenzprodukt.



mit dem richtigen "Marketing" kann man auch schlechte Produkte mit erfolg verkaufen - siehe P4




Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel hat im Moment aus meiner Meiner Sicht eine schlechte Sockel Politik. Den 3. Sockel für den Desktop bereich auf den Markt bringen.



das mit dem Sockel ist zwar für Aufrüster und Einzelteilkäufer blöd ... intel macht sein Geld aber mit den Komplett PC Herstellern - und denen ist das mit dem Sockel egal - die rüsten nicht auf - die verbauen sowiso immer  den aktuellsten Chipsatz mit der passenden aktuellen CPU

mfg


----------



## Axi (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es liegt nicht nur alleine an der Architektur sondern auch
> was für  Materialien genommen werden.
> ...



Und wie hängt dieses denn zam das die Leistung pro Takt mit dem genommenen Material der CPU zusammen hängt?


@XE85:
Du hast mit deinen beiden aussagen (leider) absolut recht. 
Wobei die meisten 0815-User meist nur auf den CPU-Takt, viel RAM und vielleicht noch auf die Worte "neuste Technik"-blabla schauen. Wenn ich mir die Discounterrechner immer so anschau...  Man kauft echt die Katze im Sack.


----------



## DarkMo (17. März 2010)

interessantes thema, auch wenn es ein wenig abdriftet immer ^^ aber mich intressiert das auch schon länger. an und für sich ist ein herz ja ein taktzyklus, wenn ich nicht irre. in diesem takt kann eine info (pro kern) bewegt/transformiert werden? selbst wenn das zu simpel dargestellt wäre, möcht ich das als bsp mal aufgreifen um weiter zu überlegen.

für eine rechenoperation sind ja meist (immer? ^^) mehrere schritte notwendig. das wird ja alles als bitstrom berechnet un 5+2 wäre dann sowas wie 0101+0010=0111 (5+2=7). und da entstehen schon mehrere aufgaben die takte brauchen. wenn ich weiterhin richtig weis, wird sowas mit logischen verknüpfungen kombiniert? also and or xor... was es nich so alles gibt. und solche verknüpfungen lassen sich auch zusammenschalten irgendwie. und je effizienter diese zusammenschaltung stattfindet, desto effizienter kann die gesamte architektur arbeiten - wäre so meine vermutung.

mit diesem zusammenschalten und verknüpfungen allgemein meine ich das als hardware umsetzung in ner schaltung. also "drähte" aufm chip ^^

also könnte man wohl sagen, wenn allein diese grundrechenarten/verknüpfungsbausteine sich in ihrer effizienz unterscheiden (und andere dinge bauen ja darauf auf), so würde allein das schon zu teils "enormen" endunterschieden aufsummieren können (je nach komplexität der übergeordneten verarbeitungsschritte). also wenn man bei der addition bei intel 0,001s schneller wäre und nen prozess hat, der 1000 mal auf die addition zugreift, dann, wäre das schon 1sec schneller.

is diese überlegung (also layout = sowas wie ne möglichst effiziente "wegfindung/leitung" für die daten) des pudels kern, oder steckt da noch mehr dahinter?

edit: ich glaub sowas hier dürfte das mit den verknüpfungen/schaltungen sein: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/dig/0205186.htm


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Das ist ja grade auch der Nutzen von Techniken wie MMX, 3DNow und SSE: Durch spezielle Instruktionen und Register können mehrere gleichartige Datentypen gleichzeitig mit der gleichen Operation verarbeitet werden (zum Beispiel 4 Zahlen addieren).


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Und wie hängt dieses denn zam das die Leistung pro Takt mit dem genommenen Material der CPU zusammen hängt?


 wie ich schon sagte anderes Material ,
Beispiel wenn ich 100 Meter Kupfer Kabel verlegen da 0.9 Volt durch leite 
kommt am ende nicht mehr viel von der Spannung an,
zu hohe Verluste bei diesen Kabel Länge 
nehme  ich anstatt billiges Kupfer Kabel  teures Silber Kabel oder andere 
teure Edel Metalle mit einer besseren Leitfähigkeit 
kommt mehr Spannung am ende an,  wo wird das wohl bei den CPUs auch 
sein .,  Daten Signale ist ja  eine Art Spannung wo das Signal ein gekoppelt wird .
Darum ist auch die Intel CPUs immer etwas treuerer weil man ein mal die etwas 
teurere Herstellung mit bezahlt und dann den Namen Intel , aber das was z.z. 
die Intel CPUs Leisten, sind die ihr Geld auch wert .
Eine Sparsame schnelle CPU da steht etwas drin als in einem alten AMD Thunderbird 2000+


----------



## Axi (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte anderes Material ,
> Beispiel wenn ich 100 Meter Kupfer Kabel verlegen da 0.9 Volt durch leite
> kommt am ende nicht mehr viel von der Spannung an,
> zu hohe Verluste bei diesen Kabel Länge
> ...



Kannst du irgendwelche Nachweise bringen das die CPU aus anderen Matierialen besteht wie als Silizium? Mir ist nämlich kein anderes bekannt.
Und ich denke das der Vergleich mit der Spannung mit 100 Meter ähm sehr weit hergeholt ist zur CPU.
Das Rechenwerk der CPU besteht meines Wissens auch nur aus Halbleitern (Transistoren) das eben aus Dotieren Silizium besteht.
Außerdem würde nach deinem Vergleich eben mehr Spannung an die CPU angelegt werden um den Spannungsverlust gegenzubeugen -> Mehr Wärmeverlust da die CPU mehr Leistung verbrät.
Das erklärt mir aber nicht wirklich warum weniger Leistung pro Takt vorhanden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Das erklärt mir aber nicht wirklich warum weniger Leistung pro Takt vorhanden ist.


 
Was ja eigentlich kompletter Unsinn ist, denn das ist ja abhängig vom Programm und wenn man Programme benutzt, die für die Intel Architektur gemacht sind, kommt man zum Schluss, dass Intel schneller ist.
Aber es gibt auch Programme, die sich einen Teufel um Architekturen scheren und nur nach dem Takt gehen und da ist AMD schneller, weil höhere Takt.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte anderes Material ,
> Beispiel wenn ich 100 Meter Kupfer Kabel verlegen da 0.9 Volt durch leite
> kommt am ende nicht mehr viel von der Spannung an,
> zu hohe Verluste bei diesen Kabel Länge
> ...


Der Chip wird aus Silizium (bzw. einer Verbindung) hergestellt, die Kontakte (Stiftleiste, Bonding, etc.) sind aus Gold. Ich weiß ja nicht was du so für CPUs hast, aber mein 286er hatte das schon


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar was ein Leckstrom ist und könnte Dir dies jetzt auch erklären, aber das kann dann doch die Wikipedia besserLeckstrom ? Wikipedia
> Also der Prozessor muss entsprechend mehr Strom aufnehmen, als eigendlich notwendig wäre.
> 
> Darum brauchen aktuelle AMD Prozessoren meist 1,2-1,4V und vergleichbare Intel CPUs nur 1,1-1,25V. Durch die erhöhte Stromaufnahme erhöht sich dementsprechend auch die Verlustleistung, welches in mehr Wärmeabgabe endet.
> ...


Das gab es auch bei nem P4 mit Netburst. Ab ner gewissen Spannung rumste es den durch (glaube das hieß Elektronenmigration oder so).


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Kannst du irgendwelche Nachweise bringen das die CPU aus anderen Matierialen besteht wie als Silizium? Mir ist nämlich kein anderes bekannt.
> Und ich denke das der Vergleich mit der Spannung mit 100 Meter ähm sehr weit hergeholt ist zur CPU.
> Das Rechenwerk der CPU besteht meines Wissens auch nur aus Halbleitern (Transistoren) das eben aus Dotieren Silizium besteht.
> Außerdem würde nach deinem Vergleich eben mehr Spannung an die CPU angelegt werden um den Spannungsverlust gegenzubeugen -> Mehr Wärmeverlust da die CPU mehr Leistung verbrät.
> Das erklärt mir aber nicht wirklich warum weniger Leistung pro Takt vorhanden ist.



den Nachweis wird dir keiner gegen, kein Hersteller gibt dir detaillierte 
Einzelheiten seiner CPUs preis, man will ja schließlich nicht das die Konkurrenz 
ähnliches nachbaut das mit abweichende HW so das keine Lizenzen verletzt werden,
^^^^ das hat es schon mal gegen in den 90zigern hatte AMD eine Intel CPU nach gebaut,
AMD durfte damals diese CPU nicht weiter verkaufen und musste diese vom Markt nehmen ,
glaube das war damals der i386 den AMD nach gebaut hatte .


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Dann scheinst du ja detailierte Informationen zu haben. 
Du bist nicht zufällig mal bei AMD eingebrochen?


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

was ich mal weiss ist dass AMD Processoren für Intel gefertigt hatt, bevor Intel Selbstständig wurde!!! Einfach mal bei bing fotos : AMD Intel 80286 eingeben dann bekommt man sogar Fotos von solchen CPU's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

> bevor Intel Selbstständig wurde!!!


Du meinst bevor AMD selbstständig wurde


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> was ich mal weiss ist dass AMD Processoren für Intel gefertigt hatt, bevor Intel Selbstständig wurde!!! Einfach mal bei bing fotos : AMD Intel 80286 eingeben dann bekommt man sogar Fotos von solchen CPU's!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja, aber das war ja bereits im letzten Jahrhundert!
Mein erster Rechner war allerdings ein AMD K1 mit 300 MHz und einer 32 MB großer Festplatte und ich glaube 4 MB Arbeitsspeicher!


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du ja detailierte Informationen zu haben.
> Du bist nicht zufällig mal bei AMD eingebrochen?



das wurde damals in den Medien so verkündet.

ich hab heute nur noch Intel PCs weil sparsamer/schneller als AMD derzeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Solange AMD um den Faktor günstiger ist wie Intel sparsamer, spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle.
Vor allem im Bereich bis 1000€ ist Intel nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

AMD ist zwar günstiger, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass AMDs Prozessoren umbeging auch viel weniger Leistung bieten. 

Ma sehe sich nur den Test in der Print an, wo 50 CPUs gestestet wurden: Da kann es AMD in 3/4 Spielen und in 2/4 Spielen mit gleichgetakteten Intel CPUs aufnehmen(und bildet auch teilweiße noch die Leistungskrone mit den übertakteten Versionen), welche aber erheblich teurer sind.


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

das ist nicht *unbedingt richtig* das AMD günstiger ist,
bei den sehr stark gestiegen *Strom Kosten *und wenn der PC pro Tag 
8 bis 12 Stunden läuft sieht das ein bisschen anderes aus mein Herr,
wenn man das dann noch auf 3 Jahre a x  12 Monate hoch rechnen würde,
mein 3 Jahre alter AMD PC X2 4800+ mit NV 8600 GTS verbraucht 40 Watt mehr an 
Strom im normalen Windows betrieb , meine kleinen Intel PCs Q8300 so die richtig
sind bei D3 und CPU 60 % schneller und  diese Rechner haben einen gesamt 
Verbrauch Windows von 80 bis 95 Watt nur , der AMD liegt bei  stolzen 156 Watt,
das sind ca. 15 bis 20 € pro Jahr an Mehrkosten grob geschätzt 20 * 3 = 60 € 
wenn man dann den Preis Unterschied AMD vs. Intel vergleicht ist Intel gar nicht so teuer
wie immer bebautet wird , man darf dabei auch nicht außer acht lassen das die Intel CPUs 
schneller ihre Aufgaben erledigen und der kürzer  unter Vollast laufen muss das sind war  nur
wenige sec. oder Minuten aber immerhin  !

Seit dem ich meine gesamten alten Strom fresser PCs raus geschmissen habe habe ich jetzt jährlich ca.30- 40 € weniger an Strom Kosten .

Fazit: da gebe ich lieber Intel das Geld als das den Strom Konzernen  das  in den Rachen zu schmeißen  und das trägt auch noch dazu bei Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen .


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

erst mal sorry, natürlich meinte ich bevor AMD sich selbstständig machte (dummer fehler von mir)

@amdintel
Die Stromkosten zu betrachten ist einfach eine sache der Unmöglichkeit, denn da Spielen leider zu viele Faktoren eine rolle, und zwar jede einzelne Komponete eines PC...... da müsste man schon aktuelle Komponenten mit möglch gleichen Komponenten nebeneinander Testen, und ich denken nicht dass AMD dort sooo viel schlechter weg kommt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

Wenn Du beim Kauf einer AMD Plattform schnell mal 50-150€ sparst, kommst Du erst mal eine Weile damit hin, eh sich die erhöhten Stromkosten bemerkbar machen. Das dass nicht umweltfreundlich ist weis ich auch.

Außerdem habe ich mich in meinem ersten Beitrag und zum Thema Leckströme schon geäußert. 
->Denn erst durch diese Leckströme entsteht größtenteils der erhöhte Stromverbrauch. Und von diesen Unsummen von Stromkosten von den Du sprichst: nur weil die Intels (teilweiße) eine geringere TDP haben, heißt das nicht, dass diese ein Stromsparwunder sind. Siehe Core i7 9xx Riege

Und wenn Du dich auf veraltete Hardware beziehst (ala K9), dann kann ich mit dem Pentium 4 und dem Pentium D, was den Strombverbrauch angeht, locker dagegenhalten.

Zu dem lässt sich der Phenom II auch noch etwas undervolten, was sich sehr bemerkbar in der Wärmeabgabe und dem Stromverbrauch macht!!


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> erst mal sorry, natürlich meinte ich bevor AMD sich selbstständig machte (dummer fehler von mir)
> 
> @amdintel
> Die Stromkosten zu betrachten ist einfach eine sache der Unmöglichkeit, denn da Spielen leider zu viele Faktoren eine rolle, und zwar jede einzelne Komponete eines PC...... da müsste man schon aktuelle Komponenten mit möglch gleichen Komponenten nebeneinander Testen, und ich denken nicht dass AMD dort sooo viel schlechter weg kommt.


Zumal ich den Leistungsvorteil im Alltag (abgesehn von so extremen Sachen wie Cinebench etc.) auch nicht so mächtig ist. Wenn man sich die 1000€ EE i7er ansieht, würde ich mich verarscht fühlen! 4-5x so teuer und kaum schneller als die AMD Produkte , ganz abgesehn von den Kosten der Plattform X58. Und solche Leute machen sich sicher keinen Kopf um die Stromrechnung!



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Kauf einer AMD Plattform  schnell mal 50-15€ sparst, kommst Du erst mal eine Weile damit hin, eh  sich die erhöhten Stromkosten bemerkbar machen.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich mich in meinem ersten Beitrag und zum Thema Leckströme  schon geäußert. Denn erst durch diese Leckströme entsteht größtenteils  der erhöhte Stromverbrauch. Und von diesen Unsummen von Stromkosten von  den Du sprichst, nur weil die Intels eine geringere TDP haben, heißt das  nicht, dass diese ein Stromsparwunder sind. Siehe Core i7 9xx Riege
> 
> Und wenn Du dich auf veraltete Hardware beziehst, dann kann ich mit dem  Pentium 4 und dem Pentium D locker dagegenhalten


Eben, da ist der Rechner dann schon "veraltet"


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Seit dem ich meine gesamten alten Strom fresser PCs raus geschmissen habe habe ich jetzt jährlich ca.30- 40 € weniger an Strom Kosten .
> 
> Fazit: da gebe ich lieber Intel das Geld als das den Strom Konzernen das in den Rachen zu schmeißen und das trägt auch noch dazu bei Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen .


 
Schmeiß lieber mal den alten Kühlschrank und die grottige Waschmaschine raus, das bringt deutlich mehr. 

Außerdem befindest du dich die meiste Zeit mit deinem System im Idle und da greift Cool 'n Quiet sehr gut, besser als bei Intel.
Mein System zieht gerade mal 30 Watt, da müsste ich bei Intel schon einen Atom Prozessor nehmen um gegenzuhalten, aber der hat ja keine Leistung.


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @amdintel
> Die Stromkosten zu betrachten ist einfach eine sache der Unmöglichkeit, denn da Spielen leider zu viele Faktoren eine rolle, und zwar jede einzelne Komponete eines PC...... da müsste man schon aktuelle Komponenten mit möglch gleichen Komponenten nebeneinander Testen, und ich denken nicht dass AMD dort sooo viel schlechter weg kommt.


Der Strom ist ja nicht um sonst oder wohnst du noch bei Papi der alles bezahlt ?
bei Laufzeiten von 8 bis 10  Stunden a 7 Tage Ein oder Zwei PC s kommt schon einiges zusammen und man zockt ja nicht 8 bis 10 Stunden täglich durch  sondern nur mal 1 bis 2 Stunden, mal realistisch sehen.... daher behaupte ich einfach Intel ist gar nicht  so teuer wegen 
 geringere  Betriebskosten , 

Klein Vieh macht auch Mist und das summiert sich dann zusammen .


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Der Strom ist ja nicht um sonst oder wohnst du noch bei Papi der alles bezahlt ?
> bei Laufzeiten von 8 bis 10  Stunden a 7 Tage Ein oder Zwei PC s kommt schon einiges zusammen und man zockt ja nicht 8 bis 10 Stunden täglich durch  sondern nur mal 1 bis 2 Stunden, mal realistisch sehen


Ja irgendwie wiedersprichst du dir dann aber. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das nen fetter i7 im Idle weniger verbrauchen soll als der TOP Phenom II mit CnQ. Zumal bei Intel und AMD die TDP-Angaben unterschiedlich berechnet werden, also nicht vergleichbar sind. Dann müsste man schon den Verbrauch mit nem vernünftigen Messgerät messen...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

@amdintel

Wie schon geschrieben macht es wenig Sinn sich über den (vermeintlich zu hohen) Stromverbrauch von 3-4 Jahre alter Hardware aufzuregen. Neuere Produkte (von denen wir ja reden) sind da halt sparsamer.

Du würdest Dich wundern wie viel Strom Du sparen würdest, wenn Du den 6-10 alten Kühlschrank, Trockner, oder Tiefkühlschrank durch einen neuen ersetzt! 
->Da steckt viel mehr Sparpotential drin, als der Kauf von neuerer und stromsparender Hardware. 
Vermeintliche Ersparnis neuerer PC: 10-40W Vermeintliche Ersparnis Haushaltsgeräte: mehrere Hundert Watt


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

@amdintel
nimm einfach etwas Geld, was du mit dem kauf eines AMD-Systems im vergleich zu einem Intel System sparst um kauf ein Modernes Netzteil ala 80+Gold.. was von der Leistung an dein System angepasst ist, dann bekommst du noch immer ein Billigers System und der Stromunterschied fällt so gering aus, dass du es nie merken wirst (wenn dein System dann nicht sogar weniger verbraucht als ein Intel-System, wo das Geld eng wird und man sich irgend ein DurschnittsNetzteil zulegt.)

Aber mal von ner anderen Seite
wie hoch ist der Verbrauch denn bei einem PhenomII 965 im vergleich zu einem i5 750 ?? ich meine Im alltag ohne jetzt einen TDP zu bewerten??

edit: dein Bilschirm ist die meiste Zeit ja an, und wenn die da einen Alten Schirm gegen eine modernes LED-Modell wechselst, kannst du ach ne menge Strom sparen


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @amdintel
> nimm einfach etwas Geld, was du mit dem kauf eines AMD-Systems im vergleich zu einem Intel System sparst um kauf ein Modernes Netzteil ala 80+Gold.. was von der Leistung an dein System angepasst ist, dann bekommst du noch immer ein Billigers System und der Stromunterschied fällt so gering aus, dass du es nie merken wirst (wenn dein System dann nicht sogar weniger verbraucht als ein Intel-System, wo das Geld eng wird und man sich irgend ein DurschnittsNetzteil zulegt.)
> 
> Aber mal von ner anderen Seite
> wie hoch ist der Verbrauch denn bei einem PhenomII 965 im vergleich zu einem i5 750 ?? ich meine Im alltag ohne jetzt einen TDP zu bewerten??


guckst du mal hier bei Hardwareluxx.


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

AMD ist mir zu langsam und verbraucht zu viel  ... ich habe ab und zu 
Anwendungen da brach ich richtig viel Dampft , dafür nehme ich dann immer 
meinen I920 ...Sockel 1366 --> i920 <--  lässt grüßen


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Ohjaa, Intel hat Dampf. Deswegen brauch mein Server auch 2x 600 Watt Netzteile bei eher durchwachsender Leistung


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

Tja aber was nützt es wenn der i7 9xx wenig Strom aufnimmt (was er trotzdem nicht tut), wenn dann der X58 Chipsatz und das Mainboard entsprechend ziemlich Stromhungrig sind


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

habe mal kurz nachgerechnet (bei uns Luxemburg etw 0.15euro pro kw/h), wenn man 3000Stunden im Jahr den PC laufen hat (etwas mehr als 8Stunden) und der AMD PC saugt 25Watt mehr, kommt man im Jahr auf mehrkosten von 11.25euro. Tut mir leid, aber das IST KEIN ARGUMENT FÜR INTEL!!

@bingo88: danke für den Link  war interessant


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @bingo88: danke für den Link  war interessant


Ja, kein Ding. Ich war jetzt auch überrascht, dass der Phenom 965 son Schluckspecht ist. Aber alles nix gegen meine 2 Xeons im Server


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> AMD ist mir zu langsam und verbraucht zu viel ... ich habe ab und zu
> Anwendungen da brach ich richtig viel Dampft , dafür nehme ich dann immer
> meinen I920 ...Sockel 1366 --> i920 <-- lässt grüßen


 
Öhm, wieviel Strom zieht denn dein 1366 System so weg? 
Meinst du nicht, ein 1156/AM3 wäre sinnvoller? 
Du könntest dann Strom sparen, oder hast du nachgerechnet, wenns mit dem 920 in 56 sekunden berechnet wird und ein 1156/AMD 61 Sekunden brauchen, dass das den erhöhten Stromverbrauch dann ausgleicht? 

Der Link ist ganz nett, aber leider steht nichts davon ob Stromsparmodi aktiviert oder deaktivert waren.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

Echt war nicht überrascht, dass dieser unter Last so viel verbraucht. Viel mehr war ich überrascht, dass er im Idle so wenig an Strom aufnimmt

Es sei aber nochmal gesagt, dass die Spannungen beim Phenom II ziemlich auf Sicherheit gelegt sind. 
->Das soll heißen, dass dieser auch mit stark gesenkter Spannung stabil läuft und dem entsprechend weniger Strom aufnimmt und eine geringere TDP aufweißt!


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Gut, sicherlich wird sich der Otto-Normaluser mit den Defaults zufrieden geben 
Aber es wär echt interessant zu wissen, ob die mit den C/P-States getestet haben...


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Tja aber was nützt es wenn der i7 9xx wenig Strom aufnimmt (was er trotzdem nicht tut), wenn dann der X58 Chipsatz und das Mainboard entsprechend ziemlich Stromhungrig sind



~ 110 Watt das sind 20 Watt mehr als eine Spar CPU Windows betrieb TPH ca 35/40 Watt


es iss nun ma so das Sparsame Sachen teuer sind in der Anschaffung als Energie Fresser,
das ist bei PKws auch nie anderes gewesen ..


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es iss nun ma so das Sparsame Sachen teuer sind in der Anschaffung als Energie Fresser,
> das ist bei PKws auch nie anderes gewesen ..


 
Öhm, nö, Geländewagen sind schon günstig, verbrauchen aber viel.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

Wenn wir uns jetzt auch noch über den Verbrauch und die effizents von PKW Motoren unterhalten und darüber diskutieren, dann sind wir völlig vom Thema dieses Threats abgekommen

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurück zukommen: Es wird immer einen geben der die momentanen besseren CPUs entwickelt und diese auch verkauft. Es muss doch nicht immer so sein, wie es jetzt aktuell der Fall ist. Man sehe sich nur mal die Entwicklung bei Nvidia & ATi an. Da ging es auch mal drunter und drüber um die "Herrschaft". 

AMD hat es ja schließlich schonmal geschaft dem CPU-Gigant Intel das Fürchten zu lehren. Erst beim Gigaherz-Rennen, wo der Athlon wenige Tage vor dem PIII erschinen ist und dessen Ruhm stahl und dann beim Duell Athlon 64 gegen Pentium 4.

In ein paar Jahren *könnte* die Lage doch auch mal ganz umgedreht aussehen. Dann werden hier vielleicht einige um Intel bangen. Wenn diese nämlich absacken, dann sind sie richtig verloren. AMD hat halt noch die Grafiksparte ATi, wo sie ja momentan ordentlich Geld mit verdienen.

Ganz zu schweigen von dem Szenario, wenn Via, oder IBM mal einen Kracher landen und den beiden Chip-Giganten dann das Fürchten lehren.


----------



## Hybrid3 (17. März 2010)

Zum thema Verbrauch und Kosten  ...... 
Ich will mal so sagen wen ich mir ein System Kaufe das ca 1000 eus Kostet was jucken mich da 


arcDaniel schrieb:


> habe mal kurz nachgerechnet (bei uns Luxemburg etw 0.15euro pro kw/h), wenn man 3000Stunden im Jahr den PC laufen hat (etwas mehr als 8Stunden) und der AMD PC saugt 25Watt mehr, kommt man im Jahr auf mehrkosten von 11.25euro. Tut mir leid, aber das IST KEIN ARGUMENT FÜR INTEL!!
> 
> @bingo88: danke für den Link  war interessant



Des weiteren kuckt mal was ihr anderweitig machen würdet wen ihr nicht am PC hockt ... andere Hobbys sind net günstiger sondern meist teurer ........ 


CPU herstellung gibts auch Qualitative unterschieder   Gleiches Material ist aber nicht immer Gleich, allein die Reinheit die Verarbeitung, Prezision, und Abstimmung macht sehr viel aus. $ allem wo rauf ich das teil Trimme ..... ein maraton Läufer ist auch nicht gleich ein super Stabhochspringer ..... 
Oberfläche des CPU wie plan der ist jede ungenauhigkeit kann zu leistungsverlust führen. 
Es gibt einfach zu viele faktoren warum Intel besser sei als AMD oder andersherum ..... 

Ich hab, so glaub ich gerade, den Faden verlohren .....  *grml*


----------



## Schrotti (17. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schmeiß lieber mal den alten  Kühlschrank und die grottige Waschmaschine raus, das bringt deutlich  mehr.
> 
> Außerdem befindest du dich die meiste Zeit mit deinem System im Idle und  da greift Cool 'n Quiet sehr gut, besser als bei Intel.
> Mein System zieht gerade mal 30 Watt, da müsste ich bei Intel schon  einen Atom Prozessor nehmen um gegenzuhalten, aber der hat ja keine  Leistung.



Idle verbraucht auch deine CPU mehr als Intel.

Test: Prozessoren 2009 (Seite 25) - 23.12.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

@Hybrid3

Du weist schon, dass die Aussage, die Du zitiert hast, sich auf das AMD System bezog: Weil es ja darum ging, dass der AMD mehr Leistung aufnimmt, als vergleichbare Intel CPUs. Da hat *arcDaniel *mal nachgerechnet und dabei kamen halt die 11,25€ mehr im Jahr raus.
->Damit meinte er, dass der Aufpreis für CPU & Mainboard bei Intel Rechnern damit nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Idle verbraucht auch deine CPU mehr als Intel.
> 
> Test: Prozessoren 2009 (Seite 25) - 23.12.2009 - ComputerBase


 
Meine CPU steht da gar nicht.


----------



## amdintel (17. März 2010)

Amd vs. Intel -<   wie erwartet wird das eh bald zum Streit Thema ... was anderes kommt  bei solchen Überschrift eh nicht raus  
nee meins ist besser ..... 
nee meins iss besser .. 

köstlich

ich kaufe meine System nach Leistung   und Sparsamkeit 
ein , mir ist es dabei völlig Wurst was so die Masse an Foren Usern von Intel z.b. hält , ich orientiere mich
 da lieber an aktuellen Tests so wie Bech Tests,
zumindest sind da Leute vom Fach die so was vergleichen und Testen !
Da kann man sich eigentlich jegliche Fragestellung sparen wenn man die Tests und die Bench Tests dazu liest .


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. März 2010)

@amdintel

Ich bin auch einer, der seine Geräte nach dem: "Was ist das beste Produkt und wie gut ist das P/L"-Prinzip kauft.

Doch je länger ich über das Thema Intel vs. AMD nachdenke, dest mehr komme ich zum Ergebnis: Das AMD einfach (meine Meinung) in vielerlei Hinsicht die fairere Firma ist (momentan!!!).





> mir ist es dabei völlig Wurst was so die Masse an Foren Usern von Intel  z.b. hält


Weist Du, dass was viele User von Intel halten (ich auch) sind nicht nur irgendwelche ausgedachten Hirngespinnste, sie beruhen auf Tatsachen. 

Siehe Thema, dass Intel Firmen schmiert, dass diese *außschlieslich* ihre CPUs einkaufen und verbauen. 
->Das ist erstens bestätigt (->Kartellstrafe) und zweitens alles andere als Fair gegenüber dem Mitbewerber AMD.

Das Ganze erreichte auch noch seinen Höhepunkt im Jahre 2004/2005, wo AMD (und das kann wirklich keiner leugnen) einfach das bessere Produkt hatte. Das zeugt bei mir einfach von Unfähigkeit. 

Sicherlich sollen sich die beiden Konkurenten nicht gegenseitig lieben,  aber dass ist echt ungerecht. Leider ist dies bei anderen Firmen aber auch  gang und geben, *wir leben halt im Kapitalismus!!!* 


> zumindest sind da Leute vom Fach die so was vergleichen und Testen !
> Da  kann man sich eigentlich jegliche Fragestellung sparen wenn man die  Tests und die Bench Tests dazu liest


Ha der ist echt gut. Es gibt genug *Fachzeitschriften* und andere die im Verdacht stehen, sich teilweiße von den Herstellern bestechen zu lassen. Auch hier im Forum kam schon des ofteren die Meinung auf, dass PCGH ehr pro Nvidia und kontra ATi ist. Ich distangsiere mich allerding von diesen Aussagen, bis man Beweiße sieht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Da kann man sehen, wie verzeifelt Intel ist, wenns um die Marktmacht geht. Da wird dann kriminelle Energie entwickelt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. März 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Ich hab meinen Beitrag noch mal verfeinert


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kann man sehen, wie verzeifelt Intel ist, wenns um die Marktmacht geht. Da wird dann kriminelle Energie entwickelt.



Die Einkäufer der Massen Merkte lesen ja auch Test Berichte und wenn da immer Intel 
besser abschneidet, ist doch ganz klar was die bestellen .
Intel hat zwar überall mit gemischt so was würde ich nicht als Kriminell
bezeichnen  sondern als freie Marktwirtschaft , wenn AMD sich stets  zurückgehalten hat
kann doch Intel nichts dafür .. man muss  schon seine Produkt richtig anpreisen 
sonst wird man die nicht los und bekommt weniger Kunden ,
der Kunde hat so zu sagen keinen Nachteile wenn er nur Intel im  Konsumer   Markt  findet 
aber weniger Auswahl 
keiner wird gezwungen einen PC z.b. da zu kaufen, Real bietet ja auch hin und wieder 
PCs an meinst mit AMD CPUs .


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. März 2010)

Hast Du auch nur ansatzweise meinen vorletzten Post gelesen? 
Wenn ja, dann dürfte Dir nicht entgangen sein, *Dass Intel Firmen wie Media Markt**, Saturn, Dell und andere Märkte gekauft hat!!!* Damit diese dann nur noch Intel CPUs verkaufen und entsprechend vermarkten.

Ich möchte mal wissen, wie AMD sich da noch behaupten will, geschweige denn seine Produkte entsprechend BEWERBEN will, wenn der Chip-Gigant Intel alle schon unterm Hut hat? 

Unter anderem durch diese ganze Schweinerei hatte/hat AMD weniger Umsatz, tja nun stecken sie seit 3 Jahren im Minus. 
*Da möchte ich Dich mal sehen, wie Du dann deine Produkte bewerben willst, wenn Du einfach kein GELD dafür hast.*

-> Klar gibt es auch Märkte wie Real, Medi Maxx *(das ist aber die Minderheit)*, die auch ab und zu AMD Prozessoren anbieten. Nur sind die verantwortlichen Chefs/Marktleiter natürlich auch noch so dämlich und verkaufen den Kunden 2 Jahre alte Hardware (z.B. Phenom I) 

Hier mal ein Beispiel:Einige der Kunden sehen dann z.B. den Phenom in einem Komplett-PC, da sie aber aus Tests nichts gutes über ihn gelesen haben, kaufen sie diesen natürlich auch nicht (verständlicher Weise), weil es eben veraltete und langsame Technik ist. 
-> Das es aber schon den Phenom II gibt (um das eben genannte Beispiel mal fortzufahren) weis der Otto-Nomalverbraucher vielleicht nicht und kauft sich dann halt lieber einen Core i5/i7 weil er diesen aus der schönen neuen TV-Werbung von Intel kennt.

*Ein weiterer wichtiger Grund ist die Spieleindustrie:
->*Schau doch mal auf die ganzen Verpackungen drauf. Das fängt doch schon bei den Systemanforderungen an. In was steht da nun die Angabe, in Intel-CPUs, AMD-CPUs, oder beide???

Aber das meine ich auch gar nicht. Schlimmer sind die Werbekampagnen der Spielentwickler. Erst vorhin blätterte ich in der Print, da stand ein Artikel über _"Napoleon Total War"_ drin mit einem dicken Schriftzug: *Runs great on Core i7 CPUs*. In dem Benchmark kam dann heraus, dass das Spiel nicht mehr als 2 Kerne nutzt, wozu dann der Core i7 ???

-> Nvidia ist da auch nicht viel besser, mit ihrer tollen: _"The way it's_ _meant to be played_"-Kampagne. Aber das würde zu weit abschweifen und ist auch nicht gegenstand dieser Diskussion!

Von diesen Beispielen könnte ich noch einiges liefern, wo AMD in-/direckt benachtiligt wird. 
Das was ich geschrieben habe geht natürlich nicht gegen Dich persönlich (oder andere), nur wollte ich Dir in der Hinsicht etwas die Augen öffnen

Ich hoffe mal andere sehen das ähnlich wie ich, wenn nicht dann erwarte ich kontruktive Kritik^^


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

sag mal was verbreitet  du hier* für Unwahrheiten *?
Dell verbaut schon eine ganze weile AMD CPUs z.b. Inspiron 570 - D005709 | Dell Deutschland
u.a HP,Siemens,Medion , das sind nur die großen  Konsumer Merkte die keine AMD PCs 
verkaufen,  da können  die Hersteller und Intel doch nix für, 
wenn die Großen Discounter  Merkte nur PCs bestellen mit Intel  CPU .


> Unter anderem durch diese ganze Schweinerei hatte/hat AMD weniger Umsatz, tja nun stecken sie seit 3 Jahren im Minus.



häää? 
wer hat dir denn das Märchen aufgetischt? seit 3 Jahen ist AMD nicht mehr führend 
in Sachen CPU Power und  D3 Leistung der CPUs, 
es ist noch nie anderes  gewesen mit den Verkazfszalhen  der  CPUs 
hatte Intel  immer bessere Verkaufszahlen auch damals .
Umsatz macht z.z. AMD  seit 2 Jahren mit GK und die 
Neuen DX 11/ ATI  Hi.Ent Grafikkarten die sind in fast 80 % aller heutigen 
Discounter  PCs verbaut .


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag mal was verbreitet  du hier* für Unwahrheiten *?
> Dell verbaut schon eine ganze weile AMD CPUs z.b. Inspiron 570 - D005709 | Dell Deutschland
> u.a HP,Siemens,Medion , das sind nur die großen  Konsumer Merkte die keine AMD PCs
> verkaufen,  da können  die Hersteller und Intel doch nix für,
> wenn die Großen Discounter  Merkte nur PCs bestellen mit Intel  CPU .


Intel hat ja auch ganz unschuldig ne Rekordmilliardenstrafe von der EU bekommen  Da gab es nie was von illegalen Rabatten, wenn die Geschäfte keine AMD CPUs anböten


----------



## Axi (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Intel hat ja auch ganz unschuldig ne Rekordmilliardenstrafe von der EU bekommen  Da gab es nie was von illegalen Rabatten, wenn die Geschäfte keine AMD CPUs anböten



Nönö  Das ist PR-Macherei von Intel... Armes Intel... wird ja nur drauf rumgehackt.

Meistens kennen die sich in den sogenannten "Fachmärkten" eh nicht aus. Hardwaretechnisch grad so das sie das ablesen können was eh schon auf den Aushängen steht. Wenn man dann nach mehr Details fragen würde (was eigentlich kein 0815 Käufer macht) dann würden die meisten Verkäufer echt dumm da stehen. Ist schon echt traurig das man, wenn man wirkliche Infos über etwas haben möchte, immer selber schauen muss woher man die Infos bekommt.

@ AMDINTEL: Also du wiedersprichst dir so oft selber... Und wenn man wirklich handfestes dir schreibt dann wirds einfach ignoriert


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Intel hat ja auch ganz unschuldig ne Rekordmilliardenstrafe von der EU bekommen  Da gab es nie was von illegalen Rabatten, wenn die Geschäfte keine AMD CPUs anböten



wie doch ein Thema abdriftet ?

also so illegalen scheint das ja wohl nicht gewesen zu sein ?
dann erklähre uns mal wie das an gehen dann, das es praktisch nach dem
Prozess so weiter läuft , "wie schon angesprochen werden immer noch reine Intel PC und Books in den Merkten heute verkauft ", ich war erst vor kurzen bei MM und Saturn alles einheitlich Intel , was verbaute CPUs an geht,
ich habe da keinen einzigen AMD Rechner gesehen  und jetzt kommt mir 
nicht mit Atelco, die hatte schon  immer AMD und Intel,
Fakt ist das eigentlich alle PC Hersteller schon immer AMD und Intel PCs gefertigt haben,
außer Dell die machen das erst seit ca.  5 Jahren.


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Tja, mich freut nur, dass Intel bei den schnellsten Computern der Welt erst auf Platz 5 auftaucht - und zwar hinter AMD


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

vielleicht im Urwald wo man nix Neues kennt und sich mit einem 2000+...
oder haste für deine Behauptung eine aktuelle Quelle 
jetzt kommt aber nicht im Infos die 
aus 2002 stammen


----------



## Axi (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wie doch ein Thema abdriftet ?
> 
> also so illegalen scheint das ja wohl nicht gewesen zu sein ?
> dann erklähre uns mal wie das an gehen dann, das es praktisch nach dem
> ...



Natürlich war es illegal... Warum denn sonst die Strafen?!  Also echt hey... xD
Und warum wird nur Intel Hardware bei diesen Märkten verkauft? Ich mein wenn ich meinen Kunden Jahrelang erzähl AMD wäre schlecht und alles, dann kann ich doch nicht von heut auf morgen nachdem ein Gericht entschieden hat das diese Märkte von Intel bestochen wurden und diese das auch noch unterstützt hatten es damit dann zugeben, das man doch jetzt AMD verkauft.  
Wie kommt des dann bei einem Kunden der frägt "Hey warum gibts denn hier jetzt AMD ich dachte die wären schlecht?" "joa ne die sind auch super aber wir wurden von Intel bestochen".

Fakt ist einfach, das die meisten PC-Hersteller sich mit erpresst haben lassen.


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

^^^du hast das nicht ganz verstanden ,
es hat sich praktisch nichts geändert nur das AMD etwas Geld von Intel bekommen hat 
und heute langsamere  CPUs baut  als die Konkurrenz-> früher 
 und alles so weiter läuft also kann das wohl nicht so   illegal  gewesen sein,?
sonst hätten die da schon eingeschritten


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

ich mag solche streit themen  Bin zwar AMD-Fan und habe nichts gegen die Produkte von Intel, selbst bin ich user von schon allem gewesen.

Und PhenomII-Fan hat das schon richtig gesagt, Intel hat Firmen auch APPLE (die haben kein AMD System!!!!) rabatte gegeben damit diese Intel kaufen! Für den Endkunden von Einzelteilen werden dann einfach die Preise angehoben, naja

Mit ist AMD schon lieber da sie an sich ja auch noch umweltfreundlicher produzieren, mit iheren Beschnittenen X3 oder X2 Modellen, da wird alles verbraucht was geht UND keiner kann mir sagen dass INTEL nur 1000% Funktzionisfähige CPU's herstellt. DA geht ne menge in die Tonne.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

Mir ist die Firma Advanced Micro Devices auch einfach sympathischer 
Intel verpfuscht auf irgendeine Weise ja auch den Wettbewerb wenn sie Geld abdrücken damit OEM Hersteller ihre CPUs kaufen....

In fast jedem OEM PC steckt Intel, wenigstens kann ATI ein wenig punkten in letzter Zeit.

Wenn ich einen Intel geschenkt bekommen würde , würde ich ihn behalten^^
Aber kaufen?Niemals , viel zu teuer.


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

so eine kaputte CPU würde  ich nie kaufen
mir iss das eh erst mal egal bin gut ein gedeckt mit sparsamen  schnellen PCs,  der eine den ich hier 3 Jahre habe ist heute immer noch gut im rennen was Leistung und verbrauch an geht iss aber kein AMD


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> vielleicht im Urwald wo man nix Neues kennt und sich mit einem 2000+...
> oder haste für deine Behauptung eine aktuelle Quelle
> jetzt kommt aber nicht im Infos die
> aus 2002 stammen


Nee, mein voreiliger Freund, guckst du einfach auf die aktuelle Liste bei top500.org


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Dann werden hier vielleicht einige um Intel bangen.



das sicher nicht denn

1. kann intel durch sein Marketing auch schlechte Produkte mit gewinn verkaufen - siehe P4 oder die Atom Plattform (dabei mein ich vor allem den grottigen (intel)Chipsatz der das ganze konzept mit seinem Verbrauch übern haufen wirft)
2. sollte AMD wirklich wieder mal schneller sein werden die Entwicklungsteams aufgestockt und ein schnellers Produkt entwickelt (siehe Core 2) - Geld ist ja genug vorhanden - die Zeit bis dahin wird einfach mit Punkt 1 überbrückt




amdintel schrieb:


> ich orientiere mich
> da lieber an aktuellen Tests so wie Bech Tests,
> zumindest sind da Leute vom Fach die so was vergleichen und Testen !
> .



beim lesen von Reviws sollte man heuzutage sehr kritische sein - vor allem beim Stromverbrauch zeigen da einige Tests sehr zweifelhafte werte - genaueres werd ich hier nicht schreiben - auf wunsch per pn




amdintel schrieb:


> da können die Hersteller und Intel doch nix für,



doch können sie - da braucht man nicht diskutieren - die hanben das alle zugegeben das es zweifelhafte Verträge gab - und bis auf MSH haben mittlerweile alle AMD Produkte im Angebot - ausser MSH - die bekommen hoffentl eine saftige Strafe dafür

mfg


----------



## Atosch (18. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man bei AMD einen Sockel für mehr CPU Generationen nutzen ( AM2+ sogar noch den 6 Kerner)


Aber auch noch nicht ewig.
Ich hatte das Problem ich hatte gerade auf Sockel 939 umgerüstet da kam Sockel Am2 raus und ich stand wieder da mit meinem Hardwaremüll.
775 hat auch beachtlich lange durchgehalten.
Was Intel jetzt mit der Sockelteilung (Server/13xx/15xx/bezweckt außer Geld für Teure High End Chipsätze Abschöpfen) weiß ich auch nicht.
 Ich hab nen Q9550 und wart mal ab was so passiert am CPU Markt


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Der AM2 ist wirklich lange am Markt, den 939er gab es nicht so lange. Bei Intel hast du das aber auch mit der Sockelhüpferei und im Moment ist es bei denen deutlich schlimmer in Anbetracht der vielen Plattformen. Da hat ja jeder Chipsatz nen eigenenen Sockel


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. März 2010)

Man das Thema enrwickelt sich zu 'nem echten Dauerbrenner - hab ich allerdings auch nicht anders erwartet.


> sag mal was verbreitet du hier* für Unwahrheiten *?
> Dell verbaut  schon eine ganze weile AMD CPUs z.b. Inspiron 570 - D005709 | Dell Deutschland
> u.a  HP,Siemens,Medion , das sind nur die großen Konsumer Merkte die keine  AMD PCs
> verkaufen, *da können die Hersteller und Intel doch nix für,
> wenn  die Großen Discounter Merkte nur PCs bestellen mit Intel CPU* .


Du pickst Dir auch nur das raus, wo Du dich dann draufstürzen kannst. Man es geht doch um die Kernaussage: Und nochmal, wie oft soll man Dir noch sagen, dass Intel einfach die größere Firma ist, dementsprechend mehr Geld hat und dieses nutzt 
*um andere zu bestechen.* Nur weil Dell jetzt ab und zu AMD mit anbietet, heist das noch lange nicht, dass diese nicht einen Bonus erhalten, wenn sie bei Intel einkaufen!!!


> häää?
> wer hat dir denn das Märchen aufgetischt? seit 3 Jahen ist AMD  nicht mehr führend
> in Sachen CPU Power und D3 Leistung der CPUs,
> es  ist noch nie anderes gewesen mit den Verkazfszalhen der CPUs
> hatte  Intel immer bessere Verkaufszahlen auch damals .


Ich hatte nie behauptet, dass AMD mal größere Verkaufszahlen hatte, als Intel. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ihr *Umsatz* mal größer war und das dies teilweiße mit den Bestechungen zusammenhängt.


> Umsatz macht z.z. AMD seit 2 Jahren mit GK und die
> Neuen DX 11/ ATI  Hi.Ent Grafikkarten die sind in fast 80 % aller heutigen
> Discounter  PCs verbaut .


Du kannst nicht von Birnen reden, wenn ich/wir über Äpfel sprechen. Um die Grafikkarten ging es doch auch eigentlich nicht, *wir reden hier um AMDs CPUs*

-> Nochmal zum Thema Fanboy: Erstens bin ich keiner, habe bisher auch nie ein AMD besessen, und zweitens argumentiere ich immer für die Gerechtigkeit. Wenn es umgedreht wäre, dann würde ich genauso für Intel sprechen.

-> Meine Beiträge sind immer mit Fakten hinterlegt, wohl durchdacht, nicht ausgedachtes (spekuliertes) und vor allen Dingen augenfreundlich geschrieben!!!



> Und PhenomII-Fan hat das schon richtig gesagt


Weiterhin bin ich erstmal froh, dass meine Beitrage doch wohl nicht so viel falsches enthalten hat (dank Dir _arcDanial_), wie amdintel ja teilweiße behauptete.


----------



## Meph (18. März 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt keine besseren Threads als AMD vs Intel ^^
Das is die perfekte Mischung aus interessanten Fakten, eindeutigen Spekulationen und idiotischem Fangejammere, weil der eine was böses über die eigene Lieblingsmarke geschrieben hat...


Das Thema war eigentlich schon auf Seite 1 beendet und die Frage sachlich und korrekt beantwortet...

Aber bei AMD vs Intel kann man eben immer streiten...egal um was es geht 


Einfach gesagt könnte man das Ganze zusammenfassen:

Intel hat durch fragliche Methoden den größeren Marktanteil und kann besser forschen.
Intel bietet High End Produkte an, die von AMD bei weitem nich geschlagen werden.
Intel nutzt das Geld um die Konkurrenz gering zu halten - mit Erfolg.
Intel entwickelt VIELE neue Sockel - entweder weil die neuen CPUs das brauchen, oder weil man damit ordentlich Geld machen kann.

AMD bietet einen fairen Preis für gute Produkte.
AMD bringt einen neuen Sockel, wenn es sein muss und achtet auf das Budget der Kunden.
AMD hat wesentlich weniger Geld als Intel und ist trotzdem eine starke Konkurrenz.
.
.
.

Und bald kommt was Neues, das man jetzt noch nicht beurteilen kann und das evtl die Karten neu mischt, wobei das Marketing und Geld von Intel auch weiterhin die Marktanteile sichern wird...
...aber ob Intel dann noch High End sein wird oder ob AMD durch die supertolle neue Highend Bulldozer CPU den Highendmarkt aussaugt und teurer wird als Intel...wer weiß...

Einfach mal überraschen lassen und am besten die eigentliche Frage nicht vergessen:
Warum sind aktuelle Intel CPUs bei gleicher Taktrate schneller?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

@Meph: tolle zusammenfassung  mit allem was du geschrieben hast, hast du recht und genau dafür ist AMD für mich sympatischer 

Ach ja, nach etwas Öl in Feuer, sogar in den Zeiten als AMD die deutlich schnelleren CPU's hatte, waren sie dennoch billiger als Intel


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Meph: tolle zusammenfassung  mit allem was du geschrieben hast, hast du recht und genau dafür ist AMD für mich sympatischer
> 
> Ach ja, nach etwas Öl in Feuer, sogar in den Zeiten als AMD die deutlich schnelleren CPU's hatte, waren sie dennoch billiger als Intel


So sieht's aus! 
Auch bei mir werkelt aus diesem Grunde schon lange ein Herz von AMD im PC.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. März 2010)

Tja wie Du schon richtig geschrieben hast, wurde die Frage schon auf Seite eins beantwortet. Und zwar durch meinen überaus tollen Beitrag *schleim, stolz*

Um es noch mal kurz zu machen Intel hat momentan einfach die höhere IPC, aufgrund von besserer Architektur, kleinerem Fertigungsprozess, weniger Leckströme, etc., basta!





> Ach ja, nach etwas Öl in Feuer, sogar in den Zeiten als AMD die  deutlich schnelleren CPU's hatte, waren sie dennoch billiger als Intel


Wenn das mal nicht zu einem Großbrand wird...^^


----------



## Atosch (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Der AM2 ist wirklich lange am Markt, den 939er gab es nicht so lange. Bei Intel hast du das aber auch mit der Sockelhüpferei und im Moment ist es bei denen deutlich schlimmer in Anbetracht der vielen Plattformen. Da hat ja jeder Chipsatz nen eigenenen Sockel


 
Stimmt schon.
Aber damals war es halt blöd außerdem fand ich zu dem Zeitpunkt das Intel "Idiotensichere" zum OCen geht


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2010)

Eins sollte man AMD auch noch zugute halten: Made in Germany

Ansonsten kaufe ich das was mir gerade in Sachen Preis/Leistung zusagt.


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

so einen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen 
AMD ist Made in USA genauso wie Intel AMD hat nur ein paar Werke in
Deutschland genau so wie Intel Deutschland Intel Deutschland - Google-Suche zufälligerweise ist schon ein paar Tage her kenne ich 
jemanden der bei Intel Deutschland arbeitet


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> so einen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen
> AMD ist Made in USA genauso wie Intel AMD hat nur ein paar Werke in
> Deutschland genau so wie Intel Deutschland Intel Deutschland - Google-Suche zufälligerweise ist schon ein paar Tage her kenne ich
> jemanden der bei Intel Deutschland arbeitet



Zu der Fertigung:
Chip aus Deutschland
Flipchip Bonding und PCB in Malaysia / was auch immer auf deiner CPU steht
(der Chip selbst wird in Deutschland produziert während die Platine in  Malaysia gefertigt werden)

Flip-Chip-Montage ? Wikipedia


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

@amdintel: du betitels hier zimlich vieles als Quatsch was andere Posten, und kommst mit gegenaussagen die du nicht mal sebst begründen kannst. denke Eher deine Aussagen sind Quatsch, wie du in deinen letzten Anworten bewiesen hast.

Und wer sich nur Halbwegs für die ganze Matierie interessiert weiss dass die AMD CPU Wafer Dresden produziert werden und dann nach Malaysia geschickt werden zu Endkunden-Fertigung.


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Auf meiner CPU steht: Made in Germany, Assembled in Malaysia. Soviel dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Die Wafer für AMD werden in Dresden hergestellt und dann nach Malaysia geschickt. Dort werden dann die CPUs daraus hergestellt. 
Das weiß man doch und bei PCGH gabs mal einen Artikel darüber.


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @amdintel: du betitels hier zimlich vieles als Quatsch was andere Posten, und kommst mit gegenaussagen die du nicht mal sebst begründen kannst. denke Eher deine Aussagen sind Quatsch, wie du in deinen letzten Anworten bewiesen hast.
> 
> Und wer sich nur Halbwegs für die ganze Matierie interessiert weiss dass die AMD CPU Wafer Dresden produziert werden und dann nach Malaysia geschickt werden zu Endkunden-Fertigung.



das artet doch hier langsam in eine Hetz Kampagne gegen Intel aus von teilweise Leuten die sich kein Intel System leisten konnten und nun aus Frust 
gegen Intel wettert  , 
das ganze hat alles nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage Stellung zu tun ,
aber das war uns schon von Anfang klar und wir haben schon Wetten abgeschlossen wie lange es wohl dauert bis hier Close gemacht wird ,
wenn ich hier Admi währe, hätte ich das hier schon längst dicht gemacht
zu mal die Frage mehrfach beantwortet wurde, der Fragesteller sich das hier wohl nicht
 mehr antut das alles zu lesen und sich nicht mehr meldet 
 der rest nun als reine Blödelei ausartet, 
es haut auch keinem Sinn irgendetwas versuchen den Leuten einzureden was besser ist,
die  aktuellen Bench  und CPUs Tests sprechen einen klare Sprache,
was meiste wohl warum sich viele etablierte PC Magazine die mühe machen
CPUs und Neue CPUs zu testen und davon Bench Tests zu veröffentlichen ?
Du siehst an meinem Nicknamen, das ich unparteiisch bin und mich nicht an diesen CPU 
Parolen die immer wieder auf kommen beteilige , ich versuch nur das ein oder andere Richtig zu
stellen von diesen ganzen Behauptungen die hier so aufkommen .


----------



## F-4 (18. März 2010)

hallo erstmal  
wo fange ich an ...
also zuerst will ich mal sagen das AMD wohl mit dem ersten Athlon 1999 ? sowie dem Athlon XP 2001-2003 und dem Athlon 64 2004-2005 Intel zemlich in den nhintern kneifen konnte das waren nicht nur 1 oder 2 Jahre ! 
dann muss ich sagen , finde ich es auch toll das bei AMD nicht aller ausschuss in die tonne geht !
darum hab ich mich auch unter anderem fuer ein AMD system entschieden und zwar genau fuer so eine "abfall" CPU.
also vor 2 monaten hatte ich noch einen Athlon XP 2000+ mit 7600 GT und hatte eigentlich noch keine not umzusteigen , aber als dann 2gb ram verreckt sind dachte ich es ist zeit ...
nun hab ich ein MSi board mit onboard GFX einen PII 550 Be und 4 gb ddr 3 und das ding rennt wie sau , zuwas man aktuell emhr leistung braucht ist mir ein raetsel ! zum spielen bestimmt nicht ...
da reicht mir wohl noch ein paar monate sogar die 4200HD aus ,bis es einmal zu einer gescheiten karte reicht , ich denke mal die gfx karte ist bei weitem die entscheidende kompnente !
wie gesagt mit meinem 2000+ und der 7600GT hab ich spiele gespieltl fuer die man einen 3ghz pentium 4 haben sollte und in 800x600 ging da zum teill medium oder full details , alles dank der AGP 8 Pro Nvidia power 
also wie gesagt meine kiste hat mich ca 320 eu gekostet mit netzteil im alten Tower  und hat leistung ohne ende ! 
dank 80+ Netzteil und c&q funktion und der tatsache das die kiste die meiste zeit eh im idle laeuft denke ich liegt der stromverbrauch auch auf einem guten level...
aber wenn jemand meint das er fuer sein ego einen 800-1000 eu Ci7 braucht soll mir das recht sein , dank AM3 kann ich meinen 550Be noch ne weile nutzen und wenn dann mal bulldozer kommt und der 550 dochnicht mehr reicht steigt man um .
bei 80 eu fuer denn 550 who cares ? , gestern hab ich die kerne gestestet und alle funktionieren , also mal ein 6er in der AMD core lotterie , aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich denn nuzten noch nicht ! dann zieht er mehr strom wird heisser etc. 
also selbst wenn er nur ein X2 waere , super P/L da gibts wirklich nichts und bei games ist ein 6mb l3 wirklich klasse .

mfg F-4

ps: aktuell ist das jammern mit dem speed der cpu auf extrem hohem niveau ! , wenn man sich manche spiele banchmarks anguckt wird ausgeknobbelt ob ein Ci7 680 fps schafft und ein PII965 nur 620 fps , oder 200 zu 180 , wobei meist details abgeschaltet werden das die cpu ueberhaupt zum tragen kommt ! ansonsten ist immer die gfx karte das limit ... 
also bitte wer da nun wirklich meint er kann 100 eu was eine intel bestimmt mehr kostet im schnitt, durch strom ersparnis und laengere nutzungsdauer wieder reinholen ist beinahe schon komisch ...
dazu gibt AMD 12 monate mehr garantie oder hat sich da was getan ? ich meinte intel gibt nur 24 monate AMD 36 ...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das artet doch hier langsam in eine Hetz Kampagne gegen Intel aus von teilweise Leuten die sich kein Intel System leisten konnten und nun aus Frust
> gegen Intel wettert


 
He he he, das ist jetzt aber ganz starker Tobak. 
Ich denke mal, dass hier sehr viele Leute sind, die sich, wie ich auch, locker in Intel System kaufen könnten, es aber eben deswegen nicht machen, weil man für das wenige, was man an Mehrleistung bekommt, eben deutlich mehr bezahlen muss.

Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er machen will. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob er nun ein 1156/1366 System nimmt oder eben AM3. Mit allen Systemen kann man problemlos alle Games spielen, Videoschnitt betreiben oder Vectorgrafiken erstellen.


----------



## Dashquide (18. März 2010)

keule keule keule,, das ist drama XD

ok .. es gibt hlat leute die sagen Viel Ghz =geil .. mann sollte ich mal die anderen werte anschauem FSB,chace(odere wie sich das schmpft) ezt etz pp .

aber im grunde hat jeder cpu hersteller sein ziel. der eine kann gut gamen .. und der andere kan in polen billighampf bewässern

aber der preis ist ja na ja , was soll man sagen ?egal? , andererseits fressen graka´s noch mehr strom als cpus. siehe GeForce oder ATI karten in der oberliga . Was total sinnlos sind und noch mehr strom verheizt son crossfire und SLI. auch wieder was anderes .

diesen streit wird es noch jahrtausende lang geben . warscheinlich wird es in unmittelbarerzukunft ein neuen CPU hersteller geben der ein mal richtig die eier klaut, genauso mal was zu AMD , die werden auch mal aussm hinterzimmer ein prozi rausbringen bei dem die intel typen die spuke wegbleibt und alle sich ein amd Kaufen müssen .
schaut euch mal die ganzen pc möchtegernbastler auf youtube an .. da sagen die "i have a fat intel i7,but i have just a littele *****" dann wird es halt nicht mehr intel sondern amd heissen .

so ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen abent.

dash


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

@amdintel: ich hatte, sogesehen schon mehr Intel CPU's (6) als AMD's (4) (und ein IBM G4 "apple" wenn man das zählen darf). und wenn nur am Geld liegen würde: ich könnte mir locker ein Intel System mit 1366 Sockel leisten, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, mich interessiert aber auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und die Sympatie zur Firma.
wie F-4 schon sagte, was die Leistung angeht mekern wir alle auf einem sehr hohen niveau (als ich noch P133 besitzter war dachte ich 1ghz wäre physikalich unmöglich  )


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he, das ist jetzt aber ganz starker Tobak.
> Ich denke mal, dass hier sehr viele Leute sind, die sich, wie ich auch, locker in Intel System kaufen könnten, es aber eben deswegen nicht machen, weil man für das wenige, was man an Mehrleistung bekommt, eben deutlich mehr bezahlen muss.
> 
> Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er machen will. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob er nun ein 1156/1366 System nimmt oder eben AM3. Mit allen Systemen kann man problemlos alle Games spielen, Videoschnitt betreiben oder Vectorgrafiken erstellen.



ich kucke eigentlich  immer nur auf 3 Sachen wennz.b. eine Neue CPU 
raus kommt oder ich was kaufen will
Stromverbrauch , was leistet die CPU dafür 
ist die ihr Geld wert -> Kaufentscheidung , 
da viel AMD in den letzten  Monaten und letzten 4 Jahren  bei mir immer komplett  durch


----------



## F-4 (18. März 2010)

hmm nicht Leisten koennen ... das ist wirklich starker tobak 
ich haette mir auch mindestens einen core 2 leisten koennen wie eben alle , aber es will mir einfach nicht in denn Kopf wieso ich mehr Geld  ausgeben soll als noetig . 
80 eu fuer eine X2 und eine kostenlose einladung zur AMD Core Lotterie , da konnte ich einfach nicht anders  
dazu ist der sockel Am3 einfach das zukunftsicherste was man sich zulegen kann , schon 1 jahr auf dem markt also etwas ausgetestet und die netzte CPU gen laeuft drauf was will man zz mehr vone inem "Sockel" ? 
aber ich denke fuer die user wo sich ihren PC selber zusammen stellen ist AMD die intressantere Wahl , dazu wurde seit dem Sockel A fuer denn DAU user einiges getan , allein schon das befestigen des KK , wer da an die SOCKEL A zeit denkt ... hehe

mfg F-4

ps: wie gesagt das innenleben meines neuen hat ca 320 EU gekostet , ich weiss was drin steckt also nicht wie beim rechner von der stange und wenn ne solide rund 80 eu GFX karte drinsteckt kann sich die kiste durchaus sehen lassen ...


----------



## Axi (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he, das ist jetzt aber ganz starker Tobak.
> Ich denke mal, dass hier sehr viele Leute sind, die sich, wie ich auch, locker in Intel System kaufen könnten, es aber eben deswegen nicht machen, weil man für das wenige, was man an Mehrleistung bekommt, eben deutlich mehr bezahlen muss.
> 
> Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er machen will. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob er nun ein 1156/1366 System nimmt oder eben AM3. Mit allen Systemen kann man problemlos alle Games spielen, Videoschnitt betreiben oder Vectorgrafiken erstellen.



Allerdings wahr. Ich habe mich auch aus vielen Gründn für AMD entschieden.
Tatsache ist aber auch das AMDINTEL nicht wirkliche Gründe für meine Threadstellung gebracht hatte.

So damit wir vielleicht wieder zurück zur Frage kommen:

Warum haben CPU's mit mehr Takt oft weniger "Leistung" als CPU's mit weniger Takt.
Gründe die ich als gut empfinde und auch genannt wurden:
-Die Archiektur
-Abstimmung der Programme auf die Archiektur


Und jetzt bitte Last hier jetzt mal huhu die ist besser und kp. Öffnet deswegen doch nen anderen Thread


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich kucke eigentlich immer nur auf 3 Sachen wennz.b. eine Neue CPU
> raus kommt oder ich was kaufen will
> Stromverbrauch , was leistet die CPU dafür
> ist die ihr Geld wert -> Kaufentscheidung ,
> da viel AMD in den letzten Monaten und letzten 4 Jahren bei mir immer komplett durch


 
Ich muss zuerst gucken, ob meine Frau nicht hinguckt, wenn ich was bestell. 
Dann gucke ich drauf, was ich eigentlich brauche, reicht mir das, was ich habe, muss es was Neues sein?
Was will ich dafür ausgeben?
Welches Game braucht was, was ist später?
Ich hab mir damals das MIIF mit einem Q9450 gekauft und bin herbe enttäuscht worden, kaum mehr Leistung als mein alter Athlon X2.
Dann kam der Phenom 2 raus und ich habe erneut gewechselt. Da dann der Wow Effekt, endlich ein Unterschied. 
Meine nächste Aufrüstung steht noch in den Sternen, da mir mein System alles bietet, was ich brauche.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss zuerst gucken, ob meine Frau nicht hinguckt, wenn ich was bestell.
> Dann gucke ich drauf, was ich eigentlich brauche, reicht mir das, was ich habe, muss es was Neues sein?
> Was will ich dafür ausgeben?
> Welches Game braucht was, was ist später?
> ...



Warum steht in deine Sig dann so ein Office-System


----------



## F-4 (18. März 2010)

ich bin nicht sooo der Gamer , aber mein erster PC war ein Athlon XP 1700+ (erste gen Mobo spaeter dann ein  Soyo KT400) der hat mich seit 2002 getragen bis ich vor 2 jahren noch aus einem def. PC einen 2000+ retten konnte .
dank der 7600GT und denn 2 gb ram konnte ich ohne witz da noch L4D in 25 FPS med details zocken !
die kiste hat mich dank guter GPU also ueber denn tollen Athlon64 und denn miesen Phenom I getragen und die Phenom 2 sind wirklich wieder einen blick wert , wenn auch nicht High end , wobei was hat High end im Mainstream verloren ?  
wie haette dann die Wii so ein wurf gegen Sonys und M$ 360 werden koennen ? 
also ich lasse jedem die freude an seinem CoreI7, da gibts auch keinen neid , was ich aber nicht ab kann ist sachen wie etwa "was ein AMD wieso tut man sich sowas nur an ..." oder "AMD kann man damit wirklich spielen" oder "die leisten ja soviel weniger und ziehen nur strom" sowas musste ich genug ertragen , die Intel user sind auch fleissig am Missionieren 

mfg F-4

ps: sagte nicht der schweizer designer collani , wenn man alle moeglichkeiten hat ohne grenzen , kann man nicht kreativ sein ... also nicht immer ist es das beste , wenn man ueberall nur das teuerste haben muss nur weil es zum x fachen preis weniges besser ist ....
ich denke da ist was dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Warum steht in deine Sig dann so ein Office-System


 
Weil mir das System genau das bietet, was ich derzeit am meisten machen und das ist eben Ecxel Müll, Word Dreck und Powerpoint Schmutz. 

Außerdem zieht das System gerade mal 30 Watt, dafür muss auch ein Intel System kräftig stricken.


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich kucke eigentlich  immer nur auf 3 Sachen wennz.b. eine Neue CPU
> raus kommt oder ich was kaufen will
> Stromverbrauch , was leistet die CPU dafür
> ist die ihr Geld wert -> Kaufentscheidung ,
> da viel AMD in den letzten  Monaten und letzten 4 Jahren  bei mir immer komplett  durch


Vor 4 Jahren gab's aber auch noch den P4 
Und wenn AMD die amd64 Erweiterung nicht Intel zur Verfügung gestellt hätte, hättest du jetzt ein Problem...


----------



## F-4 (18. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Warum steht in deine Sig dann so ein Office-System



huch ich hab auch ein Office system ... 
also als TDP 45 ist der wenn die Leistung reicht garnichtmal so unintressant .
ich hoffe da nur das die Games wo ich die Benches gelsen hab Quad nuzten , sonst muss ich mich schon fragen wie ein non L3 cache 2,4 GHZ ca so schnell ist wie mein Phenom II bei 3.1 GHZ ... jedenfalls bei einigen spielen 

mfg Bluebird


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> was ich aber nicht ab kann ist sachen wie etwa "was ein AMD wieso tut man sich sowas nur an ..." oder "AMD kann man damit wirklich spielen" oder "die leisten ja soviel weniger und ziehen nur strom" sowas musste ich genug ertragen , die Intel user sind auch fleissig am Missionieren


 
Du musst noch erwähnen, dass AMD CPUs gerne mal explodieren. 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Vor 4 Jahren gab's aber auch noch den P4
> Und wenn AMD die amd64 Erweiterung nicht Intel zur Verfügung gestellt hätte, hättest du jetzt ein Problem...


 
Ich hatte früher auch nur Intel. die Pentiums durch. Aber als ich mit meinem fetten Pentium 4 von meinem Kumpel mit seinem niedriger getakteten AMD abgezockt wurde, habe ich gewechselt.
Öhm, was hat der Pentium 4 noch so an Strom gezogen?


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2010)

Könnt ihr bitte die Quotes von amdintel lassen, ich blende seine Beträge nicht aus um diese dann Quotes lesen zu müssen


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch nur Intel. die Pentiums durch. Aber als ich mit meinem fetten Pentium 4 von meinem Kumpel mit seinem niedriger getakteten AMD abgezockt wurde, habe ich gewechselt.
> Öhm, was hat der Pentium 4 noch so an Strom gezogen?


Ich nutze den im Keller als Heizung!!! 



riedochs schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte die Quotes von amdintel lassen,  ich blende seine Beträge nicht aus um diese dann Quotes lesen zu müssen


LOL


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte die Quotes von amdintel lassen, ich blende seine Beträge nicht aus um diese dann Quotes lesen zu müssen


 
Dann musst du eben noch mehr ausblenden. 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den im Keller als Heizung!!!


 
Ich hab noch eine GeForce FX5900 liegen, die benutze ich als Fön.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil mir das System genau das bietet, was ich derzeit am meisten machen und das ist eben Ecxel Müll, Word Dreck und Powerpoint Schmutz.
> 
> Außerdem zieht das System gerade mal 30 Watt, dafür muss auch ein Intel System kräftig stricken.


 
Ich finde dein Office System Interessant, kühlst du es auch Passiv?? ein ähnliches System möchte ich mir im Winter als Home-Server zusammenstellen


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2010)

Der 605e sollte sich passiv kühlen lassen. Das geht selbst mit meinem E8400 und der verbrät mehr als 45W.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Office System Interessant, kühlst du es auch Passiv?? ein ähnliches System möchte ich mir im Winter als Home-Server zusammenstellen


 
Ich hab den Groß Glockner drauf (OK, etwas übertrieben), aber ich habe den Lüfter auf 800rpm gedrosselt. Die beiden 120er laufen mit 800rpm, im Deckel sitzt ein 140er mit 500rpm.
Das System ist unhörbar, außer wenn man das Ohr richtig davorhängt, dann hört man die Samsung F3 Platten leicht laufen, aber ich sitzte einen Meter vom Rechner entfernt und höre ihn nicht, nur die Diode darauf sagt mir, dass er läuft.
Und der Bildschirm natürlich. 

Wenn man 3-4 Mal in Folge AMD kauft, kann man das gesparte Geld dafür einsetzen, sich einen stromsparenden Bildschirm zu kaufen, was vorteilhaft ist, denn was nützt ein sparsamer Intel Rechner ()...
... wenn man alleine 80 Watt für den ollen Schirm durchbrät.


----------



## Freeak (18. März 2010)

Persönlich halte ich ebenfalls nicht viel von Intel, die Werbung nervt, die Prozessoren sind Arschteuer (1000 Ökken für ne CPU, ehm Intel gehts noch, ist da Gold drinne oder wie?) und in der GAMINGLEISTUNG nicht unbedingt Flotter wie AMD.

Zum anderen Zahle ich bei Intel für nen Freien Multi mal ordentlich Zaster, und das muss nichts ein wenn ich mit nem 150€ Phenom II X4 965 nen Freien Multiplikator und Trotzdem ne gute CPU bekomme, warum sollte ich unwesentlich mehr Geld ausgeben und habe dennoch nicht mehr Rechenpower?

Am Ende ist eben IMMER das Budget Entscheident, habe ich geld wie heu und muss mich irgendwie Profilieren dan kann ich Selbstredend nen Intel kaufen, hält mich ja keiner von ab und ich kann meine Prestigezwang mit Sprüchen ale: "Schau mal ich habe einen INTEL Core I7 975 XE." OMG, das ist sowas von Arm, wenn ich mich derart Profilieren MUSS habe ich erntshaft ein Problem, nicht nur persönlich sondern auch mit der Gesellschaft.

Das ist genauso wie als wenn einer mit seinen 100.000 Euro Audi, BMW, oder Mercedes oder was weiß ich, gegen nen Getunten Japano Straßenwagen wie Nissan Skyline, oder Subaru, oder Mitsubishi nen "Ampelrennen" Bestreitet. Es muss nicht zwangsläufig das 100.000 Euro Fahrzeug Gewinnen sondern nen Stinknormales Japano-understatement Reisschüssel-auto, welches nach Außen hin den Eindruck macht das man damit keinen Blumentopf gewinnen kann.

Nur weil der Audi,BMW, Mercedes Serienmäßig 450PS hat, kann er gegen ne 200 Ps Reischüssel Verlieren. Es Spielen viele Faktoren ne Rolle, Leistungsgewicht, Newtonmeter, PS, können des Fahrers etc.

Und genauso isses mit AMD und Intel, ich kann nen Superteures Auto Fahren, und dennoch an der Ampel verblasen werden.
Wer es sich Leisten kann soll von mir aus so ne Kiste fahren, soll sich aber nur weil er mehr Geld zu verfügung hat nicht über mich Lustig machen nur weil ich mit etwas ankomme was nicht ganz so nen Tollen Ruf hat.
Denn das ist Armseeling, und wer das nötig hat den kann ich nur Bemitleiden.


----------



## keendeen (19. März 2010)

guckt euch die verteilung von blau(intel) und grün(amd) an dann weiß man bescheid.

Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), Far Cry 2 1.0.1


----------



## akaEmpty (19. März 2010)

Naja... wenn's denn bei allen Spielen so wär...


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

selbst der kleine  Intel  Core i5-660  putzt alle AMDs von der Platte
Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), PCMark Vantage RAM

upps.... das hätte ich nicht erwartet 
beim  Core i5-660 handelt  es sich um eine 75 Watt Strom Spar CPU
wie einemdoch die Realität des Lebens und der Technik schnell einholen kann


----------



## Axi (19. März 2010)

Srry. Aber irgendwie kann man diese Seite als Benchmark Vergleich nicht wirklich herziehen. Welche Hardware ist denn um die CPU eingesetzt worden. Bei Spielen kommt es eigentlich nicht auf die CPU, sondern fast nur auf eine gute Graka an. -.-

Ich mein wenn ich hier schau KLICK dann sieht man das eine ach so tolle CPU von Intel die mich locker mal das doppelte kostest bei allen drum und dran doch wieder dumm dar steht.

Außerdem sind viele Benchmarks meist in steriler Umgebung ausgeführt. Es kommt auf so viele Faktoren an ob ein System gut und Stabil läuft. Ich kann auch die stärkste Intel CPU in die Knie zwingen wenn ich meine ich würde mich mit PC's auskennen.
Noch dazu kann ich ein auf Intel ausgerichtest Programm (man nehme nur mal SuperPi) echt nicht vergleichen mit AMD.
Mein wenn die Programme optimiert auf AMD CPU's wären, dann wären auch AMD um weiten besser wie Intel. 

Damit habe ich mir glaub ich auch meine Eingangsfrage auch selber beantwortet:
Die Leistung die eine CPU pro Takt abgiebt, kommt auf die Archiektur und auf das Programm an.
Hab auch mal von einen Studenten gehört, das Mikroprozessoren die auf eine Aufgabe abgestimmt waren bei weit aus weniger Takt um einiges schneller die Aufgaben gelöst hatten wie Intel-CPU's die weit aus mehr Takt hatten.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

willste damit behaupten die Bench Mark Programme seien alle  auf Intel Optimiert?  dann erkläre mal ...  wie das kommen kann das die gleichen Bench Mark Tools noch vor ein paar Jahren  immer AMD bessere Werte beschwerten, was sich heute ins Gegenteil  dilligiert hat vielleicht ist ja überall ein Zufalls Generator eingebaut
wenn du  eh schon alles besser weist warum stellt du eigentlich diese Frage 
was besser ist ?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

jep, manche Programme sind Intel optimiert und bei denen hat AMD oder ein anderer CPU hersteller vorrein keine chance mehr!
siehe hier: Manipulierte Intel-Compiler & gefälschte Benchmarks - WinFuture.de

ich bin auf das Urteil gespannt


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

wenn man alle Benchmarks durch klickt  ändert sich da komischer weise  nicht viel, hatte da ma so WinZip, und die anderen SiSoftware  usw...


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> ist da Gold drinne oder wie?).



ja



Freeak schrieb:


> Zum anderen Zahle ich bei Intel für nen Freien Multi mal ordentlich Zaster, und das muss nichts ein wenn ich mit nem 150€ Phenom II X4 965 nen Freien Multiplikator und Trotzdem ne gute CPU bekomme,



und was genau bringt dir jetzt der offene Multi ... einen i5-750 kannst du prozentual und absolut deutlich weiter übertakten, ohne offenem Multi und bei weniger Stromverbrauch



amdintel schrieb:


> selbst der kleine Intel Core i5-660 putzt alle AMDs von der Platte
> Charts, benchmarks Desktop CPU-Charts 2009 (Update 1), PCMark Vantage RAM
> 
> upps.... das hätte ich nicht erwartet
> ...



toll ... du hast den intel optimierten PcMark rausgesucht ... was soll uns der jetzt genau zeigen

noch dazu ist der Test von Tom´s Hardware ... die sind für ihre Pro intel Tests mehr als nur bekannt ... die vergleichen auch mal Äpfel mit Birnen, Kirschen und Autoreifen um dann daraus zu schließen das intel eh viel besser ist

mfg


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

was hat PcMark mit WinZip SiSoftware WinRar Bench zu tun ?
7Zip hat übrigens auch eine CPU Benchm. Funktion


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

nichts ... hat auch niemand behauptet



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man alle Benchmarks durch klickt ändert sich da komischer weise nicht viel, hatte da ma so WinZip, und die anderen SiSoftware usw...



auch hier gilt



XE85 schrieb:


> noch dazu ist der Test von Tom´s Hardware ... die sind für ihre Pro intel Tests mehr als nur bekannt ... die vergleichen auch mal Äpfel mit Birnen, Kirschen und Autoreifen um dann daraus zu schließen das intel eh viel besser ist




also nicht alles blind glauben was man so ließt in Reviews

mfg


----------



## riedochs (19. März 2010)

Bei Onkel Toms Märchenguide gewinnt selbt ein P4 gegen einen Phenom II. Die sind so glaubhaft wie die Bild.


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

also das die (alle mehr oder weniger ...) Benchmarks faken glaube ich sofort , das Intel es dabei uebertreibt oder besser gesagt uebertrieben hat glaube ich aber auch gleich 

das die AthlonXP einmal bei den selben programmen deutlich schneller waren wird wohl auch nur daran gelegen haben das sie einfach verflucht viel schneller waren !
also ehrlich das quantispeed rating war wirklich sehr gering gesezt fand ich , ein Athlon XP war einfach nochmal nen tick schneller als 2000+ wie ein 2ghz PIV , und wenn man dann denkt das der 3200+ gerade einmal 2100 mhz real takt hatte ! ist intel mit dem unterschied zwischen core i 7 und PII965 was die mhz zu leistung angeht laecherlich gering entfernt ...

aber irgendwie vermisse ich die zeit wo es noch wirkliche unterschiede in der architektur gab , also noch x86 und 68k oder spaeter PPC sich einen kampf geliefert haben !
das die PPC s im desktop bereich weggefallen ist hat dem markt wohl auch keinen gefallen getan ...

mfg F-4

ps: klar ist in CPU eine relativ gesehen grosse menge gold drin , allein die pins ... das lohnt sich also richtig alte CPUS vom gold zubefreien ... leider !
denn so gehen viele 68040 und zum teil 68060 den weg der schmelze


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Hab auch mal von einen Studenten gehört, das Mikroprozessoren die auf eine Aufgabe abgestimmt waren bei weit aus weniger Takt um einiges schneller die Aufgaben gelöst hatten wie Intel-CPU's die weit aus mehr Takt hatten.


genau das wars ja, was ich in meinem letzten post (s2 oder so ^^) gemeint hatte. hat man schaltungen, die speziell ein proglem behandeln, dann können die zwar ned wirklich was anderes, aber dieses eine eben supi schnell ^^ baut man dagegen ne schaltung auf, die einen größeren, variableren/dynamischeren anwendungsbereich hat, dann ist sie zwar in diesem gebiet, worauf die andere spezialisiert ist, langsamer, aber dafür "überall sonst" schneller.

denke mal, das genau das diese mehr als grobe "antwort" es layouts erklärt (die bisherige auskunft "deswegen" find ich ziemlich... naja ^^ hätte man sich die frage sparen können. wieso gibts unterschiede? -> layout, programme. => wodurch komen diese unterschiede in diesen bereichen. denke mal, erst dann ist man schlauer). sprich: fahre ich lieber allgemein gehalten oder spezialisiere ich mehr? in welchem verhältnis lasse ich spezialisierte und allgemeine schaltungen auftreten und und und. genau DAS wird wohl die entscheidenen unterschiede ausmachen.

das erklärt zudem auch irgendwo, wieso es optimierte compiler geben kann: wenn man weis, wie zum bsp ein intel aufgebaut ist, welche schaltungen dort existieren, dann kann man den code uU so optimieren, das er sich auf diese schaltungen besonders gut anwenden lässt. man stelle sich ein tal vor (das layout) durch das man wasser fließen lässt (die programme). jetzt weis man ja generelle eigenschaften des wassers (fließt talabwärts, geringster widerstand bla ^^) und kann das tal so entwerfen, das es das wasser möglichst effizient und somit schnell vom berg ins tal befördert. jetz muss man sich vllt nen paar becken vorstellen (und kann nich so simpel wie in der natur bauen ^^) und die bremsen wieder, verändern das wasser vllt auch (algen, schmutz drin? ).

nun haben beide ihre täler gebaut und beide haben ihre anwendungsgebiete, in denen das wasser gut läuft, in anderen weniger gut. und nun wird nen chemiewerk an die spitze gestellt (der compiler xD), welches das wasser in seinen eigenschaften so ändert, das es beim linken berg viel besser durchkommt. blöderweise is diese links anpassung für den rechten berg garnich mehr so gut ^^

so, vllt können wir jetz DAMIT weitermachen. denn was besser is nach den meinungen von sonstwem juckt mich hier grad garnich


----------



## bingo88 (19. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei Onkel Toms Märchenguide gewinnt selbt ein P4 gegen einen Phenom II. Die sind so glaubhaft wie die Bild.


Wer war noch dieser schlaue Mensch, der sagte: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!" ?


----------



## Schrotti (19. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wer war noch dieser schlaue Mensch, der sagte: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!" ?



Soll angeblich Winston Churchill gesagt haben.
*
Quelle: Wikipedia
*


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

hmm mal ab von dem speed der CPU , bremst eigentlich gerade bei sachen wie entpacken die HDD nicht am meisten ?
mir kommts jedenfalls so vor ... und ich hab keinen corei7 
gut ist nur ne spinpoint mit 250 gb wo ich nutze aber bei so spielchen wie winrar sollte man wohl sowieso auch eine SSD haben oder nicht ?


mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Die Webseite von Tom wird gerne von Intel Fanboys rausgeholt. 

Hmm, also, wenn ich von einer Platte auf die andere entpacke, gehts schon schneller als wenns auf der gleichen Platte ist, aber ich denke mal, dass es um packen geht und nicht um entpacken.


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

naja packt man soviel ? in der praxies entpacke ich mehr als ich packen muss und wenn laeuft das ja ehh im hintergrund ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Axi (19. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> willste damit behaupten die Bench Mark Programme seien alle  auf Intel Optimiert?  dann erkläre mal ...  wie das kommen kann das die gleichen Bench Mark Tools noch vor ein paar Jahren  immer AMD bessere Werte beschwerten, was sich heute ins Gegenteil  dilligiert hat vielleicht ist ja überall ein Zufalls Generator eingebaut
> wenn du  eh schon alles besser weist warum stellt du eigentlich diese Frage
> was besser ist ?



Was heißt denn bitte alles schon besser wissen?!  Das war doch mal eine Frage die eigentlich sehr Sachlich hätte geklärt werden können und zum großen Teil auch Sachlich geklärt wurde.
Also mal ehrlich. Der hier immer alles besser zu wissen versucht zu scheinen bist ja nur du 

Ich glaube man kann jetzt den Thread schließen weil eigentlich schon alles zu meiner Eingangsfrage beantwortet wurde.
Hiermit bedanke ich bei denen die diese beantwortet haben


----------



## rabit (19. März 2010)

Alleine schon die Fragestellung ist schon sehr provokant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> naja packt man soviel ? in der praxies entpacke ich mehr als ich packen muss und wenn laeuft das ja ehh im hintergrund ...
> 
> mfg F-4


 
Nun ja, ich kenne niemanden, der mehrere Gigabyte packt und wieder entpackt. Bei den heutigen Preisen für Festplatten und Sticks packt man etwas zusammen, was aus vielen Einzelteilen besteht und deshalb lange zum Kopieren dauern würde, mehr nicht und das eben unkomprimiert, weils einfach schneller geht.

Das Packen als Argument für einen teureren Prozessor einbringen ist nun wirklich genauso schlau wie nach dem SuperPI Test zu gucken.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> hmm mal ab von dem speed der CPU , bremst eigentlich gerade bei sachen wie entpacken die HDD nicht am meisten ?
> mir kommts jedenfalls so vor ... und ich hab keinen corei7
> 
> mfg F-4


richtig erkannt 
hatte ich schon mal vor einer weile erwähnt hier , die lahme HDD bremst dir
die schnelle CPU wieder runter grade wenn du mehrere Anwendungen laufen hast die alle einen permanenten  Zugriff haben, die CPU wird dadurch nicht langsamer muss aber warten und kann die volle Leistung gar nicht richtig  nutzten. man hat da nur Vorteile sachen die innerhalb des Ram Speicher verarbeitet werde !
 da macht z.b. ein 1366 I7 920 mit 24 MB Ram  Speicher erst richtig Sinn/Zweck allerdings müssen 
auch die Programme und Tools darauf ausgelegt sein, das die Daten  im Ram  verarbeitet und dann erst auf die HDD schreiben wird wenn alles fertig ist . mir bremsen die HDDs täglich den 1 GB Lan zu Lan  runter der etwas über 10000 schafft  auf nur 6000  Geshw. beim kopieren von großen Daten von PC zu PC zu hab schon die Buffer überall auf max stehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Mit der Aussage widersprichst du dir aber selbst in allen anderen Aussagen.


----------



## Axi (19. März 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Alleine schon die Fragestellung ist schon sehr provokant.



Ich wusste das die Fragestellung sehr provokant ist. Deswegen habe ich auch gleich zum Themen beginn gleich darauf hingewiesen das es bitte sachlich gehandhabt werden soll. Das natürlich so ein Thema irgendwann abweicht kann man sich denken und muss nicht immer genannt werden 



amdintel schrieb:


> richtig erkannt
> hatte ich schon mal vor einer weile erwähnt hier , die lahme HDD bremst dir
> die schnelle CPU wieder runter grade wenn du mehrere Anwendungen laufen hast die alle einen permanenten Zugriff haben, die CPU wird dadurch nicht langsamer muss aber warte und kann die volle Leistung gar nicht richtig nutzten



AUTSCH  Und schon ist eine schnelle Intel CPU wofür ich so viel teuer Geld ausgegeben hab doch wieder nicht voll ausgenutzt  Warum zum Teufel habe ich mir die nochmal gekauft wenns eh fast nichts bringt? xD



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich kenne niemanden, der mehrere Gigabyte packt und wieder entpackt. Bei den heutigen Preisen für Festplatten und Sticks packt man etwas zusammen, was aus vielen Einzelteilen besteht und deshalb lange zum Kopieren dauern würde, mehr nicht und das eben unkomprimiert, weils einfach schneller geht.
> 
> Das Packen als Argument für einen teureren Prozessor einbringen ist nun wirklich genauso schlau wie nach dem SuperPI Test zu gucken.



Ich kenne auch niemanden der täglich zum privaten gebrauch sowas machen würde. Und unkomprimiert gehts echt fix


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

hier habe ich schon sehr viele Interessante Sachen gelesen, beigelernt, tolle Argumente diverser User.... ausser von den Aussagen von amdintel, einfach nur Kopfschüttel, tschuldigung wenn ich so böse werde


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch niemanden der täglich zum privaten gebrauch sowas machen würde. Und unkomprimiert gehts echt fix


 
Ich hab Winrar eh so eingestellt, dass standardmäßig "unkomprimiert" gewählt wird, wenn ich was packe.

MP3s komprimieren bringt nichts, Divx komprimieren bringt nichts, Vobs komprimieren bringt nichts, JPGs komprimieren bringt nichts, höchstens BMPs könnte man komprimieren, aber wieviele Bitmaps bearbeitet man so am Tag?
Bei uns in der Firma wird mit so großen Bilddateien gearbeitet, aber wenn man die auf einem anderen PC sehen wil, dann gibt man sie im Netzwerk frei und komprimiert nicht erst großartig rum. 
Oder man kauft sich für den Server neue Festplatten, ist günstiger als jedesmal darauf zu warten, bis irgendwas entpackt ist.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> AUTSCH  Und schon ist eine schnelle Intel CPU wofür ich so viel teuer Geld ausgegeben hab doch wieder nicht voll ausgenutzt  Warum zum Teufel habe ich mir die nochmal gekauft wenns eh fast nichts bringt? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne auch niemanden der täglich zum privaten gebrauch sowas machen würde. Und unkomprimiert gehts echt fix



deswegen sag  ich ja auch immer man sollte nicht nur auf die Leistung alleine  achten sondern 
auch auf dem Strom verbraucht der CPU , wenn vorhat Neu zu kaufen .
gell  und da muss sich sagen da hat Intel in den letzten Jahren beachtliches geleistet


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Na ja, finde ich jetzt nicht so, wenn ich gucke, was so ein i7 durchzieht.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

nun ja das sind ja leitsungs modelle und der s1156 verbraucht so wenig wie kaum ein anderer prozzi im idle..


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

die Q9300 und Q8300 sind eigentlich  auch sehr  sparsam , wenn man 
dabei bedenkt das der Q9300 schon ca. 3 Jahre alt ist und heute immer noch
eine sehr akzeptable Rechnen Leistung bringt wenn man das mit AMD vergleicht, die Neuen I5  sind schneller und brauchen noch etwas weniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Bei denen hängt der Speichercontroller noch im Chipsatz und im direkten Vergeich merkt man schon einen Unterschied. 
Deswegen habe ich auch mein MIIF entsorgt und den AMD behalten.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

das ist doch egal für eine ca. 3 Jahre alte CPU Q9300 trotzdem sehr gute Werte ,
so langsam ist der Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9300  nicht , 
der haut heute immer noch  so manche   Neue AMD vom Tisch .. da nützt dir der dolle 
Speicher Controller auch nix bei AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Hmm, dann könnte ich jetzt in den Raum werfen, dass auch der 1156 nicht sooo wirklich schneller ist als ein Core 2, wozu also überhaupt neu kaufen?


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

^^^ich meinte das im Bezug zu AMD , türlich sind die Neuen   I5 
schneller und auch etwas sparsamer als die Qxxx CPUs aber dafür das  die 
Qxxx 775 schon eine ganze weil auf dem Markt sind , schneiden die immer 
noch besser heute ab als Neue AMDs . wer also einen 2- 3 Jahre alten PC hat
mit 775 LGA braucht sich heute nicht zu verstecken


----------



## rabit (19. März 2010)

Ja es ist doch immer ne Frage wozu die einzelnen Programme zugeschnitten sind.
Der eine profitiert vom I5 /I7 der andere ist halt für die Vorgängermodelle optimiert.
Als ich werde meinen Quad nicht gegen einen I5 /I7 tauschen.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

is klar das s775 sich nicht verstecken muss.... jedoch ist es recht praktisch was der s1156 fortsetzt was am2 schon begonnen hat. Wenn immer mehr der steuerelemente unter den heatspreader zu bringen das spart platz und strom. Für kommende generationen sehr praktisch.

ITX platinen mit potenten cpus können schon praktisch werden...


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

also amdintel du wiedersprichst dich wieder und wieder:
-der Q9300 hat keinen Speicherkontroller: fakt der Sprom für den Speicherkontroller fällt weg, erklärung warum sparsamen, dafür saugt der Chipsatz einfach mal mehr Strom, aber egal...
-der i5 ist schneller als die alten core2quad (ala Q9300) aber ein AMD 965Be ist mit dem i5 750 gleichauf, wie soll dann der Q9300 den AMD platt machen  hoffe du merkst so langsam selbst dass du nur Pro-Intel Gründe suchst!!

Natürlich ist Intel gut, natürlich haben sie in letzter Zeit (wenn man den Preis ganz weglässt) die besseren Prozessoren, Natürlich ist der Q9300 mit dem von seiner Zeit verglichenen Phenom1 eine Rackete, mit allem einverstanden, deshalb brauch ich aber keine Pro-INTEL Gründe zu ERFINDEN!!!!


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

naja das die Core 2 Quad schlecht waren sagt ja keiner , aber das ist auch so eine sache mit dem vergleichen , gerade mit CPUs aus verschiedenen Jahren tut man sich da meist schwer was an direkten vergleichen zu finden .
dazu bei Games wird da wohl doch ne Welt zwischen liegen ? stichwort Mem Controller ...
wobei ich sagte ja auch schon das es jammern auf hohem Niveau ist was zz abgeht , was juckts ob 250 oder nur 180 fps ? irgendwann ist jede CPU geschichte das ist klar 
nebenbei gesagt wenn mein alter Athlon nicht rumgezickt haette mit dem RAM , haette es mir der heute noch getan , dann haette ich denn neuen noch 1 jahr geschoben .
wenn ich aber denke das ich vor einem jahr noch auf einen XP 3000+ oder 3200+ upgraden wollte ... das ding haette mich gebr. locker 60 eu gekostet also das wo man beinahe einen Athlon II Quad bekommt neu boxed . 
also mich hat noch nie gereut fuer rund 400 eu ein AMD sstem aufgebaut zu haben , denke mit dem ding und einer halbwegs guten Graka hab ich locker wieder 4-5 Jahre ruhe ...
und dank sockel AM3 mal sehen was schnelles ram und Bulldozer mal noch bringt ... der 550 BE warja nicht so teuer das ich in 1 jahr nicht wieder umsteigen koennte 

mfg F-4

ps: nebenbei gesagt was SWAP Partitionen und Auslagerungsdatei/ Vram angeht , hat mich jedes neue BS immer schon angekozt !
wenn ich an die AMIGA zeit denke , schalter klick die kiste ist aus , alles geht uebers RAM wenn ich will und wo ich will es wird nicht wie bloed auf der Platte geroeddelt auch wenn noch GB weise Ram Frei ist ...


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> is klar das s775 sich nicht verstecken muss.... jedoch ist es recht praktisch was der s1156 fortsetzt was am2 schon begonnen hat. Wenn immer mehr der steuerelemente unter den heatspreader zu bringen das spart platz und strom. Für kommende generationen sehr praktisch.
> 
> ITX platinen mit potenten cpus können schon praktisch werden...



genau das hab ich mir auch erst gedacht !  
die ITX und mini ITX boards die es fuer die neuen Sockel gibt sind echt langsame eine intressante alternative , wenn man denkt was man sich da fuer ein Kompaktes SYS bauen kann ...
aber da ich eh einen BIG Tower habe hab ich s dann gelassen , Platz ist dann doch nicht das Thema und die kleinen muss man wohl doch ausgefeilter Kuehlen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Mit einem kleinen PC willst du aber auch keine Gamingrekorde brechen, da sucht man eine günstige Plattform um seine Filme im Wohnzimmer anschauen zu können.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

also für das buisines ist das bestimmt vom vorteil.
Dem entsprechend müssen die cpus aber nochsparsamer werden...
also so n ipad mit nem i7 und ner guten hdgrafik lösung wäre eine gute präsentations station und verwaltung großer datenbanken und dem streaming an mehrere clients über wlan


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> also amdintel du wiedersprichst dich wieder und wieder:
> -der Q9300 hat keinen Speicherkontroller: fakt der Sprom für den Speicherkontroller fällt weg, erklärung warum sparsamen, dafür saugt der Chipsatz einfach mal mehr Strom, aber egal...
> -der i5 ist schneller als die alten core2quad (ala Q9300) aber ein AMD 965Be ist mit dem i5 750 gleichauf, wie soll dann der Q9300 den AMD platt machen  hoffe du merkst so langsam selbst dass du nur Pro-Intel Gründe suchst!!
> 
> Natürlich ist Intel gut, natürlich haben sie in letzter Zeit (wenn man den Preis ganz weglässt) die besseren Prozessoren, Natürlich ist der Q9300 mit dem von seiner Zeit verglichenen Phenom1 eine Rackete, mit allem einverstanden, deshalb brauch ich aber keine Pro-INTEL Gründe zu ERFINDEN!!!!



kling Logisch , mein Mobo wird laut Sensoren auch nicht mehr so warm wie das alte SOYO KT 400 und man kann so leckere sachen wie ne Onboard GFX in die Northbridge ?  miteinbauen 
also die 4200HD ist wirklich doch ganz brauchbar , kein vergleich zu einer aktuellen 50 eu Graka aber besser als ich es erwartet haette ...

mfg F-4

ps: was mir augefallen ist , mit Boxed luefter bleibt die 550Be recht cool u(zz unter 35-36 grad unter last)  und der Luefter ist eigentlich wirklich leise , da kann man echt nicht klagen .
aber als B50 (955BE ? ) geht er mit dem KK / Luefter ueber 60 Grad wenn er unter Vollast steht  
darum und weil ich mit der Leistung derzeit eh nichts anfangen kann werds ich aber noch ne lange weile im Duo Betrieb lassen , wie gesgat so haellt sich Verbrauch und nuzten in einem guten Pegel


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Der Boxed ist mit dem 955 auch überfordert. Bis zum 945 kann man den nehmen, aber bald kommt ja auch ein 955 mit 95 Watt TDP raus.

Ach ja, mein System ist nie wärmer als die Umgebungsluft und theoretisch könnte ich den Glockner auch ohne Lüfter drauf lassen.
Der 605e hat mich echt überzeugt, mehr Leistung als mein alter X2 240 und trotzdem sparsamer.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

hat der 940er nicht die gleiche tdp wie der 955 weil ich nochnie so nen guten boxed kühler gesehen hab wie beim 940er


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Den 945 bekommt man heute als 95 Watt TDP Prozessor. Die alten waren noch in 125.


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> hat der 940er nicht die gleiche tdp wie der 955 weil ich nochnie so nen guten boxed kühler gesehen hab wie beim 940er



gute frage als 550 hatte er glaube ich TDP95 , der 955 hat aber dann doch TDP125 oder ? denn 940 kenn ich zuwenig ... 
wobei was macht so ein PII an Temp mit ? wenn ich an meinen 2000+ Palomino Core denke , der war bei 65 grad erst warm und hatte glaube ich laut AMD die hoechste StandardTemp Ever gehabt , ich glaube bis 75 grad war alles im Gruenen Bereich *lol*
naja wie gesagt nach 45 min und der tatsache das er langsam auf 61 Grad geklettert ist hab ich abgebrochen , aber 45 min lang liefen alle 4 cores ohne mucken ... denk also die chance steht gut das ich die Cores aktivieren kann wenn ich sie denn mal brauche 

mfg Bluebird


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

btw bis zu 90° sind beim i7 unbedenklich 

nun ja ich kann sagen das der 940er eine tdp von 125 w hat^^


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den 945 bekommt man heute als 95 Watt TDP Prozessor. Die alten waren noch in 125.



hmm normal sollte der Boxed aber doch immer die CPU Coolen koennen mit der er verkauft wird ..., wenigstens ohne overclock 
also wie Heiss kann ein echter 955 werden ohne das es ihm was tut ?

mfg F-4


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

soweit ich weis 65 oder 71°c


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> btw bis zu 90° sind beim i7 unbedenklich
> 
> nun ja ich kann sagen das der 940er eine tdp von 125 w hat^^



ach jetzt komm !? 90 grad !?! das find ich jetzt aber extrem hoch ...
und das steht auf seiten von Intel ? 
also bei denn ganzen Athlon XP waren Tbred B dabei die kaum mehr als 65 abkonnten und viel mehr als 70 war auch beim Palomino nicht empfehlenswert ...
wie das damals bei denn PIV ausgesehen hat weiss ich nicht wirklich , denn ehrlich einen PIV hat da kaum einer angeguckt wenn man nicht wirklich Intel Fan war ...
ich hab nur mitbekommen das die Pentium IV Mobos , darin Revolutionaer waren das die denn CPU Strom stecker eingefuehrt haben oder irre ich da ? 
also ich meine diesen 4 Pol stecker gabs nur bei PIV ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Hybrid3 (19. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> @Hybrid3
> 
> Du weist schon, dass die Aussage, die Du zitiert hast, sich auf das AMD System bezog: Weil es ja darum ging, dass der AMD mehr Leistung aufnimmt, als vergleichbare Intel CPUs. Da hat *arcDaniel *mal nachgerechnet und dabei kamen halt die 11,25€ mehr im Jahr raus.
> ->Damit meinte er, dass der Aufpreis für CPU & Mainboard bei Intel Rechnern damit nicht gerechtfertigt ist.




Ja war mir klar zwecks 11,25 eus ein 300 euro teuereres System zu kaufen ist mist ..... 



> quantenslipstream	AW: Amd vs. Intel
> Mit einem kleinen PC willst du aber auch keine Gamingrekorde brechen, da sucht man eine günstige Plattform um seine Filme im Wohnzimmer anschauen zu können.



Klar für was sonst.  

mal andere Frage weis überhaupt noch jemand von euch arum das tread geöffnet wurde ohne vorne nachzusehen ???? 

Also ich find AMD ist ne preiswertere Sache als wie Intel. 
Wobei Intel mehr Leistung rausholt aber Preislich auch mehr Kostet. 

Was bringen mir die beiden Konkurenen wen das Betriebsystem nicht stabil Läuft ..... 

So abschweif vom Thema ........


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> soweit ich weis 65 oder 71°c



echt intressant , in der Zeit als mein 2000+ noch lief hab ich Phenom 1 Core Duo etc nur nebenher verfolgt , aber dachte mir immer das Temp um 50 -70 grad geschichte sind ... bzw neue CPUS bei weitem nicht mehr darauf ausgelegt sind solche hohen Temps dauerthaft zu halten ... 
der Core Duo 6750 von meinem Cousin laeuft auch mit um 28-38 grad und da mein 550 Be auch mit soliden 22-36 daher kam dachte ich erst zweimal das 50 grad heute das hoechste der gefuehle sind 
wobei nach dem Overclock von 2,66 auf 3.2 GHz ist bei meinem Cousin auch schluss mit Cool  
also ehrlich gesagt weiss ich auch nicht was ich vom Overclock halten soll , wenn man mal etliche Athlon XP gesehen hab die unter dem Die schon grau geworden sind von der schinderei , ist man da vorsichtig ... 
wobei der 550 be ja in der Energie effizienz bei 3.8 GHZ sich deutlich verbessert  
ist doch irgendwie Krass oder?  das bei dem overclock nur 9% mehr Energie verbraucht wird , bei denn Core Duo soll das ja andersrum sein , die saufen erst richtig bei einem Overclock hehe

mfg F-4


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

kan sein aber ich kann erinnern das mir coretemp mit ne tmax von 99° angezeigt hat.
nun ja ich glaube irgen wie aber wider das die temp nicht unbedingt über 80° gehen sollte momentan geistern mir so viele werte durch den kopf


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> hmm normal sollte der Boxed aber doch immer die CPU Coolen koennen mit der er verkauft wird ..., wenigstens ohne overclock
> also wie Heiss kann ein echter 955 werden ohne das es ihm was tut ?
> 
> mfg F-4


 
Er kühlt den 955 ja auch, aber dafür muss er eben auch schneller drehen, was für eine höhere Lautstärke sorgt.
Aber wenn man sich einen 955/965 kauft, hat man auch noch etwas für einen guten Kühler übrig. 



Topas93 schrieb:


> kan sein aber ich kann erinnern das mir coretemp mit ne tmax von 99° angezeigt hat.


 
Da war dann eher der Sensor im Eimer.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

nunja hab ihn einmal zum throtteln gebracht weil ich vergessen hab die pumpe einzu schalten^^.
aber an sich kommt der prozzi bei mir selten über 40°


----------



## F-4 (19. März 2010)

naja das oder die Software hat mist ausgelesen ... , bei SiSoftSandra , heisst das ding so ? 
bekam ich auch nur Grueze angezeigt bei meinem MSI 785G53 , mit Everest gehts dagegen wobei das die 12 v auch nicht korrekt zeigt *narf*

mfg F-4


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

also mein asus und mein gigabyte board zeigen recht realistische temps an.
Ab wann kann eigentlich ein coldbug auftreten?


----------



## Schrotti (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> btw bis zu 90° sind beim i7 unbedenklich
> 
> nun ja ich kann sagen das der 940er eine tdp von 125 w hat^^



Das ist leider vollkommen falsch.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Über 90°? Kann ich mir jetzt schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

Also 80 wars auf jeden fall  hat man mir zumindest gesagt^^. und in kühlertests seh ich auch immer wider so 86° kern temp...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Da gibts echt welche, die die GPU in den CPU Sockel drücken.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

das sind bestimmt welche die als kind ne kreisform in ne sternform stecken wollten xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Ich hab das immer mit der Form ausdiskutiert.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

ich finde n pc is fast wie ein puzzle.
aber b2t:
amd schlägt sich momentan ganz wacker^^ aber ich finde die brauchen ne bessere architektur brauchen.
was ich and er architektur blöde finde das die diskrepanz der taktfreudigkeit sehr hock ist. ich miene die meisten schafffen es kaum auf 4ghz und dann gibts welche die schaffen stattliche 7,1ghz^^


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

um den 26 November 2008 bekam ich meinen 
Neuen  PC I7 920 Sockel 1366  Nvidia 260 GTX,
wenn ich heute... also März 2010 so kucke  hat es 
AMD immer noch nicht geschafft diese CPU einzuholen und zu übertrumpfen -< peinlich 
in den Bench Mark Bewertungen isser immer noch recht gut weit oben .
irgendwie  dümpelt  AMD heute immer noch im Mittelklassen  Niveau rum


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

nun ja intel hat halt mehr geld um die entwicklung zu bezahlen^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> ich finde n pc is fast wie ein puzzle.
> aber b2t:
> amd schlägt sich momentan ganz wacker^^ aber ich finde die brauchen ne bessere architektur brauchen.
> was ich and er architektur blöde finde das die diskrepanz der taktfreudigkeit sehr hock ist. ich miene die meisten schafffen es kaum auf 4ghz und dann gibts welche die schaffen stattliche 7,1ghz^^


 
Na ja, die Frage stellt sich ja, wozu 4GHz?
Auch mit Standardtakt sich die AMDs schnell genug.



amdintel schrieb:


> um den 26 November 2008 bekam ich meinen
> Neuen PC I7 920 Sockel 1366 Nvidia 260 GTX,
> wenn ich heute... also März 2010 so kucke hat es
> AMD immer noch nicht geschafft diese CPU einzuholen und zu übertrumpfen -< peinlich
> in den Bench Mark Bewertungen isser immer noch recht gut weit oben .


 
Auch hier wieder.. warum sollte AMD das machen? 
Es ist ja nicht ihr Ziel die stärkste CPU zu haben, sondern Prozessoren auf den Markt zu bringen, die für das Geld, das sie kosten, richtig gut sind.

Ach ja, kauf dir mal eine schnellere Grafikkarte, die ist etwas zu langsam für dein System oder hats Geld nicht für eine schnellere gereicht?


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

habe ich da einen Nachteil von wenn mein System länger aktuell ist ? 
auch wenn ich jetzt z.b diesen PC verkaufen wollte , würde ich noch gutes Geld dafür bekommen .
kannst ja mal die Foren Suche betätigen im Nov. 2008 hatte ich was darüber geschrieben.
einige User bauten sich den grade zusammen -< die haben   heute noch was davon *g*  ,
pcgameshardware hatte einen Test gemacht 
und bei mir war schon alles fertig und war grad dabei
mein Windows optimal einzurichten , das waren noch 
Zeiten !


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

nun ja ein q6600 is auch noch aktuell^^ und der is schon recht alt^^.

nu ja war ein kleiner kritik punkt mit dem oc.
aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn die cpus insgesammt wider weniger strom verbrauchen^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> habe ich da einen Nachteil von wenn mein System länger aktuell ist ? auch wenn ich jetzt z.b diese PC verkaufen wollte , würde ich noch gutes Geld dafür bekommen .


 
Dann verklopp den Krempel bei ebay und hol dir was richtig Gutes. 
Xbox 360 oder so, damit kannst du auch alles spielen, in Full HD ohne Ruckler. 



Topas93 schrieb:


> nu ja war ein kleiner kritik punkt mit dem oc.


 
Na ja, Intel geht auch nur auf 4GHz hoch, wenn man mehr will, muss man schon kräftig drücken und ordentlich Strom und Kühlung reinbuttern. 



Topas93 schrieb:


> aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn die cpus insgesammt wider weniger strom verbrauchen^^.


 
Nun, ist ja schon der Fall, wenn man guckt, was ein Pentium 4 so leistet und was der durchgezogen hat.
Mit meinem kleinen X4 stecke ich jeden Pentium 4 in die Tasche und das bei deutlicher weniger Strombedarf.


----------



## riedochs (19. März 2010)

In der XBox 360 steckt ja auch Intel drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> In der XBox 360 steckt ja auch Intel drin


 
Öhm, das ist ein Xenon, basierend auf die PowerPC Architektur von IBM und hat nichts mit Intel zu tun. 
Also eher Technik der alten Apple Rechner.


----------



## riedochs (19. März 2010)

Stimmt, das war die erste Xbox die den P3 drin hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Jop, ein Celeron Coppermine.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. März 2010)

So eine habe ich noch hier rumliegen, ratet mal wer sich für die Pixelshow begeistern konnte? 
=> meine Freundin...  Die war ganz angetan von so nem kack Snowboard Game. 

Ich hatte nen Nostaligen, und wollte sie einfachmal auspacken.. ^^.. aber so pixelig hatte ich die Grafik gar nicht in Erinnerung.. 

Und dafür hab ich mir bei ebay extra nochmal nen Controller geordert..


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann verklopp den Krempel bei ebay und hol dir was richtig Gutes.
> Xbox 360 oder so, damit kannst du auch alles spielen, in Full HD ohne Ruckler.


 da wäre ich ja schön blöd für 1299 € bekomme ich nie wieder so einen guten und aktuellen PC  der auch noch sehr gut verarbeitet ist  aber schwer ist der  , schätze so 15 - 20  Kilo ,   da sitzt ein richtig guter leiser CPU Kühler drin  und offenes Bios , 
neidisch wollen wir aber nicht werden ?
ich brauch zwar keinen I7 bin aber troz7dem froh hin zu besitzen und der läuft sehr gut .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Meine Frau kriegt Morgen die Belohnung. 
Ich hole sie vom Flughafen ab, also muss sie nicht laufen, ist doch was... 



amdintel schrieb:


> da wäre ich ja schön blöd für 1299 € bekomme ich nie wieder so einen guten und aktuellen PC , da stizt auch ein richtig guter leiser CPU Kühler drin und offenes Bios , neidisch wollen wir aber nicht werden ?


 
Wenn du richtig sparst, dann kannst du dir später mal Sandy Bridge leisten, aber denk daran, dass du ein neuen Mainboard brauchst, denn Intel bringt in letzter Zeit ja gerne Sockel raus. 

Öhm, nö, neidisch bin ich nicht, mein Athlon X4 reicht mir und deiner wäre bei dem, was ich mache, nicht schneller, er würde dafür nur mehr Strom durchbraten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. März 2010)

> Ich hole sie vom Flughafen ab, also muss sie nicht laufen, ist doch was...


 Du bist ja ein wahrer Traumprinz.  

Mein Bruder ist noch besser: Der schickt seine Freundin am Wochenende arbeiten, sie sich ein Auto leisten kann, mit dem sie dann meinen Bruder, der die Freiheit zum Saufen mit seinen Kumpels nutz, aus der Partymeile abholen kann..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

Ich hab die Kreditkartenabrechnung schon gelesen und weiß, was meine Frau in Beverly Hills wieder alles eingekauft hat.  
Sie kann also froh sein, dass ich sie abhole.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. März 2010)

Ach komm, wenn du hast es doch locker sitzen. Sei mal nicht so. Kannst dir ja auch was von deinem Geld gönnen.


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

Topas93 schrieb:


> nun ja ein q6600 is auch noch aktuell^^ und der is schon recht alt^^.
> 
> nu ja war ein kleiner kritik punkt mit dem oc.
> aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn die cpus insgesammt wider weniger strom verbrauchen^^.



ich betreibe  den meist gedrosselt mit 1.6 GHZ
alle Games die ich zockel laufen ruckel frei ,
wenn ich mal eben schnell leistung brauche klicke ich 
hier auf die grüne  Tonne  dann geht z.t auf ca. 3 GHZ hoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn du hast es doch locker sitzen. Sei mal nicht so. Kannst dir ja auch was von deinem Geld gönnen.


 
Hab mir noch rechtzeitig drei neue Flaschen Whisky bestellt. Direkt von einer schottischen Insel, mal sehen, wie gut der Kram ist. 
OK, davon könnte ich mir auch einen (oder zwei) i7 980 XE kaufen, aber die drücken nicht so. 



amdintel schrieb:


> hier auf die grüne Tonne  dann geht z.t auf ca. 3 GHZ hoch


 
Komisch, grüne Tonne bedeutet für mich eher Strom sparen und nicht Strom durchbraten.


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

die Farben passen nicht 
stimmt...
das kann man aber ändern aber stört mich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

Also, ich würde es echt umdrehen.
Rot für fette Leistung und grün für wenig Strom.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. März 2010)

> ich betreibe den meist gedrosselt mit 1.6 GHZ
> alle Games die ich zockel laufen ruckel frei ,
> wenn ich mal eben schnell leistung brauche klicke ich
> hier auf die grüne Tonne dann geht z.t auf ca. 3 GHZ hoch


Mein 955BE ist gerade bei 0,8V und 0,8-0,9Mhz. Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Spiel starte taktet er bis in Echtzeit bis zu 3,6Ghz hoch.  Ganz ohne Ampel. 

edit: 
das muss natürlich Ghz heißen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

Na ja, bei Intel würde sowas Aufpreis kosten, ist also nicht drinne.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. März 2010)

Ich weiß gar net warum's so viele Leute im Forum mit Intel CPUs gibt.  Die können sich doch vorher hier Rat einholen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

Da kann man mal sehen, dass die Beratung noch verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. März 2010)

Leider kann man hier nicht rund um die Uhr aufpassen, was im Beratungsforum getrieben wird. Meistens sind das irgendwelche Teenies, die einfach irgend etwas reinblöken, obowhl sie Null Plan von der Materie haben. Intel kann ja ganz interessant werden....

... wenn man 3x GTX295 befeuren will..


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Leider kann man hier nicht rund um die Uhr aufpassen, was im Beratungsforum getrieben wird. Meistens sind das irgendwelche Teenies, die einfach irgend etwas reinblöken, obowhl sie Null Plan von der Materie haben. Intel kann ja ganz interessant werden....
> 
> ... wenn man 3x GTX295 befeuren wil..


 
Dann musst du eine User Vereinigung gründen, die dafür sorgt, dass immer gut beraten wird und die so groß ist, dass gewährleistet ist, dass immer einer online ist, egal wann, egal wo.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. März 2010)

Ja und du willst mir dabei helfen? Das wäre ja mal was.  Wir brauchen noch nen Namen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

Ich bin ja nicht alleine. Wenn ich breit bin, sehe ich mich recht häufig, auch von Seiten, die ich lieber nicht sehen will.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. März 2010)

Oha..  no details, please.. 

So ich werd mich für heute verabschieden. Muss morgen früh aufstehen.  

Jute Nacht! und bis Morgen!


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Mein 955BE ist gerade bei 0,8V und 0,8-0,9Mhz. Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Spiel starte taktet er bis in Echtzeit bis zu 3,6Ghz hoch.  Ganz ohne Ampel.
> 
> edit:
> das muss natürlich Ghz heißen.



boh ee ,
das tut meiner genauso 
die Ampel soll nur verhindern das bei einer bestimmten System Last
  die CPU  nicht  Autom. höher taktet  
wo die dann auch mehr Strom verbraucht, 
die packt auch  locker mit 1.6 alles 
 deswegen bremse ich die CPU halt ab ..
mit angezogener Handbremse iss trotzdem immer noch 
schneller  als AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, wieso du dir die CPU überhaupt gekauft hast. 
Einerseits brauchst du die Leistung nicht, wenn du sie aber brauchst, limitiert die Festplatte. 
Also ist die CPU doch völlig sinnfrei. 

Verkauf den Krempel lieber und hol dir einen schönen Phenom 2 905e mit einem neuen 890GX Mainboard, dann hast du auch genug Leistung und sparst noch mehr Strom.  
Ich laufen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr hinter Bussen her. Wenn ich hinter Taxis herlaufen, spare ich deutlich mehr Geld.


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

> Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, wieso du dir die CPU überhaupt gekauft hast.
> Einerseits brauchst du die Leistung nicht, wenn du sie aber brauchst, limitiert die Festplatte.
> Also ist die CPU doch völlig sinnfrei.



ich habe mir nie eine CPU gekauft sondern den Rechner Komplett geliefert bekommen November 2008 ,
tja und warum einfach aus Fan , mit dem kann ich alles machen . 
vielleicht kommt mal der Tag und das kann schon sehr  bald sein, 
das ich einen Rechner benötige  mit schnellem Speicher und 24 MB Ram drin.
 (1366 Sockel kann das nur) ,  das kann leider ein AMD nicht . 
[/QUOTE]



> Verkauf den Krempel lieber und hol dir einen schönen Phenom 2 905e mit einem neuen 890GX Mainboard, dann hast du auch genug Leistung und sparst noch mehr Strom.



da müsste ich ja voll dully sein 
den gegen  AMD Krempel einzutauschen


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

erinnert mich an die sinnlosigkeit, nen 500.000 euro wagen in österreich zum bsp zu kaufen, der 300kmh schafft ><


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

es ist nicht alles so sinnlos manch einer kann das ein oder andere gut 
gebrauchen


----------



## Axi (20. März 2010)

Also wenn man ein wenig krips im Kopf hat kauft man sich KEINE fertigen Rechner. Diese sind eigentlich immer teurer als das was drinne ist. 
Und das was drin ist, ist meist auch nicht wirklich das was man höhend nennt  hab noch nie bei nem fertigen Rechner ne mobo beschriebung gesehen. xD und wenn dann waren die Teile total überteuert. 

Also amdintel du bist ein fanboy. Ich mein Intel hat mehr Power (geben alle zu auch die AMD haben) aber AMD hat die preisleistungtechnischen besseren CPUs. Diese reichen mehr als aus.
 Und deine "Stromsparmasnahmen" sind mehr als fraglich. Ich mein du drehst deinen Wagen auch nicht bei rot an der Ampel dauerhaft auf 3000 oder? AMD geht wenn keine Power benötigt auf 900 Umdrehungen und dann wenn Power da sein muss dreht er voll auf. 
Was du machst ist so:
ach ich brauch jetzt Net volle Power ok wir drehen immer auf 3000 und dann wennste Power brauchst dauerhaft auf voll. Ich mein das "spart" auch, aber nicht wirklich effektiv so wie bei AMD. Da geht's dosierter.  
Hab ich recht oder hab ich recht?!? Es ist echt nicht wirklich effektiv was du tust. 
Außerdem bis du die rambänke voll belegen musst ist die Hardware drum rum so was von veraltet, das es sich nicht mehr lohnt bzw du keine Erweiterungen mehr findest. Ich brauch zur Zeit auch meine rambänke nicht voll. Und ohhh das ist ein AMD 
Es ist einfach zu 99,99% unnötig so viel RAM zu haben. Noch dazu den mehraufpreis zu zahlen, weil ja die ganzen lanes ja vorhanden sein müssen für die zusätzlichen Bänke. Außer man will wirklich Profibenchen um Rekorde aufzustellen. Da ist das sicherlich ok. Aber bei andere Sachen ist das einfach. Ja einfach unnötig!!!
Lass mich raten: das siehst du aber nicht ein.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. März 2010)

also vor meinem aktuellen AMD hatte ich einen Intel Q9300@3,2ghz mit einem P5Q Deluxe board (wer meine Sig liest weiss dass ich nicht wegen leistung gewechselt habe sondern nur weil ich AMD wollte), mit einem Stromsparsystem EPU-6, wenn das richtig Konfiguriert war, ging das auch so wie bei AMDINTEL mit seinen Verkehrsampeln, wirklich überzeugt hat mich die sache aber nie.

Als ich dann meinen AMD zusammengebastelt habe, wurde mir erst bewusst wie gut CnQ funktioniert, einfach nur super, was ich am besten finde ist dass die Spannung ebenfalls angepasst wird UND das kann aktuell keine INTEL CPU

Zudem muss mann sagen dass AMD die Spannung sehr vorsichtig wählt (heisst Standart liedber eine höhere Spannung als dass die CPU vielleicht nicht stabil genug läuft), somit ist genug Spielraum für downvolting. Nach einem guten Downvolting, reduzieren die von mir 12,5euro (mehrkosten wenn AMD druchschnittlich 25W mehr als Intel verbrauchen würde, während 3000Stunden im Jahr) vielleicht sogar auf null.

@amdintel: liest du eigentlich auch die PCGH ?? dort stehen auch manchmal tolle Artikel bezüglich downvolting drin, in dem letzten wo ich gelesen habe, hat AMD dort besser abgeschnitten, ABER das willst du ja nicht hören, merkst du eigentlich selbst dass du dich hier total lächerlich machst (bekomme bestimmt zustimmung von manch anderen hier!)


----------



## amdintel (20. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Also wenn man ein wenig krips im Kopf hat kauft man sich KEINE fertigen Rechner. Diese sind eigentlich immer teurer als das was drinne ist.
> Und das was drin ist, ist meist auch nicht wirklich das was man höhend nennt  hab noch nie bei nem fertigen Rechner ne mobo beschriebung gesehen. xD und wenn dann waren die Teile total überteuert.


 Grips habe habe ich  etwas mehr als du ,
mit   12 Jahren habe ich  mir meinen ersten  PC  selber  zusammen gebaut , heute habe ich dafür einfach keine Zeit mehr  und diesen Komplett PC den du zu verfluchst steht keinem anderem nach , natürlich kucke ich mir vorher die Hw únd da Bios MB genau an , nur das selber schrauben lohnt  kaum noch, ich habe einfach keine Zeit und Lust dafür . habe keine Probleme mit den PCs hier die laufen  gut und mehr als schnell genug, das einzgste was ich ab und zu mache mir das Bios selber OC freischalte , das ich ein paar mehr Einstellung habe wie die dumme Masse, aba was interessiert mich die Masse = 0, ich mache etwa mehr als die dumme masse mit den PCs .


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe mir nie eine CPU gekauft sondern den  Rechner Komplett geliefert bekommen November 2008 ,
> tja und warum einfach aus Fan , mit dem kann ich alles machen .
> vielleicht kommt mal der Tag und das kann schon sehr  bald sein,
> das ich einen Rechner benötige  mit schnellem Speicher und 24 MB Ram  drin.
> (1366 Sockel kann das nur) ,  das kann leider ein AMD nicht .





amdintel schrieb:


> um den 26 November 2008 bekam ich meinen
> Neuen  PC I7 920 Sockel 1366  Nvidia 260 GTX,
> wenn ich heute... also März 2010 so kucke  hat es


 
ist das der den du angelblich mal so eben auf 6GHz übertaktet hast ...  kann ich mir gut vorstellen mit einem Komplett-pc




amdintel schrieb:


> ... und* 24 MB* Ram  drin.



was für eine gigantische Menge Speicher du da drin hast




amdintel schrieb:


> um den 26 November 2008 bekam ich meinen
> Neuen PC I7 920 Sockel 1366 Nvidia 260 GTX,
> wenn ich heute... also März 2010 so kucke hat es
> AMD immer noch nicht geschafft diese CPU einzuholen und zu übertrumpfen -< peinlich



stell dir vor - Ich hab seit Jahren einen Athlon 4850e (@2,0 GHz - passiv gekühlt) in meinem office Rechner - und intel hat es bis heute nicht geschafft PL mäßig da was besseres zu bringen in dem Segment was mich zum umstieg bewegen könnte

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> tja und warum einfach aus Fan , mit dem kann ich alles machen .
> vielleicht kommt mal der Tag und das kann schon sehr bald sein,
> das ich einen Rechner benötige mit schnellem Speicher und 24 MB Ram drin.
> (1366 Sockel kann das nur) , das kann leider ein AMD nicht .


 
Hmm, mit meinem Sparsystem kann ich auch alles machen und wozu man 24GB RAM braucht, entzieht sich mir einfach. 
Selbst 4GB sind bei mir nie ausgelastet.
Ich kann die Leute zwar verstehen, die sich 8GB RAM reinschrauben, aber jenseits davon hört es doch echt auf. 

Wie machst du das denn mit dem OS?
Hast du Sieben Ultimate, denn die Home Premium kann nur 16GB RAM adressieren. 



amdintel schrieb:


> Grips habe habe ich etwas mehr als du...


 
Normaler Weise bin ich unglaublich intelligent, ich bin so schlau, dass ich bei Günter Schlauchs Show nicht mitmachen darf, da die mich dort nicht haben wollen. 
Meine überragende Intelligenz wird nur noch durch mein unglaublich gutes Aussehen überstrahlt (wer ist Markus Schenkenberg?).  
Aber natürlich bist du deutlich klüger als alle anderen... 



amdintel schrieb:


> mit 12 Jahren habe ich mir meinen ersten PC selber zusammen gebaut ,


 
Mit 10 Jahren habe ich den Schachcomputer von meinem Bruder im höchsten Level besiegt.  



amdintel schrieb:


> heute habe ich dafür einfach keine Zeit mehr und diesen Komplett PC den du zu verfluchst steht keinem anderem nach , natürlich kucke ich mir vorher die Hw únd da Bios MB genau an , nur das selber schrauben lohnt kaum noch, ich habe einfach keine Zeit und Lust dafür .


 
Das Rumschrauben ist doch eher als Freizeitbeschäftigung anzusehen, als Umsetzung des Spieltriebs, den ja nicht nur Jungen sondern auch Männer haben.
Allerdings spiele ich auch gerne mal mit Nippeln. 



amdintel schrieb:


> habe keine Probleme mit den PCs hier die laufen gut und mehr als schnell genug, das einzgste was ich ab und zu mache mir das Bios selber OC freischalte , das ich ein paar mehr Einstellung habe wie die dumme Masse, aba was interessiert mich die Masse = 0, ich mache etwa mehr als die dumme masse mit den PCs .


 
Ich hab meinen PC auch schon mal übertaktet, sehe aber nicht wirklich einen Sinn darin und daher lasse ich es, da der auch mit Standardtakt mehr als genug Leistung hat.



XE85 schrieb:


> stell dir vor - Ich hab seit Jahren einen Athlon 4850e (@2,0 GHz - passiv gekühlt) in meinem office Rechner - und intel hat es bis heute nicht geschafft PL mäßig da was besseres zu bringen in dem Segment was mich zum umstieg bewegen könnte


 
Ich habe noch keinen Intel Rechner gesehen, der es mit meinem Athlon 605e in Sachen Leistung und Effizenz aufnehmen kann. 
Die Clarkdales könnten das am Ehesten, aber die sind völlig überteuert.
Intel sollte da mal dringend was am Preis machen, sonst werden die wie Blei in den Läden liegen bleiben.


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es ist nicht alles so sinnlos manch einer kann das ein oder andere gut
> gebrauchen


das war folgendermaßen gemeint: in ösiland gilt maximal 120 kmh. wozu brauch man dort nen auto, das 300 sachen schafft? sinnfrei. oder wenn man nur in der stadt unterwegs is. da macht nen kleines auto mit wenig verbrauch und platzbedarf mehr sinn. du scheinst nach eigenen angaben nen mittelklassewagen zu benötigen, willst aber unbedingt sinnloserweise die dickste möhre fahren, nur weils ja ach so toll is.

das sollte also keineswegs heisen, das man sich son ding nich holen soll, wenn mans auch nutzen kann und es dann auch wirklich nutzt.


----------



## rabit (20. März 2010)

amdintel
Du schreibst nur unglaubliches rein mit 12 habe ich die v2 Rakete gebaut und die Proffesoren bei der Nasa unterrichtet.... sag mal merkst Du es überhaupt noch ?
Sei doch einfach mal nett auch wenn andere eine andere Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Axi (20. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Grips habe habe ich  etwas mehr als du ,
> mit   12 Jahren habe ich  mir meinen ersten  PC  selber  zusammen gebaut , heute habe ich dafür einfach keine Zeit mehr  und diesen Komplett PC den du zu verfluchst steht keinem anderem nach , natürlich kucke ich mir vorher die Hw únd da Bios MB genau an , nur das selber schrauben lohnt  kaum noch, ich habe einfach keine Zeit und Lust dafür . habe keine Probleme mit den PCs hier die laufen  gut und mehr als schnell genug, das einzgste was ich ab und zu mache mir das Bios selber OC freischalte , das ich ein paar mehr Einstellung habe wie die dumme Masse, aba was interessiert mich die Masse = 0, ich mache etwa mehr als die dumme masse mit den PCs .



Das ich nicht lache. Mit den meisten Aussagen von dir beweist du eigentlich das du genauso viel Ahnung von PC's hast wie mein Hamster 
Und nur weil Papi die Teile anschleift und Sohnemann diese dann unter Aufsicht zamstecken kann, heist das nicht dass man sich auch mit dem PC auskennt.
Ich hab nicht gesagt das ein Komplett PC in irgendeiner Weise in irgendetwas nachsteht. Sie sind nur überteuert. Les doch mal das was die Leute schreiben. Das lernt man übrigens in der Schule.

BTW: ich glaube nicht das es hier in DIESEN Forum etwas besonderes ist sein BIOS freizuschalten (oh. Meins war ja schon freigeschaltet bzw bietet mir zu 100% all das was ich brauch bzw auch nicht unbedingt brauch zum einstellen)


----------



## rabit (20. März 2010)

Axi das darf dein Hamster nicht lesen sonst spricht er mit dir nicht mehr.


----------



## F-4 (20. März 2010)

um mal wieder etwas mehr auf pro und conta AMD/Intel zu kommen und die wenigstens etwas bischen naeher zum thema zu tippen 

naja mein alter Athlon lief 8 jahre lang mit einem 350 watt Netzteil , mit der 7600 3 HDD und 2 LW , das hat dann am ende auch ziemlich nachgelassen (4,70v auf der 5v Schiene ist schon ein Wunder das die Kiste noch stabil lief  ) . 
Worauf ich hinaus will ist das man beim Netzteil mehr geld liegen lassen kann als bei einer CPU !
und wer da mist kauft und (Effizienz 80 > haben garnicht mal sooo viele Netzteile nur weil 800Watt draufsteht !  )
spart kann sich das mit dem Strom sparen bei der CPU schonmal schenken ... dazu wo wird am komplett rechner am ehersten gespart ? ich vermute mal an Netzteil Gefolgt von Ram etc. 
nebenbei hat es auch gruende wieso Toshiba um mal einen namen zu nennen zeine Platten gerade zu verscherbelt im vergleich zu Samsung ... also ich hab mit Billigeren vermeindlichen schnaeppchen bei Platten nie gute erfahrungen gemacht , dagegen laeuft meine erste HDD eine Quantum Fireball 540 mb heute noch 1A im Amiga 

mfg F-4


----------



## Axi (20. März 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Axi das darf dein Hamster nicht lesen sonst spricht er mit dir nicht mehr.



Jap. Dabei wollte der mir die nächsten Wochen einen völlig lauffähigen Quanten-PC geben. Der brauch auch nur 5Watt 

@F-4:
Ja. Ist immer lustig an was die Menschen sparen obwohl sie für andere Sachen im Vergleich zu viel ausgeben. Irgendwo muss ja auch das Geld her kommen  Und dann wird sich gewundert wenn der 5000Euro-Rechner nicht mal ein kleines *PIEP* zam bringt


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

Amd vs. Intel das Alte Leid 
.........Ramstein..............
Deine CPU brennt , ein Flammenmeer


----------



## ole88 (21. März 2010)

also dieser thread an sich ist recht lustig zu lesen, ich mag intel nicht allein scohn wegen der geschäftspolitik dann die preise sind unverschähmt, is wie ien 0,3ml kaffe für 1,80 wo ich woanderst nen 1l kaffe für 2euro bekom^^

naja amd forever


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

ich habe keine  Probleme mit Intel 
 eher mit AMD die  auf  anfragen  mit  spam antworten, wegen dieser Frechheit  kommt mir mir  auch  kein AMD mehr ins Haus , #
behaltet  einfach eure  scheiss AMD Cups die eh viel zu langsam   sind und viel  zu viel  strom  verbrauchten 
für die sehr lächerliche Leistung  ab  in die Tone damit.
Intel bekommt von mir Platz 1. 
in Sachen Entwicklung und fortschrittlich !!!!die haben Wirklichkeit etwas mehr gelistet als AMD


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

will dann auch mal etwas für Intel sagen  also im Laptop Bereich hat AMD hofft tolle Ansätzte, leider war noch keine Laptopplattform der Hammer. Und im dem Bereich ist ein Intel Centrino Laptop nicht wesentlich teuerer als ein AMD modell, doch Intel hat hier (natürlich meine Meinung) die besseren Artikel. (wenn man zwar die mobilen GPU's betrachtet ist AMD/ATI ja marktführer, wir sind aber hier im CPU Bereich.)


PS: hier wäre es aber bestimmt nicht so lüstig wenn amdintel nicht posten würde


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

naja AMD packt es  irgendwie nicht  mehr ,sage nur Strom  sparende CPus I3 und I 5 für Notebooks , 
da liefert AMD nur Müll und 08/15 schrott,
ich bin zwar kein Intel Fan aber im großen und ganzen  bessre Erfahrungen als mit AMD.
und AMD den ein oder andern der dann zu Intel wechselt , hat doch AMD selber schult , gell
tcha und  wird man eines tage Inel User weil Intel hat einfach die fortschrittliche   Technologie  als AMD , soo iss dat nun ma .


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> naja AMD packt es  irgendwie nicht  mehr ,sage nur Strom  sparende CPus I3 und I 5 für Notebooks ,
> da liefert AMD nur Müll und 08/15 schrott,
> ich bin zwar kein Intel Fan aber im großen und ganzen  bessre Erfahrungen als mit AMD



Jetzt mal langsam; ersten wenn du kein Intel-Fanboy bist, dann weiss ich nicht wie man einen Intel-Fanboy definiert, denn du Argumentierst mit teils erfunden Argumenten für Intel, das geet schon fast eine Stufe höher als nur Fan zu sein!!

Zum anderen, ja Intel hat die besseren mobilen CPU mit einem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss was ok ist. ABER AMD liefert KEINEN MÜLL sonder zuverlässig, Stabil laufende mobile Prozessoren, nur dass sie hier nicht wirklich gegen die Konuzren ankommen heisst nicht dass Ihre Produkte schrott sind.

Ehe du nur irgend ein sauber funktionierendes Produkt als SCHROTT bezeichnest, bau doch selber mal eine CPU und zeig dass du es besser kannst (du hast ja SCHON MIT 12 JAHREN einen PC gebaut!!)


----------



## STSLeon (21. März 2010)

Im Notebookbereich kommt man leider nicht an Intel vorbei, aber da ist AMD selber schuld. Da fehlt es einfach an stromsparenden Prozessoren. Die Plattform mit den Chipsätzen ist zwar vorhanden, aber es fehlen leider die passenden Notebookprozessoren. Dabei wäre hier mehr Wettkampf wünschenswert


----------



## Dashquide (21. März 2010)

-=Intel=- Fantasie Leistung in vollendung

-=AMD=- Der 30 cm ***** auf deinem mainboard : D

aber amd hat den weit aus besseren chipsatz den 780er weit aus besser als der intel g35

am besten ein 780+ati graka.. bestes ergbnis

YouTube - AMD 780G vs Intel G35

mfg 
 D


----------



## XE85 (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> behaltet einfach eure scheiss AMD Cups die eh viel zu langsam sind und viel zu viel strom verbrauchten
> für die sehr lächerliche Leistung ab in die Tone damit.
> Intel bekommt von mir Platz 1.





amdintel schrieb:


> da liefert AMD nur Müll und 08/15 schrott,



und dann:



amdintel schrieb:


> ... ich bin zwar kein Intel Fan ...



nöö ... überhaupt nicht ... du widersprichst dir selbst in ein und demselben Post


zu den Mobile CPUs ... da hat AMD kaum was brauchbaren im Angebot ... hab mit auch vor kurzem ein Notebook gekauft - man kommt um intel fast nicht herum

Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das die Konkurrenzplattform zum Atom Leistungsmäßig ganz schön rockt

mfg


----------



## Freeak (21. März 2010)

@amdIntel

Die Argumente sind anden Haaren herbeigezogen, und einfach nur "Pro Intel", und das nervt einfach nur.
Zudem wiedersprichst du dir wie mein Vorredner XE85 schon gesagt hat in ein und demselben Posting.

Übertakte mal deinen ach so tollen I7 920 auf 3,8GHz und klemm vorher mal nen Strommeßgerät dazwischen, um die immense Leistungsaufnahme abzulesen die der I7 bei dem Takt von 3,8 Verbrät zu beobachten.
Und dann sag MIR INS GESICHT das Intel Stromsparender ist. Denn das ist dann nur noch leeres Gewäsch sowie schall und Rauch.....

Und das AMD nur "Schrott" Herstellt das kaufe ich dir nicht ab, oder wie erklärst du dir das mein XP 3000+ auch noch nach fast 10 Jahren noch immer Tadellos läuft? Genauso wie mein Sockel 939 4800+, und mein AM2 6400+?

Komm mal mit HANDFESTEN Beweisen GEGEN AMD, _DANN, aber auch ERST DANN _können wir uns weiter Unterhalten. Denn deine meisten Argumente sind einfach nur viel heiße Luft und absolut erstunken und erlogen, und zum Teil selbst Erfunden.

Und stell dir mal eine Welt OHNE AMD vor sowie die Preise für CPU´s, mal sehen wie es dir Schmecken würde für ne Low-End CPU schon mal nen 1000er auf den Tisch zu Packen......


----------



## F-4 (21. März 2010)

naja so krass wird es wohl nicht ausfallen , aber ohne AMD waere der fortschritt bestimmt um welten verlangsamt !
dann waere die einzig treibende kraft der kosnolen markt ! also wenn ein PC die konsolen spiele nicht mehr packt bringt man mal wieder was neues oder um einen neuen Preis zu rechtfertigen ...
wobei ich nicht sagen will das der CPU preis auch etwas nach oben gehen wuerde ! aber das schlimmste wird dann wohl eher die entwicklung sein ...

ansonsten kann ich aber auch sagen das meine Athlon XP CPU s noch alle gehen , aber DDR ram geht fuer meinen geschmack etwas zuoft in die binsen !
wenn dann muesste ich in meinem fall eher sagen Kingston macht nur schrott *duck*
also zu PS2 ram zeiten gabs das praktisch kaum das ram defekt war , bei DDR kommt das schon oefters vor und jedenfalls bei mir wird das nicht ans limit getrieben was mich noch mehr verwundert *narf*
aber ich schweife ab hehe

mfg F-4

PS: ka was ihr als vergleiche hernimmt , aber wenn man an die meldung mit denn nicht AMD optimierten benchmark tools denkt ..., alo ich gebe darauf jetzt noch weniger als vorher schon .
es ist doch komisch das der unterschied bei denn meisten spielen selbst zum Core i7 verschwindend gering ist , jedenfalls nicht 40 % schneller wie manche benchmark sugerieren wollen .
bei denn meisten spielen sind es 15 oder 20 FPS bei etlichen hundert FPS , also ziemlich Bannane , vielleicht weil die game entwickler meist ihre eigenen DEV tools haben / schreiben und HW naher und Offener Programmieren ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> dann waere die einzig treibende kraft der kosnolen markt !


 
Wo ist denn die Konsole die treibende Kraft für technische Entwicklung? 
In der Xbox 360 steckt ein PowerPC Prozessor von IBM. Sowas war in den alten Apple Rechnern drinne, bevor sie zu Intel gewechselt sind. Also uralter Krempel.
der Grafikchip basiert auf die erste Generation von DX9 Karten (deshalb haben die Games auch alle nur DX9, weil sie von der Konsole portiert werden), also auch schon 6 Jahre alt.
Eine neue Generation Konsolen ist nicht mal angekündigt, weil den Entwicklern die derzeitige Technik für die Spiele völlig reicht und deshalb stagniert auch der PC Markt. Wozu sich neue Hardware kaufen, wenn kein Spiel das braucht?



F-4 schrieb:


> PS: ka was ihr als vergleiche hernimmt , aber wenn man an die meldung mit denn nicht AMD optimierten benchmark tools denkt ..., alo ich gebe darauf jetzt noch weniger als vorher schon .
> es ist doch komisch das der unterschied bei denn meisten spielen selbst zum Core i7 verschwindend gering ist , jedenfalls nicht 40 % schneller wie manche benchmark sugerieren wollen .
> bei denn meisten spielen sind es 15 oder 20 FPS bei etlichen hundert FPS , also ziemlich Bannane , vielleicht weil die game entwickler meist ihre eigenen DEV tools haben / schreiben und HW naher und Offener Programmieren ...


 
die meisten Games werden auf Grundlage der Xbox entwickelt und die hat einen 3 Kerner drinne. Deshalb laufen die Games auch kaum schneller, wenn man von einem 3 Kerner auf einen 4 Kerner wechselt.
Daher reicht ein Phenom X3 völlig für alle Games, in Verbindung mit einer schnellen Grafikkarte hat man das optimale Gaming System. Mehr braucht man in den nächsten Jahren nicht.


----------



## F-4 (21. März 2010)

@quantenslipstream: na na ! nicht aus dem zuammenhang reissen , ich sagte ja wenn es mal kein AMD mehr gibt ist die konsole die einzig treibende Kraft ... und so waere es dann wohl auch !
und auch so einfach kann man es sich mit dem PPC auch nicht machen , denn so schlecht waren die G5 im Mac ja auch nicht !
ich behaupte mal das die Phenom der ersten Gen , da schlechter dagestanden haben als die IBM 970 im mac ...
und in einer Konsole sind die bestimmt mehr als ausreichend , da es Risc CPUS sind kann man aus denn gerade im gaming bereich ne menge holen wenn man die ausnuzt 
aber im grunde hast du ja recht , wobei mir eine gewisse stagnation auch recht kommt , wenn man alle 2 Jahre nen neuen Rechner braucht um am Ball zu sein das ist auch nicht sooo wirklich toll 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: na na ! nicht aus dem zuammenhang reissen , ich sagte ja wenn es mal kein AMD mehr gibt ist die konsole die einzig treibende Kraft ...


 
Dann wären wir aber echt arm dran, wenn man den Konsolen die technische Entwicklung überlässt. 

Wäre ja so, als wenn man es Apple überlässt ein günstiges Handy zu entwickeln. 



F-4 schrieb:


> und auch so einfach kann man es sich mit dem PPC auch nicht machen , denn so schlecht waren die G5 im Mac ja auch nicht !


 
Damals nicht, heute sind sie zu langsam.
Hast du mal versucht Mac Leopard auf einem G4 PowerPC zu installieren und laufen zu lassen? 



F-4 schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal das die Phenom der ersten Gen , da schlechter dagestanden haben als die IBM 970 im mac ...


 
Das glaube ich nun nicht.



F-4 schrieb:


> und in einer Konsole sind die bestimmt mehr als ausreichend , da es Risc CPUS sind kann man aus denn gerade im gaming bereich ne menge holen wenn man die ausnuzt


 
Für die Konsole reicht die Technik ja auch, die derzeit verbaut ist. Das sieht man ja daran, dass keine neuen Konsolen angekündigt sind. Demzufolge scheinen alle damit zufrieden zu sein, wie es jetzt ist. Nur guckt der PC User in die Röhre.
Es kommt neue Hardware auf den Markt in Form von DX11 Karten und 6 Kerner und niemand braucht sie.



F-4 schrieb:


> aber im grunde hast du ja recht , wobei mir eine gewisse stagnation auch recht kommt , wenn man alle 2 Jahre nen neuen Rechner braucht um am Ball zu sein das ist auch nicht sooo wirklich toll


 
Früher, als noch für PC entwickelt wurde, war das so. Da kam Doom 3 raus und die Hardware um es auf Maximum spielen zu können, gab es noch nicht mal. 
Da wurde ständig ein neue DX Version nachgeworfen und was ist heute?
Da gibts zum neuen OS eine neue DX Version, echt arm.
Und dass DX10 tot ist, kann man schon daran sehen, dass die neueren Games jetzt nur noch DX11 oder DX9 sind und DX11 wird mal wieder zur Performanceverbeserung eingesetzt. 
Ich will aber keine Performanceverbesserung, denn Frames habe ich genug, ich will fette Optik, aber die gibts nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

also die PowerPC architektur ist ja gar nicht so übel, und sicher nicht veraltet, IBM entwickelt die ja noch weiter. Denke Apple hat eher auf Intel gewechselt weil Intel dafür bezahlt hat  spaas bei Seite. Windows ist einfach Markführend und schwer verzichtbar, zumal zu dem Zeitpunkt als Apple noch an PPC festgehalten hat. Mit dem Wechsel von PPC auf x86 konnte man eben auch einem Apple ein Windows nebenbei installieren, womit Apple zumal im Professionellen bereich eine menge Kunden bekommen hat, ok heute ist Apple angesagter und wer sich einen Apple kauft, will auch OSX benutzten, denke aber ohne den iPhone Hype, wäre Apple nicht da wo sie jetzt sind.

War selbst iMac G4 PPC User


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Apple musste wechseln, weil IBM nicht mehr weiterentwicklen wollte. Sie sind an komplexeren Systemen interessiert und nicht daran, für eine kleine Firma wie Apple noch ein paar Leute zu beschäftigen, die für sie ein paar Prozessoren entwickeln.
Apple ist sicher de4swegen zu Intel gegangen, weil sie Steve Jobs ein gutes Angebot gemacht haben und da Jobs schwerer Kapitalist ist, war seine Entscheidung reicht leicht.


----------



## ole88 (21. März 2010)

quanti ich liebe deine kommentare, ein günstiges handy und apple? eher regnets schweine^^

haja amd wird es imemr geben auch wenn intel mehr umsetzt, die meisten lassen sich leider fertig pc´s von blödmarkt und konsorten vorsetzen und was is drin? intel. nur intel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Da ist auch das meiste Geld zu holen. 
Elektronikketten und Großhändler wie Dell bestimmen, was die meisten für Rechner und die haben eben in der Regel Intel verbaut.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

Wann wird dieser Thread hier endlich dicht gemacht? Das ist ein FAN-BOY-KRIEG!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wann wird dieser Thread hier endlich dicht gemacht? Das ist ein FAN-BOY-KRIEG!!!



Durch solche Beiträge entschärft man keine aggressiven Diskussionen in einem Thread, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur mal so als Tipp.

Davon abgesehen bitte ich die anderen Beteiligten sich wieder zu beruhigen. Kommentare wie (sinngemäß) "AMD ist schlecht" und "Intel ist blöd" helfen niemanden und bringen eine Diskussion auch nicht voran. 

Technische Verweise und Argumentationen wären schon mal ein Anfang für eine weitere Diskussion. Wer diese nicht bringen kann oder will,  sollte sich in seinem eigenen Interesse aus dem Thread fern halten. Erspart euch/uns Nerven und Zeit.

Ab sofort wieder auf das Thema fokussieren und nicht auf den Flame anderer Leute.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wann wird dieser Thread hier endlich dicht gemacht? Das ist ein FAN-BOY-KRIEG!!!



Falsch, hier gibt es nur einen Fan-Boy und der ist für Intel, die anderen haben alle ziemlich sachlich diskutiert, und ebenfalls füR beide Marken argumentiert und bis auf den einen Fan-boy, wir wissen alle wen ich meine, hat keiner eine Marke als Schrott bezeichnet 

Hier sind schon eine brauchbare Infos und links zu interessanten Artikeln, Ok viel Arbeit diese jetzt noch rauszufiltern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man mal von den nicht ausbleibenden Fanboys absieht, die vom Threadtitel angezogen werden, wird hier sehr sachlich und konstruktiv diskutiert.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man mal von den nicht ausbleibenden Fanboys absieht, die vom Threadtitel angezogen werden, wird hier sehr sachlich und konstruktiv diskutiert.



Finde es auch bemerkenswert,dass man hier schön sachlich diskutieren kann!

Back to topic:

Also für mich persönlich ist AMD attraktiver , da sie für den kleinen Geldbeutel viel CPU bringen, ganz zu schweigen von dem 6Kerner Phenom
Hätte ich genug Geld würde ich allerdings zu Intel greifen , da Leistung zählt....
Außerdem finde ich das Intel die geilsten Mainboards hat
Verrücktes Argument , aber es stimmt doch, AMD hat (fast) nur langweiler Boards.Mir kommt es viel auf die Optik an, daher habe ich ein XFX Board für AM2+ dies ist allerdings eines der einzigsten die mir zusagen , vllt noch das Crosshair II/III Formula aber ansonsten.....
Schade das evga keine AMD Boards macht,ist mir ein Rätsel wieso nicht

Finde es übrigens Klasse von AMD das man die Sockel sehr lange benutzen kann.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Im Notebookbereich kommt man leider nicht an Intel vorbei, aber da ist AMD selber schuld. Da fehlt es einfach an stromsparenden Prozessoren. Die Plattform mit den Chipsätzen ist zwar vorhanden, aber es fehlen leider die passenden Notebookprozessoren. Dabei wäre hier mehr Wettkampf wünschenswert


wo mit man ja die Frage gleich im einem Satz beantworten kann was besser ist:
Notebooks und Netooks liegen derzeit sehr im Trend ,
zu nennen  währe da u.a  
Intel Atom und andere Neue moderne Intel CPUs für Notebook u.a noch I3, I5 und I7 
wo bleibt da AMD ?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. März 2010)

Gott, war der Thread bis hier her köstlich zu lesen....

Hier war wirklich alles vertreten, von kompletten Bullshit (den jmd. der das ausblendet durch Zitate wieder lesen muss/musste) über sachliche Kommentare. Auch die Verfahren gegen Intel wurden nicht ausgelassen. Interessant sogar, dass auch auf das Thema (IPC,  Alter der Architekturen) zurückgekommen wurde.

Spannender als die kompletten Unterschiede in der Architektur (Pipelines, anders strukturierter Cache, Befehlssätze, 48bit [für Ram] vs. 42bit anstelle der vollen 64bit-Version, etc.) wodurch sich die IPC unterscheidet ist doch: Da die Zeiten laaange vorbei sind, als man AMDs für Intel-Sockel kaufen konnte, was bietet mir die Plattform?

Schön, dass AMDIntel (ja, der Name stimmt: Intel verbauen, gegen AMD wettern *g*) nen fetten i7 hat, dem keiner seine Leistung absprechen will. Was aber mache ich, wenn ich z.B. Intel-VT nutzen möchte, aber dummerweise den falschen Prozessor dafür hab, nur weil ich nen Q8xxx statt Q9x5x gekauft hab (bespielshalber)?
Was passiert, wenn ich ne USB3.0-Steckkarte in ein Board mit dem gewissen Sockel, wo die SB ne  4x PCIe1.1 Anbindund rausknallt, einstecken möchte? Ja, blöd gelaufen.

=> Die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Architekturen sind für mich nicht unbedingt eine Kaufentscheidung. Ja, der i5 ist ggf. besser (Ansichtssache), der i7 860 klar. Nur: Ggf. will ich SATA III/USB3.0 per Steckkarte kaufen anstelle eines komplett neuen Systems. Was werd ich mir da kaufen, weil besseres Paket?

e:/ Ich weiß, ich ärger gleich wieder wen, aber das Zitat muss sein:



amdintel schrieb:


> wo mit man ja die Frage gleich im einem Satz  beantworten kann was besser ist:
> Notebooks und Netooks liegen derzeit sehr im Trend ,
> zu nennen  währe da u.a  Intel Atom und andere Neue moderne Intel CPUs  für Notebook u.a noch I3, I5 und I7



Ja, toller Trend: In-Order, knapp 20Jahre altes Design, ohne Hilfe (Nvidia) nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance für Flash (bitte nicht über den nutzen von Flash diskutieren, es wird häufig genutzt und man muss damit leben). .... AMD wäre hier zumindest mehr als nur überlegen, aber eine verbesserte Yukon-Variante inklusive brauchbarer Laufzwit findet man leider nirgends. 
=> Hier hat man leider nur eine Wahl aufgrund der beschränkten Möglichkeiten von AMD, und genau das ist schlecht.

Gut, die leistungsfähigen mobilen Sklaven sind gut, aber ich würde mich schon über einen breiten Einsatz der neusten Produkte des Underdogs freuen, vor allem mal durchdachte, gibt ja mehr, als angeboten wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Hätte ich genug Geld würde ich allerdings zu Intel greifen , da Leistung zählt....


 
Ich könnte mir das schon leisten, sehe aber nicht ein für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung gleich so viel mehr Knete raushauen zu müssen. Lieber etwas sparen und sich eben eher eine neue CPU/Grafikkarte gönnen.



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich das Intel die geilsten Mainboards hat


 
Muss mal leider so akzeptieren. AMD Boards sehen immer recht durchwachsen aus. 
Das CIIIF ist schon cool. Werkelt in meinem Gaming Rechner. 
Auch das neue 890GX Brett von mir sieht recht schick aus, aber die Optik der Intel Boards hat schon was, keine Frage.
Aber Optik ist eben nicht alles, ein Ferrari sieht zwar gut aus, aber kann auch nur auf der Straße fahren. 



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Schade das evga keine AMD Boards macht,ist mir ein Rätsel wieso nicht


 
Tja, keine Ahnung, ist wohl Firmenpolitik.
Zotac baut ja auch keine ATI Karten.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung, ist wohl Firmenpolitik.
> Zotac baut ja auch keine ATI Karten.



Vielleicht wirds ja noch was
XFX war auch bis 2009 Nvidia Boardpartner only....
Und dann bei der 4XXX Serie kamen sie rüber


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> @amdIntel
> 
> Die Argumente sind anden Haaren herbeigezogen, und einfach nur "Pro Intel", und das nervt einfach nur.
> Zudem wiedersprichst du dir wie mein Vorredner XE85 schon gesagt hat in ein und demselben Posting.


sind überhautp nicht an den Haare herbei gezgen,
z.b. :
wenn ich heute und jetzt ein Neues Notebook brauche
kaufe ich mir bestimmt deswegen keins mit AMD CPU
weil die AMD CPUs  total veraltet sind  
und es keine für Netbook gibt von  AMD .
Intel ist mittlerweile beim Atom Core CPU angelangt für 
Netbooks.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Hast du dir mal angeguckt, wie unglaubllich langsam so ein Atom Prozessor ist und was nützt seine Sparsamkeit, wenn das Mainboard, auf dem er drauf sitzt, so viel Strom wegzieht. 

Ein Nettop System ist gerade mal 6 Watt sparsamer als mein AMD System, aber es Welten zwischen den beiden, wenns um die Geschwindigkeit geht.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

heutige moderne Notebooks/Netbooks haben z.t 
Akku Laufzeiten von 6 bis 12 Stunden 
mit Neuen  und modernen  Intel CPUs, 
du bist scheinbar nicht mehr so ganz auf dem laufenden?
was Stand der Dinge 2010  ist !
auch der Turbo  Boost Mod beim I5 und I7 ist recht nützlich ,
ich mag nun mal Technik und da bietet   Intel einfach mehr wo von AMD immer noch träumt  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Nettop mit meinem Rechner verglichen und der hat kein Akku.
Ich habe ein Mac Book Air, das ebenfalls sehr lange ohne Netzteil auskommen kann, aber deutlich schneller ist als ein Netbook.
Und das bei vergleichsweise "alter" Intel Hardware.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> heutige moderne [...]Netbooks haben z.t
> Akku Laufzeiten von 6 bis 12 Stunden
> mit Neuen  und modernen  Intel CPUs,
> [...]
> ich mag nun mal Technik und da bittet  Intel einfach mehr wo von AMD immer noch träumt  .



Geniale Steilvorlage. Ich kommentiere nicht, sonder frag gleich: Was ist an einem geshrinkten In-Order-Prozessor denn so hochmodern?

e:/ @ quantenslipstream
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnOCUkbix0*kleiner Scherz am Rande. Is mir nur dazu auf die schnelle eingefallen...


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Nettop mit meinem Rechner verglichen und der hat kein Akku.
> Ich habe ein Mac Book Air, das ebenfalls sehr lange ohne Netzteil auskommen kann, aber deutlich schneller ist als ein Netbook.
> Und das bei vergleichsweise "alter" Intel Hardware.



dann kuck  auch mal wie lange dein Appel Bock braucht bis der Akku komplett voll geladen ist ,
Dein Appel Bock hat ja auch ein 8 Zellen Akku drin 
die Netbooks habe nur ein 6 Zellen Akku drin,
dein s.g. Vergleich hingt also wenn du Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichst, wenn ich mein Netbook mit einem s.g. Power Akku ausstatte komme ich auf eine Akku Laufzeit von ca. 12-14 Stunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Dann guck dir mal ein Netbookbildschirm an und verlgeich die mal mit normalen Notebookbildschirmen.
Die sind alle kleine und schwach, kein Wunder, dass der Akku da lange durchhalten kann, denn der Hauptstromfresser an einem Notebook ist ja weder die CPU, noch der Chipsatz, sondern der Bildschirm.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

boh waa?
ein Netbook ist ja auch als Spiel Konsole gedacht 
die  Fantasie hier wo gegen Intel gemost   wird


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

zum Laptop: obwohl ich der Meinung bin dass Intel die besseren angebote in dieser hinsicht hat, will ich aber als AMD-Fan ebenfalls ein AMD Netbook und hier wurde ich fündig: Asus Eee PC 1201T, ja für den Preis würde ich ebenfalls etwas bei Intel finden was wahrscheinlich besser ist, hier werde ich aber zum Fanboy 

Zu den Thema Board's: die Intel Board's mit P55 Chipsatz finde ich meist toll, liegt aber daran dass die SB und NB in einem Chip haben, mag es halt wenns Compact ist.
Im allgemeinen bin ich aber eher ein Fan von microATX board, nicht zu klein nicht zu gross, bietet alles was man braucht (manche sogar Crossfire  ) und sind schön Compact. ATX Boards haben hofft ne menge für mich Unnützes Zeug wie 2x Lan, 50x Sata 30x USB.. (übertrieben ironische Beispiele, befor noch eine gewisse Person das ernst meint.)


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

boh  Ein Gerät zur Auswahl
die Tastatur ist Schrott zu glatt man rutscht schnell ab,
die Intel Kisten also I3/I5 haben u.a. noch einen kleinen 
Vorteil , Grafik Chip ist ja in der CPU verbaut ?
wenn die CPU gesteckt ist und nicht fest eingelötet ist,
kann man  da u.u. besser mit schneller Grafik  aufrüsten ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> boh waa?
> ein Netbook ist ja auch als Spiel Konsole gedacht
> die Fantasie hier wo gegen Intel gemost wird


 
Na ja, um ein HD Video auf einen angeschlossenen Bildschrim zu zaubern, sind sie halt zu langsam, also was soll ich mit den Dingern?



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ATX Boards haben hofft ne menge für mich Unnützes Zeug wie 2x Lan, 50x Sata 30x USB.. (übertrieben ironische Beispiele, befor noch eine gewisse Person das ernst meint.)


 
Ich finde ATX Boards besser, sie bieten einfach mehr an Anschlüssen und das ist schon wichtig.
µATX lohnt sich eigentlich nur für HTPC.



amdintel schrieb:


> boh Ein Gerät zur Auswahl
> die Tastatur ist Schrott zu glatt man rutscht schnell ab,


 
Hmm, wieviele Intel Notebooks gibts, die inzwischen Klavierlackoptik haben? 
Da sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck drauf, jeden Kratzer, jede matte Stelle...


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Dafür sind mATX Boards oft günstiger....deswegen öfters auch in Fertig PC's zu finden... Natürlich ist man bei einem "normalen" Gehäuse auch mit einem ATX besser beraten, dennoch hat auch matx seine Berechtigung.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

komisch  dass das bei meinem Netbook problemlos funktioniert Darstellung auf Ext. Monitor


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

@amdintel: mit einem ATOM ist es nicht möglich (ausser auf der Ion Plattform, wo die nötige arbeit nicht von Intel sondern nvidia stammt) HD inhalte in 1080p wiederzugeben, weil sie einfach zu Schwach sind!!

Ein kollege Hat einen eeePC mit einem Atom N270 (ist ja so?), und der ist nach einer guten Stunde youtube leer! Ja auch eine Atom kann Strom saugen wenn er an seine Grenzen ausgelastet wird. Und LEIDER ist so ne nebensächlichkeit wie Flash schon eine Herausforderung füR die Atom-CPU...

Ja der i3 hat ne intergrierte Grafikeinheit, was klasse ist, allerdings ist die bei weitem nicht so performant (ok Stromsparender JA) wie eine ATI-Mobile..


edit: das mit microATX ist ja auch was ich bevorzuge, kann aber nicht behaupten dass sie besser sind, JA Full-ATX bietet mehr möglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Die Atome klappen schon zusammen, wenn man HD Krempel bei Youtube anschauen will.
Oder knicken ein, wenn mal drei statt eine Flash Anwendung läuft.
Und wenn sie gefordert werden, dann saufen sie halt, ist bei allen CPUs so.


----------



## Freeak (21. März 2010)

@amdIntel

Wie schön das du NICHT auf den Punkt mit den Erhöhten Stromkosten des I7 beim Übertakten Ansprichst, das fühle ich mich gleich darin bestätigt das du ein Fanboy bist. Alles was in irgendeiner Weise GEGEN Intel Spricht wird vor dir versucht kleinzureden und kleinzudreschen, aber wenn du was gegen AMD sagen kannst, da biste Dicke da. Aber sowas kann NIE zu ner sachlichen Diskussion führen, das endet immer wie es enden muss, in nem Fanboykrieg erster güte.

Es ist zwar Fakt das Intel gute CPU´s macht, aber deren Firmenpolitik ist mehr als nur Fragwürdig, und die Werbung um das Image "Aufzupolieren" ist einfach nur nervig und Bewirkt bei mir das genaue gegenteil.
Und von den Total überzogegen Preisen müssen wir glaube gar nicht erst anfangen, das düfte sogut wie Jedem HINREICHEND bekannt sein das Intel Happige Preise hat, selbst für CPU´s die mittlerweile selbst von nem Athlon II Plattgemacht werden.

Und du Redest immer nur noch von Note sowie Netbooks. Na und hat AMD da eben nix Pasendes ind em Sektor zu bieten ist doch egal, ein Notebook ist in meinen Augen auch nur für nen paar Monate gut, in 2 Monaten ist das ding veraltet, in nem Halben Jahr fehlt dem Teil komplett die Puste (auf Spiele bezogen). Transportable PC´s altern einfach zu Schnell, weswegen sich der Happige Preis von weit über 1500 für was Ordentliches einfach nicht Rentiert.

Immerhin sollte wir und auf den DESKTOPBEREICH Konzentrieren, weil da ist ja unser Hauptaugenmerk drauf gerichtet sowie auch das Forum, oder Spieltst du etwa auf nen 10 Zoll Netbook ne Runde Bad Company 2 Online? Und das alles nur weil "Intel Overpower Atom" verbaut ist?

Nix für ungut, der Atom mag ne ganz nette Spielerei sein, und momentan isses auch so das die kleinen Teile recht beliebt sind, aber in meinen Augen ist ein richtig guter PC, egal ob AMD oder Intel, das womit man mehr machen kann als wie mit ner Stromspar CPU.

Und bevor du Wetterst ich wäre auch ein AMD-Fanboy (ich verbitte mir dieses Wort im zusammenhang mit mir) will ich dir sagen, hätte ich das Geld gehabt würde anstatt eines AMD Phenom II X4 965, ein Q9550 mit 2,833 GHz in meinem PC Stecken, der auf 3irgendwas GHz OC wäre.
Das hat aber wie immer eine Finanzielle Seite, da mit die Combi aus X48 Mainboard sowie Q 9550 zu teuer war bin ich bei AMD geblieben, so einfach ist das, es ist nun mal einfach so das man abwägen muss was man maximal ausgeben MÖCHTE und zwischen dem was man ausgeben KANN.

DAS ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

AMD hat im Moment einfach das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältniss, dafür hat Intel halt die Krone der Leistung auf.

Ist doch mit AMD und NVIDIA, wenn Fermi raus kommt wohl auch so... nur bei NVIDIA wird das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss noch schlechter im Vergleich zu AMD.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

richtig erkannt, es ist eben  alles billig.
die Preise der Intel CPUs sind absolut gerechtfertigt  ,
wie du richtig festgestellt hast schneller ,,,
sparsamer, 

ein Porsche kostet ja auch mehr als ein VW ,
Qualität und  Luxus  ist nun mal nicht billig zu bekommen


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> richtig erkannt, es ist eben  alles billig.
> die Preise der Intel CPU sind absolut gerechtfertigtr



Nein Gerechtfertigt sind die Preise nicht, da sie Unlauteren Wettbewerb betreiben, dass muss man noch mal sagen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> richtig erkannt, es ist eben alles billig.
> die Preise der Intel CPU sind absolut gerechtfertigt ,
> wie du richtig festgestellt hast schneller ,,,
> sparsamer


 
Dann erkär mir mal, wieso ein i7 870 doppelt so viel kostet wie ein i7 860? 
Deiner Theorie muss er dann ja doppelt so gut sein wie der 860 und vier Mal so gut wie der 750. 
Öhm... und ein i5 670 müsste dann doppelt so gut sein wie ein 750....


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Naja eigentlich sind alle CPU's von Intel bis auf die "kleinste" Edition uninteressant, da sich die Teile aber takten lassen wie Hulle, kann einem das auch egal sein, das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

moinmoin666 schrieb:


> Nein Gerechtfertigt sind die Preise nicht, da sie Unlauteren Wettbewerb betreiben, dass muss man noch mal sagen!


na und sollen die doch, hatte oder habe ich davon einen Nachteil ? 
nein hatte ich nicht nur das ich heute keinen AMD PC mehr besitze   hier  ist alles Intel  ,
ist auch nicht mein Problem wenn es AMD nicht auf die reihe bekam schnelle/Sparsame CPUs .. zu bieten,
kann mich nicht beklagen und habe auch nicht zu viel bezahlt , ansonsten gibt es ja noch Fielmann  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

moinmoin666 schrieb:


> Nein Gerechtfertigt sind die Preise nicht, da sie Unlauteren Wettbewerb betreiben, dass muss man noch mal sagen!


 
Weils immer noch genug Intel Jünger gibt, die jeden Preis bezahlen.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Naja ich hab selbst nen Core i7 920, kann mich über die Leistung nicht beschweren und erst nächstes Jahr gibt es die Nachzahlung der Stromrechnung ....Naja 18k ppd bei F@H bei 4GHz sind dafür schon beachtlich!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. März 2010)

> Naja eigentlich sind alle CPU's von Intel bis auf die "kleinste" Edition  uninteressant, da sich die Teile aber takten lassen wie Hulle, kann  einem das auch egal sein, das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


Du würdest dich wundern, wie viele Menschen einen Rechner so benutzen, wie er ist, ohne was von übertakten zu wissen oder es versuchen zu wollen.
"Hauptsache die Kiste läuft ."
Für mich zählt P/L im Verhältnis auf das Anwendungsgebiet und da seh' ich für die meisten Menschen grade wenig Chancen für Intel .
Fast niemand wollte in letzter Zeit (privat !) einen übertakteten Rechner von mir, auch wenn ich ihnen Stabilität garantiert habe und sie Geld gespart hätten.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Richtig, sagte ich ja auch schon 5 Posts vorher, AMD hat das bessere PReis/Leistungsverhältniss!
Dennoch haben die Intel Prozessoren ihren Reiz, und wenn ich überlege, dass ich knapp 200€ für meine gebrachte CPU ausgegeben hab und nochmal 30€ für den Kühler und ich das Teil 24/7 auf 4 GHz betreiben kann, dann kommt auch kein AMD Prozessor mit, da ich immerhin 8 Threads gleichzetig verarbeiten kann. Jetzt muss ich natürlich nur noch die richtige Software nutzen, damit ich die Mehrleistung auch nutzen kann.
Klar gibt es auch viele die den PC zum arbeiten und nicht als Hobby haben....aber ich hoffe hier sind ein par mehr Leute unterwegs die das anders sehen.


----------



## amdintel (21. März 2010)

ihr redet immer bei AMD von Preis und Leistung ..
tcha aber woo bleibt die Leistung da ?
wenn ich mir die Bench Test an kucke strapaziert es jedes mal meine Maus ich muss immer so weit runter scrollen


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Schau sie dir in Tabellen und Games an, da biste wesentlich besser dran, wenn es darum geht FPS/€!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Komisch, ich sehe AMD immer recht weit oben in den Game Tests.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ihr redet immer bei AMD von Preis und Leistung ..
> tcha aber woo bleibt die Leistung da ?
> wenn ich mir die Bench Test an kucke strapaziert es jedes mal meine Maus ich muss immer so weit runter scrollen



Sag mal merkst du überhaupt noch etwas??? hier bei diesem Thema ist kein einziger der deinen Post's zustimmt! KEINER! du redest Über gute Technik als wäre es der reinste Schrott, du redest von Benchmark Werten, welche keinen wirklichen Bezug auf die Alltagleistung haben. Wenn du von leistung Redest

Ein AMD PhenomII X4 965BE ist auf gleicher höhe wie der Intel i5 750 (nach nach einsatz ist der ein oder andere besser, nehmen sich aber nicht wirklich was), im gesamtpaket CPU+Board ist AMD aber ein gutes Stück billiger. der AMD verbraucht so geringfügig mehr, dass du deinen Intel etwa 10Jahre in gebrauch haben musst um die Mehrkosten über die Stromrehcnung wieder einzubringen!

So nun habe ich keine Marke oder Architektur schlecht gemacht, nur vorgeführt dass Intel halt teurer ist, wobei der i5 750 für Intel Verhältnisse ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungverhältniss hat.

Ne andere sachen die Ära der 6Kern CPU kommt nun, Intel 1Modell 1000euro! AMD zum Start wahrscheinlich 3-4 Modelle, bei denen das Teuerste auf 250euro geschätzt wird, somit müsste der Intel 300% mehr Leistung bieten um das gleiche Preis/Leistungsverhältniss zu bieten.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

Wie steht's denn?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, ich sehe AMD immer recht weit  oben in den Game Tests.



Das ist wirklich komisch... Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal CPU-Tests ansehen


----------



## XE85 (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> und es keine für Netbook gibt von AMD .



Bitte vor solchen komplett falschen asussagen einmal informieren - AMD hat sehrwohl eine Netbookplattform - die ist in etwa doppelt so schnell wie jene von intel bei gleichem Stromverbrauch - Test in einer der letzten PCGH Ausgaben



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn die CPU gesteckt ist und nicht fest eingelötet ist,
> kann man da u.u. besser mit schneller Grafik aufrüsten ??



wie soll man die Grafik aufrüsten wenn diese unterm Heatspreader des Prozessor sitzt?? - etwa mit dem Lötkolben eine neue drauflöten?? - mann kann immer nur Prozessor + Grafik gleichzeitig tauschen was selbiges sehr einschränkt

Davon abgesehn ist die Grafik nicht im Prozssor - sie sitzt direkt neben dem Prozssorkern unter dem Heatspreader 



amdintel schrieb:


> ein Porsche kostet ja auch mehr als ein VW ,
> Qualität und Luxus ist nun mal nicht billig zu bekommen



die Qualität aktueller VW Modelle ist für den Preis sehr sehr gut - also auch wenns ot ist - ein bisschen informieren bevor man sowas hinausposaunt

mfg


----------



## Cycle (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es liegt nicht nur alleine an der Architektur sondern auch
> was für  Materialien genommen werden.




Hallo,

ich habe keine Ahnung was in den letzten Seiten so rumgeblödelt wurde, aber den oben zitierten Ansatz fand ich ganz interessant.
Habe hier mal zwei Links die darauf schliessen lässt, dass irgendwann mal das Silizium mit der Leistung am Ende ist:

heise online - Exotisches Material könnte Silizium ablösen
IBM zeigt 100-GHz-Transistor aus Kohlenstoff - 07.02.2010 - ComputerBase


Und um mal zu Fragestellung zurückzukehren, möchte ich erwähnen, dass die früheren AMD-CPUs anders gerechnetz bzw. getaktet haben. Die damalige Athlon XP-Serie war mit ihrem Performance Rating (PR) (XP 2800+ usw.) vergleichbar mit Intel-CPUs mit 2.8GHz obwohl er eigentlich nur 2GHz oder so hat. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das genau zustande kam, aber so oder so ähnlich war das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

Dass die Grenze von Silizium irgendwann erreicht wird, steht ja außer Frage. Bei so geringen Abständen wie 16 oder bald 2nm kommen quantenphysikalische Vorgänge zum Tragen, die man nicht ignorieren kann.
Spätenstens dann müssen neue Materialien her.


----------



## F-4 (21. März 2010)

Cycle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe keine Ahnung was in den letzten Seiten so rumgeblödelt wurde, aber den oben zitierten Ansatz fand ich ganz interessant.
> Habe hier mal zwei Links die darauf schliessen lässt, dass irgendwann mal das Silizium mit der Leistung am Ende ist:
> ...



das krasseste war soweit ich weiss 3200+ bei 2100 mhz real takt !
also um 1100 MHZ weniger real takt als ein PIV ... , ich freu mich schon auf den tag wo AMD das wieder schafft und ich dann die gesichter der APPLE user sehen kann 
naja mal abwarten , aber das wird bestimmt intressant , ob apple da noch bei intel bleibt wenn AMD wieder 5 jahre (1999-2005 wenn man es genau nimmt) der absolute king im ring ist 

mfg F-4

zu denn Mobos will ich noch was sagen , also ich fand mein altes Soyo KT 400 DRAGON Ultra Platinum auch das geilste Sockel A Mobo, aber so wichtig ist mir der look nun auch wieder nicht 

was macht denn ein Intel Mobo soviel besser ? also mein MSI find ich trotzdem ganz chic und der Sockel fuer die neuen Boards ist um laengen besser als die alten Sockel A geschichten 

ansonsten wie ich schon sagte die game Benchmarks liegen komischerweise meist relativ nahe beisammen , da steht der 965 BE meist richtig gut da auch zum core I7 , soviel zu gefaketen Benchmarks 

dazu kann mir einmal jemand sagen wieso die AMD meist bei einem Overclock ihre Energie effizienz verbessern dagegen die Intel zum reinen Strom fresser Mutieren !?
laut einer Website die ich vor dem kauf meines 550BE gelsen hab wird bei 3.8 GHZ der 550Be beinahe so effektiv wie ein core 2 bei 3,8 ghz ... 
da wohl der AMD nur 9% mehr braucht der Core 2 aber 25 % ...

mfg F-4


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ihr redet immer bei AMD von Preis und Leistung ..
> tcha aber woo bleibt die Leistung da ?
> wenn ich mir die Bench Test an kucke strapaziert es jedes mal meine Maus ich muss immer so weit runter scrollen



Schon dumm, wenn der Bildschirm so klein ist oder  ?
Ernsthaft, die Benchmarks sind 'so ne Geschichte. Mal was von Worst-Case Szenario und Zielgruppe gehört ?

Wenn ich den kleinen hübschen bunten Balken voll glauben dürfte, wär' mein Rechner nur noch für bessere Officeaufgaben und Internet zu gebrauchen.
Ein Phenom I Dualcore aaah wie schlimm. Fakt ist, dass die meisten Spiele mit hohen Details und annehmbaren Frameraten von über 30 laufen (GTA 4 und ähnlich schlecht konvertierte Konsolenkonsorten mal außen vor).
Zudem sind die meisten Menschen keine Hardcore-Gamer sondern Leute, die gerne mal 'nen Film schauen, im Internet surfen und hier und da mal ein Spiel ausprobieren.
Und selbst für gehobene Ansprüche reicht ein flotter AMD Quadcore. Oder gehörst du zu den Leuten, die den ganzen Tag Photoshop, Super-PI oder 3DMark Spielen ?


----------



## F-4 (21. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> na und sollen die doch, hatte oder habe ich davon einen Nachteil ?
> nein hatte ich nicht nur das ich heute keinen AMD PC mehr besitze   hier  ist alles Intel  ,
> ist auch nicht mein Problem wenn es AMD nicht auf die reihe bekam schnelle/Sparsame CPUs .. zu bieten,
> kann mich nicht beklagen und habe auch nicht zu viel bezahlt , ansonsten gibt es ja noch Fielmann  .



also gerade der Satz "habe ich davon einen nachteil ..." das ist wirklich krass !
ich wuerde mal meinen das es bestimmt nicht von vorteil sein kann wenn ein hersteller denn anderen so abzockt , eben spaetestens wenn es ein Monopol gibt wirds richtig uebel !
davon ab , muss schon toll sein wenn man als "klein" Kunde die rabatte der "grossen" bezahlen muss , denn das glaube ich gleich das die ganzen rabatte von Inel fuer die grossen der kleine User zahlen muss der sich einmal einen CPU upgrade goehnnt oder sich seinen Rechner selbst baut .

wobei Upgrade lohnt bei Intel ja eh nicht da man eh meist nen neuen sockel braucht *duck* 

dazu wieder die frage was macht Intel mit dem ausschuss ? wie schon jemand sagte da geht bestimmt ne menge in die Tonne , denke mal das zahlen die kunden der super tollen leistungstarken CPUS eben mit 
wobei ich bei Gott nicht weiss was an einer Quad CPU mit deaktivierten kernen schlecht ist , man kann sagen was man will aber da ist das design mit dem gemeinsamen L3 cache garnichtmal so dumm *grins*
dazu kann ih nur nochmal sagen LEISTUNG ? wozu !?
ich koennte mit meinem 550BE einen 955Be bei mir freischalten , natuerlich mit der konsequnz das der deutlich mehr schluckt , nur was nuzt es mir ?
deswegen rennt mein l4d 2 nicht besser und ob ein archiv mal 25 sek laenger braucht who cares ?
sind ja nicht im Mittelalter wo es im SYSTEM noch kein multitasking gab hehe

mfg F-4

@fisch@namenssuche: da ist was dran , fuer HD movies reicht ein Athlon XP 3000+ wohl sogar gerade mal so noch aus und ein Athlon64 , also single Core wurde vor einem Jhr zum teil noch abverkauft und duerfte auch fuer vieles noch gut reichen ... 
jedenfalls haette mir mein 2000+ noch gereicht mit 2gb und 7600 graka ...

mfg F-4


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. März 2010)

So dann bring ich mich hier auch mal ein! Dieser Thread ist dermasen amüsant! Dank diesem bestimmten User hier!

BTT:
Ich hab immoment noch nen kleinen X2 4000+ Brisbane @ 2,625Ghz und ner Radeon HD3870!
Ich kann wenn ich will, auch wenn ich abstriche machen müsste bei den Details, noch 
jedes aktuelle Game zocken! Ich müsste für mehr Details nur meine Graka aufrüsten aber da meine Plattform schon recht alt ist lass ich das lieber und Spar mir das Geld fürn neues System! Ich denke es wird ein Phenom 2 955! 

Intel hatte ich lange Zeit vorher (P2, P3, Celeron)! Momentan hab ich nur nen Intel im Netbook da ich was kleines brauchte für Schule und Internat! 

Von Intel halte ich nicht viel da wie schon oft hier erwähnt viel zu Teuer für die paar Prozent mehr Leistung sind!


----------



## Axi (22. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ihr redet immer bei AMD von Preis und Leistung ..
> tcha aber woo bleibt die Leistung da ?
> wenn ich mir die Bench Test an kucke strapaziert es jedes mal meine Maus ich muss immer so weit runter scrollen



Frag ich mal direkt: welche Benches schaust du dir denn an? Also die wo ich mit anschau, da liegen die Intel-CPUs meist nur knapp vor Amd. Und das sin die Spitzenmodele. Danach schön gemischt. Ne gute Brille statt dein i7 System hätte sicher mehr geholfen 
Oder meinst du PCGHW fälscht die Benches?
Hab auch schon Benches für AMD optimierte Software gesehen (srry Link hab ich jetzt leider nicht parat, aber Google dürfte helfen bzw vllt hat jmd. einen Link zur Hand) Da haben die Spitzenmodelle von Intel recht alt ausgesehen.
Ein Porsche kann man halt nicht auf jeder Strecke fahren lassen 

Das der von dir gesagte mehraufpreis für die Intel CPUs zum Stromsparen gedacht ist wurde auch mehrmals wiederlegt.

Ich bin auch kein AMD-Fanboy. Sobalt Intel für die gleiche Leistung was AMD liefert weniger Geld verlangt, kann ich von einem Wechsel wieder zu Intel sprechen. 
Solange kaufe ich mir meine Rechner bei der Firma die mir mehr bietet für mein Geld. Und wenn IBM eine super Cpu mit einen Mega P/L rausbringt, Kauf ich mir die, wenn die anderen Teile im gesammten Packet auch günstig sind  jetzt nur als beispiel mal hergezogen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. März 2010)

Cycle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe keine Ahnung was in den letzten Seiten so rumgeblödelt wurde,  [...]



Du wirst lachen, aber die letzten Seiten waren eher die Seiten mit den  wenigsten dummen Kommentaren...



Cycle schrieb:


> Und um mal zu Fragestellung zurückzukehren, möchte ich erwähnen, dass  die früheren AMD-CPUs anders gerechnetz bzw. getaktet haben. Die  damalige Athlon XP-Serie war mit ihrem Performance Rating (PR) (XP 2800+  usw.) vergleichbar mit Intel-CPUs mit 2.8GHz[...]. Ich weiß nicht mehr  wie das genau zustande kam, aber so oder so ähnlich war das.


 
Da darf ich mich zitieren:



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> [...]die kompletten Unterschiede in der Architektur (Pipelines, anders strukturierter Cache, Befehlssätze, 48bit [für Ram] vs. 42bit anstelle der vollen 64bit-Version, etc.) wodurch sich die IPC unterscheidet[...]



Genau das ist es eben: Netburst war so ausgelegt, möglichst hohe Taktraten, bis zu 10 GHz zu erreichen. Da wurde die Pipeline, durch die die Berechnung geschickt wurde, extrem verlängert. Dadurch brauchte eine Berechnung viel mehr Takte, war also extrem ineffizient aufgebaut das Ganze. Zum kompensieren dieser Ineffizienz wurde dann halt extrem hochgetaktet.

=> Man machte den Prozessor absichtlich möglichst ineffizient um das mit dem Takt überzukompensieren. Die Athlon-Prozzis waren auf niedrige Taktraten bei höherer Effizienz ausgelegt und wer da gewonnen hat, wissen wir alle.

Interessant jedoch: Warum bringt Hyperthreading beim ATOM so unglaublich viel, beim i7 jedoch kaum etwas? Liegt am Design, denn In-Order is halt nicht flexibel wie moderne Out-of-Order (haha, modern, isn ganz alter Schuh eigentlich) und da kompensiert HT das sehr gut weg durchs parallele Auslasten. Macht nix, ein Thunderbird kann an Leistung dem Atom locker das Wasser reichen, nur die ganze restliche Peripherie ist beim Atom zeitgemäß und kompensiert so viele Systemflaschenhälse, dass man kaum mit dem älteren Sys mehr arbeiten kann/will, weil ALLES bremst ...

Nochwas schönes: Der Willamette, bzw. alle frühen P4 haben die lustige Eigenschaft [besonders die Celeron!!!] trotz 1+GHz langsamer als PIII mit max. 1 GHz zu sein (gut, gabs auch mit mehr, war dann noch schlimmer für den P4). Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des Designs.

@ AMDIntel

Was ist für den Kunden so vorteilhaft, wenn die Konkurrenz daran gehindet wird, ihre besseren Produkte zu verkaufen? Er muss mehr für viel weniger Leistung zahlen und wird in den besagten Metro-Märkten indoktriniert, dass schlechte Hardware - egal wie viel besser die Konkurrenz ist in dem Bereich abschneidet - IMMER besser sei, nur weil ein bestimmter Herstellername draufsteht oder ggf. nur deren Top-Produkt besser ist. 

Kleiner Tipp: Je nach Benchmark-Parkour (auf Quads ausgelegt, moderne Programme) kannst du die Tests extrem beeinflussen, wenn du spezielle Programme auswählst. Da is klar, dass ein Intel immer besser ist, auch wenn das in der Realität - weil so keine Anwendung - nie vorkommen wird.

Warum ist ein Q9550 teurer als ein besserer 955er, bzw. "damals" der 940 bei ziemlich ähnlicher Leistung billiger gewesen? Dazu eine an sich noch aufrüstbare Plattform etc. Tja, P/L-Verhältnis ist das wichtigste, außer du willst Leistung um jeden Preis. ...


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2010)

*@F-4*

Bitte in Zukunft Doppelposts vermeiden und den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button verwenden. Danke.


----------



## riedochs (22. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hier war wirklich alles vertreten, von kompletten Bullshit (den jmd. der das ausblendet durch Zitate wieder lesen muss/musste) über sachliche Kommentare.



Mir erschließt sich dieser Satz nicht ganz.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Frag ich mal direkt: welche Benches schaust du dir denn an? Also die wo ich mit anschau, da liegen die Intel-CPUs meist nur knapp vor Amd. Und das sin die Spitzenmodele. Danach schön gemischt. Ne gute Brille statt dein i7 System hätte sicher mehr geholfen
> Oder meinst du PCGHW fälscht die Benches?
> Ich bin auch kein AMD-Fanboy. Sobalt Intel für die gleiche Leistung was AMD liefert weniger Geld verlangt, kann ich von einem Wechsel wieder zu Intel sprechen.



überall ist Intel an der Sitze  seit dem Q6600 



> Solange kaufe ich mir meine Rechner bei der Firma die mir mehr bietet für mein Geld. Und wenn IBM eine super Cpu mit einen Mega P/L rausbringt, Kauf ich mir die, wenn die anderen Teile im gesammten Packet auch günstig sind  jetzt nur als beispiel mal hergezogen



ich finde Intel gar nicht so teuer es gibt günstige I5 und teurere I7 
es ist eben eine bessere Technik  und das kostet auch mehr,
Turbo Boost, ÜberhitzungsSchutz da takte die CPU sehr weiter runter 
ohne das du Datenverlust hast und kannst das  noch schnell Daten sichern falls das mal passiert der CPU Lüfter ausfällt, 
AMD schaltet einfach ab wenn du dem Moment grade was bearbeitet 
sind die Daten weg, u.a. die ganz alten AMDs Thunderbird wird dann immer durchgebrannt ,
da hatte damals so manch  einer für 2 AMD CPUs mehr bezahlt als für eine Intel 
 wie  schon gesagt recht sparsam/schnell .
so eine Technik kostet nun mal etwas mehr , das ist vollkommen korrekt,
man gut das Intel heute diese  CPUs mit dem  kaputten Cache nicht mehr als Celeron   verkauft


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2010)

Wo ich gerade den letzen Post lese muss ich an den ersten Post des TO zurückdenken 
Wie auch immer, alles wichtige wurde halt gesagt.
Nach meinen eigenen Benches mit Nehalem und P II.
Ist der I5 750 im mom wirklich die beste CPU zum gamen, in GTA IV und Prototype was sehr CPU lastige games sind ist der i5 doch etwas schneller.
Ansonsten kann ich viele Ergebnisse aus benches nicht ganz bestätigen, der Turbo Modus funktioniert in der Praxis nur recht sporadisch, der wirkliche aktuelle Vorteil bei den Intel CPU´s liegt bei SMT.
Ansonsten ist auch die Mehrleistung bei gleichen Takt i.d.R nur 10 % höher.
EIn wirklich neue Architektur ist der Nehalem ja nun auch wieder nicht, die wesentlichen Verändergen sind das wegfallen des FSB der durch den QPI ersetzt wurde und der Speichercontroller in die CPU gewandert ist, alles das was AMD schon Jahre zuvor getan hat.
Abschließend würde ich zum gamen einen i5 750 empfehlen, allerdings ist der Unterschied zum Phenom II wirklich nur minimal, aus p/l Sicht wäre meine Empfehlung der P II 955.
Dieser ist wirklich nur minimal langsamer und nur in wenigen games wie Prototype oder Drakensang ist überhaupt ein Unterschied vorhanden.


Nochmal zu amdintel
DU redest über 10 Jahre alte CPU´s ,außerdem hat Intel einen Überhitzungschutz auch erst wenig früher eingeführt. Zumal der Athlon da ganz schön am aufwischen mit den Intel CPU´s war.
Heute laufen beide absoöut stabil und haben auch alle nötigen schutzmechanismen.
Bessere Technik stimmt auch nicht.
Vom K5-K8 hatte AMD grob gesagt meist die schnellere CPU bei gleichen Takt.
Mit ein paar Ausnahmen zwischen durch.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

ich rege mich nicht auf  wo zu auch bin bestens ausgestattet natürlich Intel ,
weil AMD z.z. nix hat was mich  sonderlich interessiert.
PS irgend ein Fan eines Hersteller zu sein ist eh ein Fehler und s.g. Parolen schreiben ,
ich kaufe mir das halt was gute Leitung bringt und dabei Sparsam bleibt hat AMD 
z.z. nichts  gescheites daher alles  Intel hier.. z.z. ist eben Intel angesagt


----------



## Axi (23. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich rege mich nicht auf  wo zu auch bin bestens ausgestattet natürlich Intel ,
> weil AMD z.z. nix hat was mich  sonderlich interessiert.
> PS irgend ein Fan eines Hersteller zu sein ist eh ein Fehler und s.g. Parolen schreiben ,
> ich kaufe mir das halt was gute Leitung bringt und dabei Sparsam bleibt hat AMD
> z.z. nichts  gescheites daher alles  Intel hier.. z.z. ist eben Intel angesagt




Ok mit dem ersten wiederspreche ich dir nicht. Mit Intel ist man AUCH gut bestens Ausgestattet. Nur weil etwas als bester ist, heißt es auch nicht das es am besten geraten ist damit auch ausgestattet zu sein.
Wenn ich ein 1Literwagen hätte und diesen für ne halbe Mille verkaufen würde, würdest du diesen natürlich auch kaufen, weil der ist ja der beste. Egal welche Preis. DU brauchst aufs Erbrechen dieses Auto da es das beste ist. Das ein 2 Liter wagen nur zehntausend kostet ist dann egal  Ist ja nicht das beste 
Mit AMD ist man aber genauso gut beraten. Liegt einfach am P/L-Verhältniss.  Magst du aber glaub ich nicht hören stimmts? 
Stimmt. Ein Fan von einem Hersteller zu sein ist ein Fehler!!! Warum tust dus dann wirklich so extrem? 
AMD hat C'n'Q. Einige Posts vorher haben wir versucht dir das zu Erklären das da einfach eine Bessere Technologie bei AMD ist, die wo Intel eben noch nicht so einsetzt. Bester Beweis ist einfach deine dömeliche Ampel zum selber anklicken  Macht AMD gaaanz von Automatisch 
Also wenn ich zu den privaten Leuten Fachleuten geh hier in der Umgebung, die Bieten überwiegend einen erst AMD an. Hab dann auch gefragt warum, mit der Begründung, dass sie mich nicht die Rabatte die sie bekommen auf die CPU's von Intel die sie kaufen, nicht ich tragen muss.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

ihr redet bei AMD immer so gern von 
  P/L-Verhältniss    Preis Leistungs Verhältnis .
ok einen Preis hat diese CPU zwar nicht verdient 
 einen Preis zahlt aber jeder  nur..... wo ist die Leistung geblieben  ?
und sehen wir das doch mal realistisch 2009/2010 
viel an Neuen CPUs hat AMD in letzter zeit nicht raus gebracht,
eher so wenig  und uninteressiertes das es kaum der rede heute wert ist 
es ist auch kaum was angekündigt für 2010 .


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich dieser Satz nicht ganz.



Damit wollte ich ausdrücken, dass in diesem Thread gute Posts und wirklich dämliche Posts (welche halt einfach nur Bullshit enthalten) zu finden sind. Die "eher schlechten/erheiternden" Posts stammen dabei von der Person, dessen Posts  du (warst doch du, oder?) ausblendest. Klar, wenn die Posts dann zitiert werden, musst du sie ebenso mitlesen, was dazu führt, dass das ausblenden nix bringt...



amdintel schrieb:


> ihr redet bei AMD immer so gern von
> P/L-Verhältniss    Preis Leistungs Verhältnis .
> ok einen Preis hat diese CPU zwar nicht verdient
> einen Preis zahlt aber jeder  nur..... wo ist die Leistung geblieben  ?



Du blickst es nicht, oder? Wenn Prozessor A 86 fps in nem Spiel bringt, Prozessor I jedoch absolut phantastische, übergalaktische 89 fps, würdest du dann dem Prozessor A jedwede Leistung absprechen?
Ach stimmt, musst du natürlich. Sonst hätte sich der Mehrpreis ja nicht gelohnt, bzw. fällt deine Behauptung noch offensichtlicher in sich zusammen.
Dein Zeug ist aber spaßig zu lesen, muss ich dir lassen...

Noch am Rande: P/L ist übrigens €/L, das P/L-V gibt dir an, wieviel Leistung pro € du bekommst, bzw. welcher Prozessor mehr Leistung für den einen € liefert.. Komisch nur, dass du für die gleiche Leistung bei Intel mehr bezahlst, auch wenn dieser im Gesamten nur wenig schneller ist.



amdintel schrieb:


> und sehen wir das doch mal realistisch 2009/2010
> viel an Neuen CPUs hat AMD in letzter zeit nicht raus gebracht,
> eher so wenig  und uninteressiertes das es kaum der rede heute wert ist
> es ist auch kaum was angekündigt für 2010 .



Naja, stimmt, hast Recht. Sechs Kerne interessieren keinen, auch wenn diese deutlich günstiger als ein anderer 1000€ Sechskerner ist... Die K10.5 in den Notebooks, ach ausblenden ...


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du blickst es nicht, oder? Wenn Prozessor A 86 fps in nem Spiel bringt, Prozessor I jedoch absolut phantastische, übergalaktische 89 fps, würdest du dann dem Prozessor A jedwede Leistung absprechen?
> Ach stimmt, musst du natürlich. Sonst hätte sich der Mehrpreis ja nicht gelohnt, bzw. fällt deine Behauptung noch offensichtlicher in sich zusammen.
> Dein Zeug ist aber spaßig zu lesen, muss ich dir lassen...
> 
> .


 du redest  von dem einzigen Top Modell was AMD derzeit hat richtig ? was aber heute schon  jeder bessere Neue  kleinerer  Intel  Prozessor  toppt.
diese Entwicklung ist einfach bedauerlich , 
was schätzte wohl warum  Intel derzeit so viel an Neuen CPUs auf dem Markt wirft ? 
nur AMD schön  reden hilft an dieser Stelle leider überhaupt nicht,
was AMD vielleicht eher nötig braucht ist  Geld und sehr fähige Entwickler du als kleiner 
Kunden kannst die Entwicklung nicht beeinflussen, 
es ist der Massen Markt und der bringt den Umsatz und den Gewinn,
ich schätzte ma durch den guten Umsatz ATI Karten hat AMD  noch was wo mit 
sie trumpfen können .


----------



## F-4 (23. März 2010)

hmm ja Massenmarkt und Intel ist massentauglich , wenn man die bestechungs Aktionen mal wegnimmt, das grosse ketten Intel Exclusiv verkaufen ... !?
Die Preise gerade von dem Top modell sind fuer mich nicht mal im ansatz Massentauglich ! 
das sieht man auch das verstaerkt wieder Phenoms in denn PC der Discounter stecken ... das gabs vor 2 -3 Jahren pratisch garnicht mehr !
aber die Intel schleudern waren demm durchschnitz Geiz ist geil kunden wohl langsam zu teuer *achselzuck*
Dazu was soll denn immer an neuen CPU s rauskommen ? ich finde das AMD Programm das man zz kaufen kann hat alles was 90% der durchschnitts kunden brauchen ohne die gleiche CPU Kategorie 10 mal anzubieten das keiner mehr weiss was er nun kaufen soll ...
ich fuer meinen teil wuerde auch meinen das ich mit meinem 550BE die zeit zum bulldozer 2011 ueberbruecken kann , ich wette da kommt bis dahin nichts was der X2 nicht packen wuerde und wenn ich eben auf 3.8 GHZ clocken muss !
nebenbei kannst du das AMD doch aus deinem Nick streichen , das ist doch wie wir alle mitbekommen haben nur Pseudo technisch drin .
Du ziehst ueber nahezu jede CPU her die AMD je gebaut hat dazu ueber die erfolgreichsten CPU reihen die es je gab und der Athlon und Athlon XP sind fuer mich das beste ihrer Zeit !
2000-2004 hat man von denn Intel Fanboys nicht wirklich was zu hoehren bekommen , wieso auch ? aber was die Intel fanboys zz fuer hetzteraden loslassen ist echt der Hammer .
klar einen Phenom 1 haette ich mir nie gekauft dazu lief der AthlonXp einfach noch zu gut , aber denn phenom 2 kann man wirklich empfehlen ohne wenn und aber !

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> einen Preis zahlt aber jeder nur..... wo ist die Leistung geblieben ?
> und sehen wir das doch mal realistisch 2009/2010
> viel an Neuen CPUs hat AMD in letzter zeit nicht raus gebracht,
> eher so wenig und uninteressiertes das es kaum der rede heute wert ist
> es ist auch kaum was angekündigt für 2010 .


 
Schau dir doch mal die CPUs an, die von AMD 2009 rausgebracht wurden.
Der Phenom 2 kam, der Athlon 2 kam. Sie bieten für Gamer und Office Kunden alle möglichen Kombinationen an und das zu sehr fairen Preisen.
Dieses Jahr kommen noch die 6 Kerner dazu, die sogar auf die mehrere Jahre alte Plattform AM2+ passt.
Das ist nicht nur sehr Kundenfreundlich sondern sorgt auch dafür, dass auch User, die sich nicht ständig neue PCs leisten können, mit ihrem System noch in den Genuss kommen, für relativ wenig Geld eine neue CPU kaufen zu können.




amdintel schrieb:


> du redest von dem einzigen Top Modell was AMD derzeit hat richtig ? was aber heute schon jeder bessere Neue kleinerer Intel Prozessor toppt.
> diese Entwicklung ist einfach bedauerlich


 
Welche kleinere Intel CPU kann denn AMD Topmodell schlagen?
Die einzigen, die das können, sind die Intel Quads, aber auch nur in Benchmarks, nicht in tatächlichen Anwendungen.
Die Dual Cores mit SMT sind hoffnungslos unterlegen und verlieren gegen deutlich günstigere Athlon Modelle.
Diese Entwicklung ist eher zu bedauern und wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf Intel. 



amdintel schrieb:


> was schätzte wohl warum Intel derzeit so viel an Neuen CPUs auf dem Markt wirft ?
> nur AMD schön reden hilft an dieser Stelle leider überhaupt nicht,
> was AMD vielleicht eher nötig braucht ist Geld und sehr fähige Entwickler du als kleiner
> Kunden kannst die Entwicklung nicht beeinflussen


 
Intel wirft CPUs auf den Markt, die der Markt vor 6 Monaten hätte gebrauchen können, jetzt ist es zu spät und selbst Sockel 775 Besitzer interessieren sich nicht für die Clarkdales, denn diese liefern kaum bis gar nicht mehr Leistung als die alten Core 2 Modelle.
Daher werden die eher auf Athlon 2 oder Phenom 2 umsteigen oder warten sogar auf die AMD 6 Kerner, denn die sind, im Gegensatz zu Intel, auch für der breiten Masse bezahlbar.



amdintel schrieb:


> es ist der Massen Markt und der bringt den Umsatz und den Gewinn,
> ich schätzte ma durch den guten Umsatz ATI Karten hat AMD noch was wo mit
> sie trumpfen können .


 
Der Massenmarkt ist leider nicht der Markt, den du so gerne siehst.
Denn nur ein winziger Teil kauft tatsächlich Einzelteile und nimmt die teuren Intel Modelle.
Die große Menge kauft in Elektronikmärkten und lässt sich überteuerte Intel Prozessoren in Verbindung mit langsamen Grafikprozessoren andrehen.
Oder kauft bei Aldi ein, weil sie von der "überragende" Office Leistung des Core i3 gelesen haben und mit dessen Grafikkarte GT330, die "hervorragende" Grafikleistung in Games bringt, ein tolles System glauben zu bestizen, hinlaufen und einkaufen.
Dass man dieses "überragende" Office System auch mit einem günstigeren und schnelleren Athlon 2 realisieren könnte, wissen sie nicht, denn Intel lässt es nicht zu, dass seine Kunden auch AMD anbieten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die CPUs an, die von AMD 2009 rausgebracht wurden.
> Der Phenom 2 kam, der Athlon 2 kam. Sie bieten für Gamer und Office Kunden alle möglichen Kombinationen an und das zu sehr fairen Preisen.
> Dieses Jahr kommen noch die 6 Kerner dazu, die sogar auf die mehrere Jahre alte Plattform AM2+ passt.
> Das ist nicht nur sehr Kundenfreundlich sondern sorgt auch dafür, dass auch User, die sich nicht ständig neue PCs leisten können, mit ihrem System noch in den Genuss kommen, für relativ wenig Geld eine neue CPU kaufen zu können.
> ...




Jaja schon komisch das es auf einmal jetzt wo Intel´s kleine Rabatt Aktioen aufgetaucht sind auf einmal sowas 
Lenovo® ThinkPad® with VISION Pro Technology from AMD

Nach der Geldstrafe der EU war wohl kein Geschäftsessen mit Lenovo bei Burger King mehr drinne.
Naja Aldi hat auch gleichzeitig einen Medion PC mit P II + AMD 5670 rausgebracht, der eine bessere uber Office Leistung erzielt ^^.

Naja der einzige Vorteile den Intel im mom hat ist SMT; was dank freundlicher UNterstüzung von MS auch immer besser genutzt wird, ansonsten ist ein Nehalem vllt. 5 % schneller als ein C2 bei gleichen Takt und 10 % schneller als ein P II +-10 %.
Mehr ist da nicht. Aber dennoch eine sehr nützliche Technologie die zugegebenermassen in Anwendungen wirklich einen netten Vorteil bringt.
Aber natürlich bei der Metro Gruppe gibt es nur den core i3-core - i7 und natürlich meine absoulute Lieblings CPU den Intel Atom .
Es gibt ja auch sonst keine anderen CPU´s auf den Markt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Jaja schon komisch das es auf einmal jetzt wo Intel´s kleine Rabatt Aktioen aufgetaucht sind auf einmal sowas
> Lenovo® ThinkPad® with VISION Pro Technology from AMD


 
Ein Bekannter hat sich letztens ein AMD Notebook gekauft und ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass meine Intel Notebooks schneller oder besser sind. Sie waren nur teurer. 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Naja der einzige Vorteile den Intel im mom hat ist SMT; was dank freundlicher UNterstüzung von MS auch immer besser genutzt wird, ansonsten ist ein Nehalem vllt. 5 % schneller als ein C2 bei gleichen Takt und 10 % schneller als ein P II +-10 %.
> Mehr ist da nicht.


 
Na ja, Intel bezahlt die Entwickler ja auch, damit sie das so programmieren. 

Hast du die Benchmarks vom Gulftown gelesen?
Darin ist er überragend. 

Aber in Game Benchmarks kackt er voll ab und verliert mal gegen die hausinterne Konkurrenz oder gegen AMD und ein Spiel geht erst gar nicht, weil der 6 Kerner einfach zu viele Threads hat, damit kommt das Spiel nicht klar und schmiert ab.
Zum totlachen. 
Eine reine Bencher CPU hat Intel da rausgebracht, sonst zu nichts zu gebrauchen außer noch zum Geld vernichten.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich bei der Metro Gruppe gibt es nur den core i3-core i7 und natürlich meine absoulute Lieblings CPU den Intel Atom .
> Es gibt ja auch sonst keine anderen CPU´s auf den Markt.


 
Tja, und leider lassen sich die Leute immer noch von dieser schwachsinnigen MM Werbung blenden.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Wozu brauch man auch im normalen Gebrauch 12 Threads? 6 sind vollkommen ausreichend. Einer hier im Forum, ich glaube es war Rollora, will unbedingt nen 980X kaufen, nur weil der vielleicht ein bisschen schneller sein wird als der Phenom. Ich werde Intel 100% keine 1000 € hinten rein schieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

Dsa Problem ist ja, dass der 980 XE nur in synthetischen Benchmarks schneller ist, sonst nicht.


----------



## Axi (23. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dsa Problem ist ja, dass der 980 XE nur in synthetischen Benchmarks schneller ist, sonst nicht.



Und genau da lassen sich einfach viele Blenden.
Ein trainierter Läufer ist auch nicht umbedingt schneller beim schwimmen wie jeder andere. Er ist einfach auf das Laufen trainiert und nicht mehr.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Inzwischen scheint AMD ja echt was im Notebookmarkt am Start zu haben. Als ich mir vor 5 Jahren mein Notebook gekauft habe führte kein Weg an den Centrinos vorbei. Im übrigen langt der 2Ghz Singlecore (Dothan Pentium-M) heute noch für viele Officeanwendungen.


----------



## F-4 (23. März 2010)

@riedochs: wenn man die kombi nimmt , CPU GPU Chipset , denke ich liegen die AMD Notebooks wirklich nicht mehr so schlecht , wer natuerlich auf CPU only steht kommt um intel nicht rum ...
fuer mich hat ein Lappi aber nichts was mich reizen wuerde , sie altern technisch gesehen einfach zu schnell dann doch lieber einen Desktop und einen anderen Portable Multimedia Player , mir reicht da ja der GP2x aus


----------



## XE85 (23. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> überall ist Intel an der Sitze seit dem Q6600



man man man ... deine Posts strotzen nur so von un- und halbwissen ... schau einfach mal Trucrypt an - das lässt ein PII 955 einen 1000€ i7EE stehn - "überall" wiederlegt



amdintel schrieb:


> ich finde Intel gar nicht so teuer es gibt günstige I5 und teurere I7
> es ist eben eine bessere Technik und das kostet auch mehr



wo gibts den günstige i5?? - der günstigste i5 kostet mal schlappe 160€ - der einzige mit einem guten PL Verhältnis ist der 750 - und der ist von günstig weit entfernd - und wer die anderen i5 - schließlich alles Dual Cores - einem günstigeren und oft schenllern Athlon X4 vorzieht ist selbst schuld



amdintel schrieb:


> Turbo Boost, ÜberhitzungsSchutz da takte die CPU sehr weiter runter
> ohne das du Datenverlust hast und kannst das noch schnell Daten sichern falls das mal passiert der CPU Lüfter ausfällt,
> AMD schaltet einfach ab wenn du dem Moment grade was bearbeitet
> sind die Daten weg



auch bei jedem aktuellen AMD Prozssor hast du bei Ausfall des CPU Lüfters genug Zeit die Daten zu speichern 



amdintel schrieb:


> die ganz alten AMDs Thunderbird wird dann immer durchgebrannt ,



und?? - das war damals Stand der TEchnik und bei intel nicht anders




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dsa Problem ist ja, dass der 980 XE nur in synthetischen Benchmarks schneller ist, sonst nicht.





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wozu brauch man auch im normalen Gebrauch 12 Threads? 6 sind vollkommen ausreichend. Einer hier im Forum, ich glaube es war Rollora, will unbedingt nen 980X kaufen, nur weil der vielleicht ein bisschen schneller sein wird als der Phenom. Ich werde Intel 100% keine 1000 € hinten rein schieben.



die Computerwelt besteht nicht nur aus Spielen und syntetischen Benchmarks ... es gibt sehr wohl Anwendungen wo man nicht genug Kerne haben kann

mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2010)

Da stimme ich XE 85 zu, der 980x ist im mom die schnellste CPU und auch beim entpacken von Datein rendering usw. Gerade im Workstation Bereich eine durchaus sinnvolle CPU.

@Quanto
Ja das kenn ich nachdem man so viel kritik über die Turions hört bin ich doch wenn man sie mal live erlebt von der Performance positiv überrascht, die meisten Schüler die ich kenne sind leider genauso arm wie ich und können sich leider keinen Core i5 Sticker auf dem Notebook leisten 
Dieser Glitzereffekt ist aber auch schon verdammt geil 
Ebenso über die Hitze entwicklung . Mein Atom grillt gerne mal meine Jeans , genau deswegen ist die CPU auch einfach zu teuer, die Folgekosten sind verdammt böse ugly:
Allerdings musste ich doch feststellen,das die IGP 3150 für den Train Simulator ausreicht, was mir vollkommen ausreicht .
Kein anderes Spiel schafft es so wenig zu tun und dabei so viel Zeit totzuschlagen,damit werde ich in Zukunft meine Zugfahren überbrrücken ^^


----------



## Schrotti (23. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wo gibts den*n* günstige i5?? - der günstigste i5 kostet mal schlappe 160€ - der einzige mit einem guten PL Verhältnis ist der 750 - und der ist von günstig weit entfern*t* - und wer die anderen i5 - schließlich alles Dual Cores - einem günstigeren und oft schnelleren Athlon X4 vorzieht ist selbst schuld
> 
> mfg



Ich sehe hier nur, das ein i3 540 fast das Niveau eines Phenom II X4 925 erreicht.

Der Athlon II X4 620 liegt zurück.

Preislich liegt der i3 530 genau zwischen den beiden AMD CPUs.

Test: Intel Pentium G6950 und Core i3-530 (Seite 30) - 04.03.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## XE85 (23. März 2010)

in einem Test von CB - naja - da äußere ich mich jetzt nicht dazu

mfg


----------



## Axi (23. März 2010)

Solche Seiten wie CB haben wir einige Seiten vorher schon angesprochen. 
Ich würde auch wenn ich eine Firma mag und toll find besser hinstellen wie die andere Firma.
Dennoch trau ich da PCGHW um einiges mehr. "KLICK"
So und wenn man jetzt schaut, dann sind die Intel-CPU's zwar vorne, was wir hier auch gar nicht abstreiten wollen, weil das einfach fakt ist das Intel die "besseren" CPU's hat oder sagen wir lieber die besseren Top-Modelle. Jedoch nicht im Kosten/Nutzenfaktor.
Hier schneidet Intel einfach je weiter wir nach oben gehen immer schlechter ab.

Ich wage mich auch zu behaupten das solche Seiten wie CP und TH IMMER von Intelfanboys hergenommen wird, wenn es darum geht das AMD angeblich "Schrott" sei.
AMD ist mir persönlich sympatischer. Aber das wäre jetzt wieder objektiv und nicht sachlich also führe ich das jetzt nicht weiter 
Was man aber sagen darf, ist das vermutlich der Sockel 1156 bald auch wieder sterben wird. Es wird noch nicht mal eine unterstützung von 6Kernern gebracht. Zumindestens wurde noch nichts bestätigt. Deswegen frage ich mich warum nicht? Der Sockel ist doch jetzt echt nicht alt. 
Das gefällt mir hier besser bei AMD und diese sind hier auch echt sozial mit dem das man sogar noch auf dem alten AM2-Sockel 6 Kernern nutzen darf.
Hier spart man sich einfach Geld die man dann in weit aus kürzerer Zeit wiederverwenden kann um schnellere und bessere Hardware zu kaufen.
Wenn Leute einen Geldscheißer daheim haben, dann sage ich ja auch nichts dagegen. Darf ja gerne jeder sein Geld da investieren wo er auch möchte. Andere tun es halt in schnelle Autos um etwas zu komenzieren. Andere brauchen große Autos weil sie es Geschäftlich brauchen.
Vielleicht ist es auch ein Art Statussymbol. Aber ich verbiete mir solche Aussagen wie "AMD macht nur Schrott", "Wie kann man Geld dafür verlangen" oder solche Dinge. Diese Aussagen, so finde ich, zeigen einfach nur eine Unreife in dieser Person und das man einfach nicht den Verstand hat um eine Sachliche Diskusion zu führen. Die meisten schaffen das aber zum Glück.


----------



## F-4 (23. März 2010)

hmm bei dem CB Vergleich steht aber immerhin bei spielen in niedriger aufloesung ein 965BE an 3ter !!! stelle , wie kann das sein ? 
denke mal kaum das in hoher aufloesung die CPU so einknickt , da wuerde man eher meinen das die gfx leistung nachlaesst darum macht man doch eigentlich CPU benches an spielen in niedriger aufloesung und wenigen effekten weil die GFX karten leistung sonst einen zu grossen einfluss hat ... ?
naja mein 550 BE schneidet bei dem CB test aber recht miserabel ab , das ist irgendwie komisch , oder liegts daran das die spiele 2010 anfangen endlich die X4 auszunutzen , dann ist ein dual wohl wirklich bald Tot 

mfg F-4


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

> Ich sehe hier nur, das ein i3 540 fast das Niveau eines Phenom II X4 925 erreicht.
> 
> Der Athlon II X4 620 liegt zurück.
> 
> ...



gacker ... habe als Test Rechner I5 650 
TPD ca. 23 Watt , Windows 
wenn ich dann die AMD Bench Tests sehe wird und den massigen 
Stromverbrauch AMD wird mir richtig windelig


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die Computerwelt besteht nicht nur aus Spielen und syntetischen Benchmarks ... es gibt sehr wohl Anwendungen wo man nicht genug Kerne haben kann


 
Für Workstations mag das zutreffen, aber ein Privatmann kauft sich die CPU nur, weil er entweder damit angeben oder Benchmarkpunkte sammeln will, aus keinem anderen Grund und wir sind hier in einem Forum, das in der Regel von Privatleuten besucht wird.



XE85 schrieb:


> in einem Test von CB - naja - da äußere ich mich jetzt nicht dazu


 
Die Benchmarks sind auch sehr geil gemacht, da steht ja fast nichts, nichtssagender gehts ja gar nicht. 



amdintel schrieb:


> gacker ... habe als Test Rechner I5 650
> TPD ca. 23 Watt , Windows
> wenn ich dann die AMD Bench Tests sehe wird und den massigen
> Stromverbrauch AMD wird mir richtig windelig


 
Wo hat denn ein i5 650 eine TDP von 23 Watt? 

Wenn ich angucke, wo der Stromverbrauch des 980 ist, dann wird mir auch nicht warm ums Herz (oder doch? ).
Leistung kostet Energie, keine Frage, aber man muss es eben nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> gacker ... habe als Test Rechner I5 650
> *TPD ca. 23 Watt* , Windows
> wenn ich dann die AMD Bench Tests sehe wird und den massigen
> Stromverbrauch AMD wird mir richtig windelig



Beweise für Behauptungen haben einer Diskussion noch nie geschadet. Lügengeschichten schaden aber sehr wohl. 

Du hast doch sicherlich die richtige Messtechnik zu Hause, um diese 23W (meinst du wirklich thermische Verlustwärme oder doch eher Stromverbrauch?) uns in einem alles erklärenden Foto zu beweisen.

*Wenn nicht*, würde ich dich bitten in Zukunft diese Art Behauptungen zu unterlassen und gegebenenfalls diesen und andere Threads dieser Art zu meiden.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Ich glaube er meinte 23 Watt unter Windows. Aber das wär dann nicht die TDP ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

Dann aber mit einem kompletten System und das glaube ich eben nicht.
Das schaffe ich nicht und mein System ist schon verdammt sparsam.
Laut Meßgerät komme ich auf 25 Watt, aber dann muss ich die Onboardgrafik runtertakten, den Groß Clockner passiv kühlen lassen und die Samsung Eco wegschalten, also nur die SSD laufen lassen.
Alleine eine schnelle Festplatte zieht 8 Watt. der Kühler braucht auch seine 5 Watt, die Gehäuselüfter sind da auch noch an der Schnur.
Der Kram summiert sich und ich kenne kein Mainboard, das mit weniger als 10 Watt auskommt.
Der i5 650 hat eine TDP von 73 Watt (mein 605e nur 45 Watt) und dann muss der Intel aber richtig undervoltet werden, damit das klappt und ich denke mal, dass er dann nicht mal mehr eine Webseite darstellen kann.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. März 2010)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal alle 33 Seiten durchgelesen und muss schon sagen ohne den User Schrott-und-Teuer <= keine Beleidung nur das Ergebnis für dein Synonym wäre das hier nicht interessant obwohl ich das schon eher traurig finde wenn ich mir das noch mal überlege.
Ich selbst  besitze einen Phenom II 955 BE und eine 5850 damit kann ich eigentlich alles zocken,...
und der Stromverbrauch denke ich ist auch nicht so gravierend im Idle Betrieb.
Zu C'n'Q muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dieses bei Spielen ausschalte weil ich festgestellt habe, dass bei Risen der CPU mitten im Game bei einer 1920*1080 er Auflösung (ok da spielt die Graka eine höhere Rolle) einfach auf 800Mhz runtertaktet. Und dann hat man selbst beim Phenom II nur noch 20 Fps und weniger.
Der CPU ist in Games sehr gut. Allerdings in 3d Zeichenprogramm macht der noch Probleme, dieses Programm ist schön älter und läuft auf andere Rechner mit weniger Ram deutlich besser vllt liegts auch am Windows 7. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, das CPU nicht gleich CPU ist und auch die Anwendung eine große Rolle spielt.

Und wegen AMDINTEL wenn dein PC so gut ist wie wäre es mal mit Benchmarks  ach hab ich erzählt das mein PC mit CPU 4 GB DDR3, BlueRay Combo Laufwerk, 5850 GRaka von XFX, Gehäuse Xigmatek Midgard Netzteil Superflower 680W und HDD 1TB unter 1000 Euro lag. Ich finde selber zusammenbauen ist doch besser als von der Stange zu kaufen nur mal so als Hinweis ...


http://sig.sysprofile.de/quicksys/sysp-123102.png


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. März 2010)

Also sehe ich das grad richtig. Das es bei AMD Cpus besser ist das C'n'Q auszuschalten zum spielen.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Workstations mag das zutreffen, aber ein Privatmann kauft sich die CPU nur, weil er entweder damit angeben oder Benchmarkpunkte sammeln will, aus keinem anderen Grund und wir sind hier in einem Forum, das in der Regel von Privatleuten besucht wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dir hier angezeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Programm?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. März 2010)

Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten und bei mir taktet der Phenom mitten im Spiel runter kann aber auch sein das es zufällig grade an Risen liegt. Sonst habe ich kein Spiel getestet damt. Bei mir läuft immer Fraps im Hintergrund neben einige andere Programme. ICQ, MSN usw da ich mit mehrere Monitore arbeite (dafür ist die HD5850 übrigens sehr gut, bei der Alten 3850 hatte ich nämlich z.B. bei Starcraft auf den 2 Monitor auch nur eine verringerte Farbanzahl das fällt bei der 58er weg und wird durch alle Farben ersetzt das aber nur mal nebenbei). ICh würde dir empfehlen das einfach mal zu testen im Hintergrund ein Programm welches dir den Takt anzeigt. Meist ist ja Probe beim MB dabei das hab ich auch laufen und ich kann es aufm 2ten Monitor sehen. Ansonsten kann man sich glaube die Spannung oder CPU Takt aufzeichnen lassen die letzten Sek. oder? zumindest als Kurve darstellen lassen sollte gehen. Dann siehst ja ob er runter taktet..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

War das denn nur bei dem Spiel, oder auch woanders?
Also, ich spiele Rollenspiele nicht, also auch das nicht und ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit Cool 'n Quiet.
Der Prozessor taktet hoch, wenn er gefordert wird.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. März 2010)

Ansonsten kann ich keine Probleme feststellen mit CnQ. Allerdings fällt das vermutlihc auch gar nicht auf im Windows Betrieb. Anmerken sollte ich vllt das ich Win7 benutze vllt ist der Treiber auch nicht ausgereift gewesen zu der Zeit
Momentan Zocke ich weniger. Deshalb lange nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

Dann tippe ich eher mal, dass es an Risen liegt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. März 2010)

Ich glaube das ich auch mal etwas über dieses Problem speziell bei Risen gelesen habe (deshalb habe ich auch den Titel mit angegeben) aber da ich das nicht sicher weiß, spekulier ich gar nicht erst.


----------



## 12dollar (24. März 2010)

also ich denke es wäre fatal zu sagen Intel ist besser als AMD oder vice versa.
Es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, und im Endeffekt hat manchmal Intel, manchmal AMD die Nase vorne. Hab selber immer zwischen den CPU's gewechselt. War also nie sehr treu


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Programm?



das Programm kannst du dir hier  runter laden



PS Seriös scheint AMD offenbar nicht zu sein,
   Emals von AMD werden als Junke-E-Mail behandelt ,
   natürlich habe ich alle aktuellen PAchtes installiert
   Replay auf meine Beschwerde an AMD,
   ich will ja nix gegen AMD sagen nur ist das etwas seltsam , ich hatte schon mal
   an Intel eine Anfrage gemacht, da wurde das aber nicht als Junke-E-Mail behandelt.


----------



## Axi (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das Programm kannst du dir hier  runter laden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei gelegenheit Teste ich mal das Programm.

Nur zu deiner Info bzw zur Vollständigkeit: Dieses Problem mit den Junkmaileinträgen hat anscheinend nicht nur AMD sondern auch dein ach so heiß geliebtes Intel.
Wobei man auch sagen muss das mir mein Filter auch schon von seriösen Seiten, bei denen ich eigentlich nur die Anmeldedaten zugesendet haben wollte, sich plötzlich im Spamordner befanden. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

jou  mach mal...
es zeigt aber nicht bei allen CPUs die Watt Zahl an,
also bei mir der I7 und der I5 ;
bei den Q83xx PCs nix, Sockel 775 generell nix 
beim I7 etwas höhere System Last stand denn da 
130 Watt das kommt hin, das geht aber auch einfacher 
mit Core Temp nur  ist Core Temp verwaltet und zeigt 
wiederum  einige CPU Daten wie oft  Temp. bei Neuen 
CPUs falsch an , jedenfalls kann ich CoreTemp bei 
meinem I5 knicken


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Nur zu deiner Info bzw zur Vollständigkeit: Dieses Problem mit den Junkmaileinträgen hat anscheinend nicht nur AMD sondern auch dein ach so heiß geliebtes Intel.
> Wobei man auch sagen muss das mir mein Filter auch schon von seriösen Seiten, bei denen ich eigentlich nur die Anmeldedaten zugesendet haben wollte, sich plötzlich im Spamordner befanden. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund.


Bei dem Kram, den die mir immer aus dem Devnet schicken 
Musste ich mein Mailprogramm erstmal dran gewöhnen...
Aber das betrifft auch andere Firmen/Sites, ich hab auch schon Mail von ebay & co als Spam eingestuft bekommen, häng halt vom Filter ab.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

die Juke-E Datei wird mehrmals im Jahr von Microsoft geupdatet , 
ich hab auch schon Post von anderen Firmen bekommen,
u.a. Produktschlüssel  die wird ebenfalls automatisch verschickt das  kam  alles normal an .
also die kennung des Absender AMD  muss irgendwie in der MS Datei als Juke-E gekennzeichnet sein , 
sonst  würde nicht geblockt werden  AMD.
schon sehr seltsam ... gell

aba egal für mich hat sich das mit AMD eh bald 
komplett erledigt so was kommt mir wahrscheinlich  bald nicht mehr ins haus .. 
gibt ja noch andere Hersteller.


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

Wenigstens verzichtet AMD auf illegale Vertriebsmethoden


----------



## Pokerclock (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Programm?



Schade, das Programm liest bei meiner CPU (Core 2 T7300) nicht den Stromverbrauch aus.

@amdintel

Es wäre vielleicht besser eine echte Strommessung zu machen anstatt sich auf ein Programm zu verlassen, dass nicht mal die gängigsten CPUs komplett lesen kann. Der fade Beigeschmack bleibt. Hast du zumindest ein Strommessgerät zu Hause, um den Stromverbrauch des kompletten Rechners zu messen?

Übrigens TDP ungleich Stromverbrauch. Wenn man sich schon auf Werte stützt, dann sollten die Fachtermini auch dazu stimmen.


----------



## riedochs (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann tippe ich eher mal, dass es an Risen liegt.



Wird so sein. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem bei C&C Renegade. Da half nur Speedstep zu deaktivieren.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht besser eine echte Strommessung zu machen anstatt sich auf ein Programm zu verlassen, dass nicht mal die gängigsten CPUs komplett lesen kann. Der fade Beigeschmack bleibt. Hast du zumindest ein Strommessgerät zu Hause, um den Stromverbrauch des kompletten Rechners zu messen?


 nur mist das die VGA Karte und den Rest mit , die kleinen liegen alle unter 100 Watt gesamt  
Q9300+NV 9600 GT  incl. TV/Modem Karte  500 GB HDD 
der zieht 98 Watt  nur normal Windows also normaler betrieb wenn man z.b. nur online ist,  
hatte das mal mit so einem speziellen Messgerät gemessen .
den I5 PC  habe ich noch nicht durch gemessen, 
schätze so 60 Watt rum weil die Karte ist  nur eine 
mittelklassen VGA,
der I7 920 + 260 GTX , TV KArte 1 TB HDD  liegt so bei ca 156 Watt gesamt , 
normaler betrieb wenn man z.b. nur online ist,
mein alter AMD X2 4800+ VN 8600 GTx hatte etwa das 
gleiche verbraucht, also deutlich zu viel für die schlappe Leistung. nicht ausschließen will ich das der gesamt verbraucht vielleicht auch vom Netzteil etwas abhängig sein könnte ?


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

Du kannst doch net ne neue CPU mit ner alten vergleichen! Sonst vergleiche ich mal meinen P4 mit meinen AMDs. Dann verliert Intel auch immer (mal außerhalb eines Gerichts)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> den I5 PC  habe ich noch nicht durch gemessen,
> schätze so 60 Watt rum



Dann schnapp dir ein Messgerät, bevor du damit argumentieren willst .



> also deutlich zu viel für die schlappe Leistung. nicht ausschließen will ich das der gesamt verbraucht vielleicht auch vom Netzteil etwas abhängig sein könnte ?



Einen alten AMD mit einem neuen Intel zu vergleichen, ist doch etwas schwach, findest du nicht auch ?
BTW, so schlecht war das Teil nicht, damals war die Leistung wirklich nicht verkehrt .
Und ja, der Verbrauch ist stark vom Netzteil abhängig, solang du den Strom messen willst, den der gesamte Rechner zieht. Das macht bis zu 30 Prozent Unterschied zwischen einem effezienten und einem uneffezienten Netzteil aus !


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch net ne neue CPU mit ner alten vergleichen! Sonst vergleiche ich mal meinen P4 mit meinen AMDs. Dann verliert Intel auch immer (mal außerhalb eines Gerichts)



kann man so auch nicht über einem Kam ...
die   Z80  hat vielleicht mal grade 5 Watt  verbraucht Taschenrechner im Großformat für damalige Zeit 
Stand  der Dinge bis mitte  80ziger Jahre,
 aba ist doch schön das es heute schnelle und sparsame gibt so wie PCs , 
so ne AMD Kiste die weit über 100 Watt zieht bei Windows stelle ich mir nicht mehr hin , grade wenn der 
PC am Tag mehere Stunden läuft , meine Strom Rechnung ist in der tat etwas geringer seit dem ich 
die Energie Fresser PCs hier alle verschrottet habe .
Warum soll ich dem Energie Versorger unnötig Geld schenken .


----------



## F-4 (24. März 2010)

hmm ich kann mich irren aber war der Athlon X2 4800+ nicht noch vor dem Core 2 ? also damals im vergleich zum PIV bestimmt noch sparsam im verbrauch ...
ansonsten wieder einmal verallgemeinerungen AMD zieht nur und Leistet nix und Intel Sparsam und schnell ...
hab gerade einen vergleich gelesen zwischen Athlon X2 250 und Core2 6300e , auch intressant wie man da denn Intel in schutz genomen hat ...
weil der Athlon ohne CnQ 12 watt mehr gebraucht hatte und man CnQ bei einigen Games abschalten soll um 2-3 fps mehr rauszubekommen , aber was der Intel mehr braucht wenn man in auf achso tolle 4 GHZ pusht hat komischerweise keiner erwaehnt .
ich wette das der Athlon bei immerhin 3,7 ghz Overclock , deutlich besser dagestanden ist was Verbrauch angeht ...
komisch war aber a uch das bei spielen der Athlon IMMER schneller war auch bei einigen Benches dennen ich neutralitaet eher zutrauen wuerde war er schneller aber bei denn alt bekannten bis 18 % langsamer .... so ein zufall aber auch ? 

mfg  F-4


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

^^Was war das für ein Test? Ein Athlon X2 250 (45nm, 2x3GHz) wurde mit einem alten Core2Duo E6300 (65nm, 2x1,86GHz) verglichen 
Wurde für den Intel auch noch wenigsten ein Board mit Intel P965 Chipsatz für den Test zur Seite gestellt


----------



## Axi (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> die Juke-E Datei wird mehrmals im Jahr von Microsoft geupdatet ,
> ich hab auch schon Post von anderen Firmen bekommen,
> u.a. Produktschlüssel  die wird ebenfalls automatisch verschickt das  kam  alles normal an .
> also die kennung des Absender AMD  muss irgendwie in der MS Datei als Juke-E gekennzeichnet sein ,
> ...



Achso. Jede Junkmailfilter wird von M$ gemacht Sag mal wo kommst denn du her?
Was heißt denn bitte seltsam?! Seltsam ist eigentlich nur, dass mit den meisten Erfahrungen gegen AMD, möchte dir jetzt mal nicht unterstellen das du die erfindest, ganz alleine da stellst. Schon seltsam nicht? 




amdintel schrieb:


> kann man so auch nicht über einem Kam ...


Tust du aber irgendwie die ganze Zeit...



amdintel schrieb:


> die   Z80  hat vielleicht mal grade 5 Watt  verbraucht Taschenrechner im Großformat für damalige Zeit
> Stand  der Dinge bis mitte  80ziger Jahre,


 
Ähm ok. Mit was versuchst du das jetzt zu vergleichen? Ist der PC für dich ein besserer Taschenrechner? 



amdintel schrieb:


> aba ist doch schön das es heute schnelle und sparsame gibt so wie PCs ,


  Stimmt. Wobei die Topmodelle von Intel mit einem 0815 Netzteil von der Stange was so gut wie in jeden fertig Rechner drinne ist NICHT sparsam ist. 




amdintel schrieb:


> so ne AMD Kiste die weit über 100 Watt zieht bei Windows stelle ich mir nicht mehr hin , grade wenn der
> PC am Tag mehere Stunden läuft , meine Strom Rechnung ist in der tat etwas geringer seit dem ich
> die Energie Fresser PCs hier alle verschrottet habe .


Mit was hast du denn gemessen? Solche Aussagen ohne Beweise führen einfach zu dem das man dir nichts glauben kann. Bring doch endlich mal Handfeste Besweise das du vielleicht ein wenig an glaubwürdigkeit Gewinnst. Ich zu meinen Teil schau deine Beträge immer sehr... ähm ich glaub ich verkneifs mir sonst wirds böse 



amdintel schrieb:


> Warum soll ich dem Energie Versorger unnötig Geld schenken .


Warum sollte man einer Firma unnötig Geld schenken?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. März 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier nur, das ein i3 540 fast das Niveau eines Phenom II X4 925 erreicht.
> 
> Der Athlon II X4 620 liegt zurück.
> 
> ...



Das liegt aber nur an Programmen die maximal 2 Threads ausnutzen, typische Intel Prog´s sind oder stark von SMT profitieren, in wirklichen Anwendungen oder benchmarks wie den x264 benchmark ,True Crypt oder Autodesk ist der Phenom schon spürbar vorne


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Mit was hast du denn gemessen? Solche Aussagen ohne Beweise führen einfach zu dem das man dir nichts glauben kann. Bring doch endlich mal Handfeste Besweise das du vielleicht ein wenig an glaubwürdigkeit Gewinnst. Ich zu meinen Teil schau deine Beträge immer sehr... ähm ich glaub ich verkneifs mir sonst wirds böse


Wenn der nette amdintel  das auf das i5 Sys mit einer Mittelklassekarte bezogen hat, also in Win(Idle) unter 100W Verbrauch wird das auch so grob hinkommen 

Habe gerade schön mal selbst nachgemessen 

System: SYS 1 aus der Sig + was nicht drinn steht sind: 2xHDD, 1xDVD Brenner, 10x Gehäuselüfter[120mm@650U/min] u. ne Lüftersteuerung)

Idle(Win): 120W
Last(Prime): 172W
3D Mark06 (Firefly Forest im Dauerloop): 270W
Prime + 3D Mark06^^ : 300W

Ist das nun viel, oder wenig  Ich glaube wer richtig Stromsparen möchte, sollte sowieso auf ganze andere Sachen zurückgreifen


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Was war das für ein Test? Ein Athlon X2 250 (45nm, 2x3GHz) wurde mit einem alten Core2Duo E6300 (65nm, 2x1,86GHz) verglichen
> Wurde für den Intel auch noch wenigsten ein Board mit Intel P965 Chipsatz für den Test zur Seite gestellt


Ich glaube er meint den Pentium 6300 mit 2,8 GHz

Ja,also unser BenchpC mit Core i5 750 hat im Idle gerade mal knapp 180 Watt verbraten ,mein HTPC, mit AMD 4600 verbraucht keine 50 Watt, komisch, das hat bestimt nichts mit den HD 4870 CFx zu tun.


----------



## F-4 (24. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Was war das für ein Test? Ein Athlon X2 250 (45nm, 2x3GHz) wurde mit einem alten Core2Duo E6300 (65nm, 2x1,86GHz) verglichen
> Wurde für den Intel auch noch wenigsten ein Board mit Intel P965 Chipsatz für den Test zur Seite gestellt



ups hast recht ! das E6300 das im test nur vorkam hat mich verwirrt es war natuerlich der Pentium E 6300 mit 2,8 GHZ ...
im Test gings um CPU LOw end unter 80 eu ... war auf Au-Ja! - Startseite

mfg F-4


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

Oh, wenn es der Pentium war dann wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen schon bald vorsichtig 


F-4 schrieb:


> hab gerade einen vergleich gelesen zwischen Athlon X2 250 und Core2 6300e , auch intressant wie man da denn Intel in schutz genomen hat ...
> weil der Athlon ohne CnQ 12 watt mehr gebraucht hatte und man CnQ bei einigen Games abschalten soll um 2-3 fps mehr rauszubekommen , *aber was der Intel mehr braucht wenn man in auf achso tolle 4 GHZ pusht hat komischerweise keiner erwaehnt .*
> *ich wette das der Athlon bei immerhin 3,7 ghz Overclock , deutlich besser dagestanden ist was Verbrauch angeht ...*



Der achso tolle Pentium macht seine 4GHz knapp über VID (zumindest bei mir) und Stromverbrauch steigt dadurch nicht ins unermessliche, sondern ehr geringfügig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist doch eh fürn Hitnern. Die einen nörgeln über AMD, die anderen über Intel - die Argumente pro/contra sind auch eher lasch. Für 20 € im Jahr Stromkosten mehr oder weniger mache ich sicher kein Fass auf (abgesehn davon versaufen meine Server eh mehr).

Benchmarks mit bestimmten Programmen traue ich auch nicht unbedingt - gaaanz besonders wenn der Intel Compiler mit im Spiel ist! Klar, dass ein auf Intel-CPUs optimierter Benchmark AMD davonzieht (gleiches Spiel wie Nvidia vs. AMD/ATI).

Machmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, hier werden bestimmte Leute für bestimmte Aussagen bezahlt, so weit wie diese von der Realität entfernt sind


----------



## XE85 (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> der I7 920 + 260 GTX , TV KArte 1 TB HDD liegt so bei ca 156 Watt gesamt ,
> normaler betrieb wenn man z.b. nur online ist,
> mein alter AMD X2 4800+ VN 8600 GTx hatte etwa das
> gleiche verbraucht, also deutlich zu viel für die schlappe Leistung.



wie kann man nur ein aktuelles mit einem mehrere Jahre alten System vergleichen??? und dann bhaupten das Leisutngs/Verbrauchs Verhältnis sei schlecht - dreister gehts ja kaum noch - du lässt auch nichts aus um AMD irgendwie schlechtreden zu können - das der damalige "Konkurrent" zum Athlon X2 - der Pentium D für seine Leistung einen inakzeptablen Stromverbrauch hatte verschweigst du natürlich

und da soll man solche 



amdintel schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein Intel Fan



Aussagen glauben???


zu dem Programm das die TDP anzeig .. das macht nichts anderes als die TDP aufgrund der Auslastung und der Spannung zu schätzen ... verwertbar oder gar vergleichbar sind die Werte nicht ... braucht nur die ausgelesene Spannung falsch sein und es stimmt schon nicht

also ohne Messung mit externen Messgeräten gibts keine verwertbaren werte . zumal wen interessiert der reine CPU Verbrauch ... die sparsamste CPU hilft mir nix wenn das Mobo ein Stromfresser ist - siehe Atom mit 945GC - Chipsatz braucht einen Lüfter


Edit.: hab das programm mit einem Athlon 4850e getestet - Fazit: nicht mal der Takt wird richtig ausgelesen - es zeigt 2600MHz an obwohl es original nur 2500 sind und ich die CPU auf 2000 heruntergetaktet habe (in CPUz stimmen die Takte)

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> PS Seriös scheint AMD offenbar nicht zu sein,
> Emals von AMD werden als Junke-E-Mail behandelt ,
> natürlich habe ich alle aktuellen PAchtes installiert
> Replay auf meine Beschwerde an AMD,
> ...


 
Ich würde mal eher sagen, du musst mal deinen Filter im Mail Programm richtig einstellen.
AMD kann doch nichts dafür, wenn dein Filter das gleich wegkickt.
Bei mir werden immer die Microsoft News gleich entsorgt. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schade, das Programm liest bei meiner CPU (Core 2 T7300) nicht den Stromverbrauch aus.


 
Bei mir wird die CPU zwar erkannt (aber nur als 605, das "e" ist wech), aber die ganzen Takte stimmen hinten und vorne nicht. 
Der 605e hat keine 2,8GHz Takt und unter Last geht die TDP Anzeige auf 95 Watt hoch, was auch nicht stimmen kann. 
Sieht eher danach aus, dass er einen 925 erkennt, oder so.
Wobei Minimum 20 Watt für einen 925 dann wieder nicht schlecht wären. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht besser eine echte Strommessung zu machen anstatt sich auf ein Programm zu verlassen, dass nicht mal die gängigsten CPUs komplett lesen kann. Der fade Beigeschmack bleibt. Hast du zumindest ein Strommessgerät zu Hause, um den Stromverbrauch des kompletten Rechners zu messen?


 
Jep, kann man nur raten, denn TDP Raten (und das macht das Programm ja) ist einfach albern.
Strommeßgeräte muss man sich auch nicht unbedingt kaufen, man kann sie beim örtlichen Stromversorger ausleihen.

Ist übrigens ganz lustig, wenn man das Ding mal zwischen Steckdose und Toaster steckt. 



amdintel schrieb:


> PC am Tag mehere Stunden läuft , meine Strom Rechnung ist in der tat etwas geringer seit dem ich
> die Energie Fresser PCs hier alle verschrottet habe .
> Warum soll ich dem Energie Versorger unnötig Geld schenken .


 
Entsorge lieber mal den alten Kühlschrank, Gefrieranlage, Waschmaschine, Trockner, Gastherme und lege dir eine gute Dämmung zu, das bringt deutlich mehr als wegen des teureren PCs 20 Euro Stromkosten im Jahr sparen zu wollen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. März 2010)

Bin grade von der Arbeit wieder nach Hause gekommen und was sehe ich wieder 2 lustige Seiten hier. Da freut man sich ja während der Arbeitzeit auf die nächsten Seiten von diesen (fast) Sommermärchen.

Die Vergleiche sind toll und wo wir schon bei vergleiche zwischen alt - neu sau schnellen und sparsamen CPU von Intel und AMD sind oder sollte ich sagen langsam stromfressende AMD CPUs und sparsame sau schnelle Intel Taschenrechner, möchte ich doch mal fragen wie so die Werte von unseren AMDINTEL User sind.
Meine Benchmarks kann man in Sysprofile nachlesen.
Da Zeit und aktualität keine Rolle spielt (da AMD eh schlecht ist)
hätte ich gerne mal einen vergleich...

3Dmark03 = 57.039 Punkte
3Dmark06 = 20.448 Punkte 
Super Pi (ich weiß da ist AMD schlecht aber das macht es interessanter)
18,1 sec das dürfte doch für dein Intel locker zu schlagen sein allein schon da der ja 1300 EUR gekostet hat.
Genaue Daten zu den Benches könnt ihr den Profil entnehmen...
sysProfile: ID: 123102 - Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Selbst mein Notebook mit seinem Dual Core schafft mehr Punkte beim SuperPI. 
Daran kann man sehen, wie sinnfrei der Krempel ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. März 2010)

Mehr Punkte bei Super Pi ich dachte das wäre eine Zeitangabe und die sollte möglichst Tief sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Jo, irgendwie, keine Ahnung. 
Ich weiß nur, dass mein Intel aufm Notebook besser war als der 940 BE (ist schon eine Zeit her).
Was ja eigentlich kompletter Schwachsinn ist, aber da kann mal mal sehen, dass der Benchmark nichts taugt.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. März 2010)

Dann geht man mal Arbeiten und hat ne weile Keine Zeit sind hier ruck zuck 10Seiten dazugekommen, eieiei.

Freut mich aber dass alles bei alten geblieben ist, Sachliche Fakten, neben dem schwachsinn der AMDINTEL verzapft lockert doch alles auf 

wie's scheint sind wir mal wieder beim Stromverbrauch, dann gebe ich auch meine Meinung dazu. Egal ob Intel oder AMD schlussendlich kommt es darauf an was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird, und da Spiel die CPU eher einen Kleinen Faktor, das gesamtsystem muss betrachtet werden. Das wichtigste hierbei ist noch immer das Netzteil, und es reicht nicht dass das Netzteil 80+gold... ist sondern auch dass es an das gesamtsystem angepasst ist, etwas reserven aber auch kein 10000W Netzteil für ein Atom System  

PS: ich weiss mein Netzteil ist absolut überdimensioniert, hat aber einen komplizierten grund warum ich es gekauft habe.... Nachträglich ein Gutes 650W Netzteil wäre wahrscheinlich ideal gewesen, naja, man kann ja nur dazulernen


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

@Sonntagsfahrer

3D Mark 2003 (zwar bei 4,5GHz, aber mit nur zwei 8600GTS mit 256MB, ansonsten nur mit ner GTX275) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Mark 2006 (bei nur 3,6GHz + GTX 275)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SuperPi 1M (bei nur 3GHz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Die ATIs kann man bei den 3D Mark Teilen aber auch rauchen, die reißen nichts. 
Ist eben ein Nvidia Benchmark.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. März 2010)

Das sind schon schöne Werte ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Ocen


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ATIs kann man bei den 3D Mark Teilen aber auch rauchen, die reißen nichts.
> Ist eben ein Nvidia Benchmark.



Nö, das hat nichts mit Nvidia o. ATI zu tun, ehr mit dem Thread-Namen 
Mit ner vernüftigen 5850'er würde ich evtl. 28k im 06'er erreichen und das ist mit meiner 275'er nicht drinn (zumindest nicht mit Luft u. Wasser) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Das sehe ich nicht so, wenn ich mir die Bestenliste bei 3D Mark angucke, dann muss man schon Crossfire X rausholen um an Trippel SLI ranzukommen. Aber das bedeutet eben eine GraKa mehr.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. März 2010)

Ich ging jetzt natürlich von Einzelkarten aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Mein Bekannter hat mit seiner 4870 weniger Punkte als ich mit meiner GTX 260.


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2010)

Traue keinem Benchmark, den du nicht selber programmiert hast. Allein die (versteckten?) Treiberoptimierungen können da viel machen. Intel hatte ja auch mal mit ihren GMA-Treibern gemogelt.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde mal eher sagen, du musst mal deinen Filter im Mail Programm richtig einstellen.
> AMD kann doch nichts dafür, wenn dein Filter das gleich wegkickt.
> Bei mir werden immer die Microsoft News gleich entsorgt.
> 
> ...


 das ist nun doch richtig das MS AMD blockt,
weil AMD lügt und verschickt Spam 
gibt vermutlich absichtliche falsche Auskünfte 
bei Kunden anfragen ,
in Form von Text Bau Steinen  Spam, 
also das mit Microsoft nehmen ich zurück,
das ist schon Richtig das MS das blockt 
ich habe Beweise dafür : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1662951-post105.html

ja ich hatte mich bei AMD Beschwert !

vertrauenswürdigen Personen lasse ich gern 
die Emal  un gekürzt als Kopie zu kommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Wo ist denn da dein Problem. 
sie bieten keinen speziellen Mobile Grafikchiptreiber an, weil der Catalyst eben alles abdeckt.
Ist bei meinem Notebook nicht anders, Catalyst drauf und fertig. Wozu noch extra Treiber ziehen?

Was denkst du denn, wie das bei Intel Chipsätzen mit Grafiklösung ist?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. März 2010)

@AMDINTEL und was sagst du dazu mit der Treiberoptmierung von Intel das ist ja belegt und Intel hat es ja zugegeben (oder?). Das finde ich auch sehr seriös, Treiberoptimierung, Zahlungen usw wirft ein sehr gutes Licht auf Intel...


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

iss nur so das ich ma bei der "Konkurrenz" mal was nach gefragt hatte,
wegen Chips und Unterstützung von CPUs , da habe ich so was 
nicht erlebt , hatte eine korrekte  und  Kompetente Antworten erhalten.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da dein Problem.
> sie bieten keinen speziellen Mobile Grafikchiptreiber an, weil der Catalyst eben alles abdeckt.
> Ist bei meinem Notebook nicht anders, Catalyst drauf und fertig. Wozu noch extra Treiber ziehen?
> 
> Was denkst du denn, wie das bei Intel Chipsätzen mit Grafiklösung ist?


 für Intel würde ich mir wünschen das die eines Tages Nvidia aufkaufen  oder sich mit der Firma zu sammen tun oder selber gute Grafikkarten auf dem Markt bringen , bei der Vielzahl von CPUs macht das schon Sinn und Zweck eine etwas größere Auswahl


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Intel ist eher an einer günstigen Grafiklösung interessiert, also dass man unabhängiger wird. Gerade im Massenmarkt, bei Media Markt und Co. oder bei Firmen ist es wichtiger kostenneutral zu sein und das würde die Mainboards günstiger machen, wenn man selbst eine günstige Grafik anbieten kann.
Bei den Stückzahlen gehts um jeden Cent.
An High End Grafikkarten ist Intel sicherlich nicht interessiert, zu schlechter Kosten/Nutzen Faktor.


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. März 2010)

Ich glaube, das sowohl Intel als auch AMD in erster Linie nur an Highend Lösungen interessiert ist. 
Weil immer erst in einer Baureihe die großte Karte auf den Markt kommt und nach und nach die kleineren Stromsparenden Modelle, die meist umbenannt werden auf den Markt kommen.
Zu alle dem kommt ja noch, welchen Fortschritt hätten wir, wenn nicht jeder Hersteller seine Topkarten noch "TOPPEN" wollen würde und dies ja auch nach einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt macht?


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Intel darf nVidia nicht aufkaufen, sonst gibts böse auf den Deckel. Da Intel ja bereits einen Marktanteil von ca. 50% an Grafikeinheiten hat. AMD konnte ATi damals nur aufkaufen, weil die damals einen Anteil am Grafikchip Markt von 0 % hatten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Kartellamt das grünes Licht geben würde.


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Intel darf nVidia nicht aufkaufen, sonst gibts böse auf den Deckel. Da Intel ja bereits einen Marktanteil von ca. 50% an Grafikeinheiten hat. AMD konnte ATi damals nur aufkaufen, weil die damals einen Anteil am Grafikchip Markt von 0 % hatten.


Jupp und das ist auch gut so gewesen. Jetzt siehts doch bei AMD schon besser aus, wie vor ein bis zwei Jahren. Wann kommen eigentlich die 6 kerner für den Desktop Bereich raus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Im zweiten Quartal 2010.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Im April.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

Intel und Nvidia  zusammen  würden sich aber gut ergänzen meiner Meinung.
Intel hat das Geld und Nvidia die Technologie


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Na ja, das mit der Technologie ist ja nicht so weit hin, wenn man sich die GTX 480 anguckt.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

eben  wenn Nvidia mehr Geld hätte könnten die auch mehr entwickeln und forschen in den Bereich Neuer schneller und Sparsamer  Hi.End und Einsteiger Karten 
so wie Chips.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Aber Intel ist nicht am High End Grafikmarkt interessiert.


----------



## pagani-s (25. März 2010)

ich würds schön finden wenn amd nicht nur preis leistungsieger sondern auch pro mhz sieger werden würde^^
glaub es zwar erst wenn es soweit ist aber wie schon erwähnt wurde intel hat mehr leute mehr kohle usw 
wir werden ja sehn wie es kommt


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Intel ist nicht am High End Grafikmarkt interessiert.



Meinst du das Scheitern von Larrabee?


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

tom sagt  dazu Fazit : Maximale Effizienz: Der 25 Watt Performance-PC im Eigenbau 
unterer Satz 

sehe ich  fast auch so, sonderlich schnell sind die AMD heute immer noch nicht. 
AMD kann nur noch  mit billig Preisen trumpfen.


----------



## riedochs (25. März 2010)

Toms Pro Intel Märchenguide. Nur Intel Fans nehmen die Seite ernst.

Ich erinnere da nur gerne an den legendären Vergleichstest in Sachen Stabilität zwischen Intel und AMD: Die Intel P4 Systeme stürzten wegen Temperatur usw ab und AMD lief weiter. Was hat man bei Toms Märchenguide gemacht: So lange die Testbedingungen verändert und an den AMD Systemen geschraubt bis diese dann nicht mehr liefen Intel gewonnen hat. Die Seite ist eben nur Schrott.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

das war ja auch bezüglich auf meine  
Schätzung meines I5 650 eher  gemeint ,
wo ich sagte
ich schätze der zieht  incl. mittelklassen Karte ca.  ~60 Watt der gesamte PC nur Windows Betrieb,
also die PCs mit I5 und kleinerer GK verbrauchen nicht 
so viel , da stellt sich die Frage wie oft und
wie lange läuft  der PC, 
bei mir sind es ca. 10 Stunden täglich , 
das macht schon an den Strom Kosten sich 
bemerkbar aber es würde sich nicht bemerkbar machen
wenn ich z.b den PC am Tag nur 3 Stunden nutzten würde


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ATi Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase



schau nochaml genau hin .. das sind keine Treiber sondern lediglich ein utility - das sieht man schon an der Größe der Datei - 0,9MB haben Treiber schon lange nicht mehr - spar dir also deine dreisten Anschuldigungen gegen AMD

den Treiber gibts hier: ATI Catalyst? Mobility Display Driver




amdintel schrieb:


> tom sagt dazu Fazit : Maximale Effizienz: Der 25 Watt Performance-PC im Eigenbau
> unterer Satz
> 
> sehe ich fast auch so, sonderlich schnell sind die AMD heute immer noch nicht.
> AMD kann nur noch mit billig Preisen trumpfen.



Toll ... ein Test von Toms märchenguide .... möchte gar nicht wissen was da alles "optimiert" wurde um auf dieses Ergebnis zu kommen




> vorausgesetzt Sie verwenden die neueste 32-nm Hardware von Intel in Verbindung mit dem H55/57-Chipsatz



gleich nochmal eine schöne Werbung ins Fazit geschrieben

und dann gleich nochmal eine Behauptung gegen AMD



> AMD-System zur Hälfte des Preises aber mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme



ohne auch nur irgendwas mit einem der Stromspar Athlons von AMD gemessen zu haben.

ziemlich traurig wenn solche Test als als seriös bezeichnet werden ... aber für Fanboys sind sie natürlich ideal ... von Fanboys für Fanboys

mfg


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

ja manche haben es wohl leider nicht gemerckt das im Low End und Office PC Bereich , die CPU bei AMD AthlonII heisst wobei der wirklich auch nicht langsam ist !
dazu was heisst denn bitte 10 h am Tag ? die sache ist doch auch wie laeuft die kiste 10 h am Tag !?
im Idle ist ein PhenomII wirklich nicht gross schlechter als ein Intel Pendant und bei mir laeuft die Kiste wenn die lange laeuft immer im Idle !

mfg F-4


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> ja manche haben es wohl leider nicht gemerckt das im Low End und Office PC Bereich , die CPU bei AMD AthlonII heisst wobei der wirklich auch nicht langsam ist !
> dazu was heisst denn bitte 10 h am Tag ? die sache ist doch auch wie laeuft die kiste 10 h am Tag !?
> im Idle ist ein PhenomII wirklich nicht gross schlechter als ein Intel Pendant und bei mir laeuft die Kiste wenn die lange laeuft immer im Idle !
> 
> mfg F-4



Jop Dito, AMD kloppt da immer noch einen zu hohen Vcore im idle drauf,aber der Unterschied ist trotzdem gering, auch wenn die 10 Watt auf das Jahr hochgerechnet doch schon leicht spürbare mehrtkosten mit sich führen ,rechtfertigt das sicherlich nicht den höheren Anschaffungswatt


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> tom sagt  dazu Fazit : Maximale Effizienz: Der 25 Watt Performance-PC im Eigenbau
> unterer Satz
> 
> sehe ich  fast auch so, sonderlich schnell sind die AMD heute immer noch nicht.
> AMD kann nur noch  mit billig Preisen trumpfen.


1. Traue keiner Statisitik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Und Benchmarks von Fanboy-Seiten halte ich auch nicht für repräsentativ!

2. Immer ist falsch:


Athlon (Slot A) gegen Pentium 3: Intel frisst Staub
Athlon (Sockel A) gegen Pentium IV Willamette: Intel frisst Staub
Athlon XP gegen Pentium IV (1. Northwood): Intel frisst Staub
Athlon 64 gegen alles < Core-Generationen: Intel frisst Staub
So wie ich die Sache sehe, war Intel lange Zeit performancetechnisch eher lau! Es verkaufte sich nur so gut wegen den besonderen Marketingstrategien, die Intel verfolgt(e)


----------



## Freeak (25. März 2010)

Fakt ist doch, das uns amdIntel uns AMD-User´n weißmachen will, das Intel ja so viel Besser ist.....

Klar, ich Kaufe mir nen PC um diesen den ganzen Tag zu Benchen, denn genau diesen eindruck habe ich bei amdIntel.

Meine Kiste Lief auch weit über 10 Stunden am Tag als ich noch ohne Arbeit war, und dennoch ist der Stromverbrauch nicht sonderlich hoch gewesen, aufgrund von Cool´n Quiet, sowie Energieeffizientem Netzteil sowie Gutem TFT und ebend er Stromsparmodus von ATI (mir ist enfallen wie der Heißt).

DAS sind wirklich Punkte die den Stromverbrauch senken, und ich gehe JEDE WETTE ein das amdintel auch um die Stromfresser-"Quallitäten" des I7 weiß wenn man die Kiste Übertaktet. Leider isser einige Seiten vorher nicht darauf eingegangen sondern hat ihn ganz bewusst Ignoriert und sich den "Schwachpunkt" in meinem Posting Rausgesucht und sich darauf Eingeschossen.

Na ja, soll er doch bei seinem Ach so Tollen I7 System Bleiben, ich persönlich bin mit meinen Phenom II X4 965 Glücklich.
Und Spätestens mit einer 5870 2G sowie 890FX Chipsatz und DDR3 RAM bin ich auch wieder recht lange Zeit Up to Date.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Athlon 64 gegen alles < *Core-Generationen*: Intel frisst Staub
> So wie ich die Sache sehe, war Intel lange Zeit performancetechnisch eher lau! Es verkaufte sich nur so gut wegen den besonderen Marketingstrategien, die Intel verfolgt(e)



So ein Dünsch , hast du mal einen Direktvergleich zwischen einem A64 X2 4800+(AM2) und einem C2D E6600(So775) gemacht? (also damals, ist ja schon 3Jahre(+) her )


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So ein Dünsch , hast du mal einen Direktvergleich zwischen einem A64 X2 4800+(AM2) und einem C2D E6600(So775) gemacht? (also damals, ist ja schon 3Jahre(+) her )


Lesen hilft: *< Core-Generation*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So ein Dünsch , hast du mal einen Direktvergleich zwischen einem A64 X2 4800+(AM2) und einem C2D E6600(So775) gemacht?[...] )



Dir ist klar, dass er die Core-Architektur nicht angesprochen hat, bzw. eben genau diese von seiner Aufzählung ausgeschlossen hatte durch das "<" ...

e:/ zu lahm...


----------



## Meph (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sehe ich  fast auch so, sonderlich schnell sind die AMD heute immer noch nicht.
> AMD kann nur noch  mit billig Preisen trumpfen.



Highend sind die aktuellen AMDs zwar nicht, aber dem Durchschnittskunden reicht es locker aus und nutzt im Normalfall nichmal das volle Potential aus...

...Lieber kauf ich mir eine AMD CPU, die mich für 2 Jahre gut genug versorgt und mit der ich alles machen kann, was ich brauche (dazu gehören keine Benchmarkspielereien) und falls es nicht mehr ganz reicht, dann wird OC'ed.
Nach 2 Jahren kauf ich mir dann nochmal ne recht gute AMD CPU und hab für beide zusammen ~400-500€ ausgegeben.
Also reichen ~400-500€ für rund 4 Jahre....

Bei intel wäre das eher so:
Man kauft eine Intel CPU, mit der man alles kann, aber davon fast nix nutzt.
Die Intel CPU ist dann zwar 3 Jahre gut genug, aber 1000€ für 3 Jahre?
Und nach den 3 Jahren kann man nicht einfach ne neue CPU reinklatschen und gut ist (danke AMD), sondern *muss* sich ein neues Motherboard kaufen.

~1000€ für ~3 Jahre vs 400-500€ für ~4 Jahre.
Natürlich hat man bei Intel mehr Leistung, aber auch nur bis man bei der AMD-Konstellation die neue CPU kauft.



@amdintel:
Respekt, dass du hier trotz der Kritik von allen Seiten noch immer dauerhaft für Intel sprichst...
...Die meisten hätten nich soviel Rückgrat 

-e-
heftig hier....is ja scho fast n Chat >_<


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2010)

@ amdintel

Das einzige was von dir in allen Threads kommt, sind solche dinge wie AMD/ATI und MS sind schlecht.
Dann sag mir mal wo aktuelle Phenoms zu schlecht sind, das man unbedingt einen Intel braucht. Und komm jetzt nicht mit solchen dingen, wie die haben nen schlechten Service.


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal wo aktuelle Phenoms zu schlecht sind, das man unbedingt einen Intel braucht.



da kannst du lange Warten ... seine Posts enthalten im Prinzip immer die gleiche Aussage: intel ist 1000mal besser als AMD ... zur not oder wenn die Argumente ausgehn wird halt mal ein aktuelles intel System mit einem 4-5 Jahre alten AMD System oder ein Test von Toms Märchenguide ausgepackt
mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Kannst wohl nicht richtig lesen: *< Core-Generation, also bevor Intel mit dem Core ankam*



Für mich war das(<) ein Pfeil (so wie sich manche hier Ausdrücken und ihr wirren Gedanken weitergeben, ist das auch keine Verwunderung mehr, dass manch Zeichen falsch interpretiert wird, theoretisch hätte man auch "kleiner" o. "vor der" schreiben können )

Und dieses: "Kannst wohl nicht richtig lesen", könnte man auch anders erfragen, oder nicht 
Da die Wortfolge kein Fragezeichen(?) beinhaltet, dementiere ich deine für dich festgelegte Behauptung mit: Nein, ich bin des Lesen mächtig


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Das "kannst nich lesen" hab ich schon geändert, war was zu krass... sry!
Ja, die Schreibfaulheit hat sich gerächt


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2010)

Ist bzw. war ja nicht so schlimm, alles darf man nicht zu ernst nehmen, sonst hat man bald garkeinen Spass mehr am Schreiben 
Und das ist ja einer der Hauptbestandteile in einem Forum


----------



## DarkMo (25. März 2010)

so langsam wird der thread teuer für mich - so viel popcorn kann sich kein student leisten


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Meinst du das Scheitern von Larrabee?


 
Das war jetzt allgeimein gesagt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Larrabee High End fähig wäre. Bis Intel den Kram fertig hätte, wären Nvidia/ATI schon wieder zwei Stufen weiter.



XE85 schrieb:


> Toll ... ein Test von Toms märchenguide .... möchte gar nicht wissen was da alles "optimiert" wurde um auf dieses Ergebnis zu kommen


 
Immer haben sie zugegeben, dass sie ein "effizientes 220 Watt Netzteil" eingebaut haben. 



XE85 schrieb:


> ohne auch nur irgendwas mit einem der Stromspar Athlons von AMD gemessen zu haben.


 
Dreister finde ich den Ausdruck:



> Allerdings muss AMD hinsichtlich der Performance eine aggressivere Preispolitik betreiben, um überhaupt wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben


 
Wieviel Performance braucht man denn für einen HTPC Rechner?  
Das war der dämlichste Spruch in diesen "Bericht". 
Mein 605 zieht ebenso wenig Strom, ist aber leistungsfähiger als ein kleiner i3/i5, weil der AMD echte 4 Kerne hat und das kann man mit dem SMT Krempel nicht ausgleichen.



XE85 schrieb:


> ziemlich traurig wenn solche Test als als seriös bezeichnet werden ... aber für Fanboys sind sie natürlich ideal ... von Fanboys für Fanboys


 
Selbst Intel Fans, die trotzdem einen seriöseren Eindruck hinterlassen wollen, distanzieren sich von Toms Geschichten und verweisen auf professionelle, glaubhafte Quellen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so langsam wird der thread teuer für mich - so viel popcorn kann sich kein student leisten



 Sollte ich vielleicht als Zitat in meine Signatur einbinden


----------



## arcDaniel (25. März 2010)

jetzt werde ich mal böse, was haltet ihr von den Bench/Test-Werten von PC GAMES HARDWARE ??

meine Meinung mal: AMD kommt nicht schlecht weg, allerdings sind fast alle PCGH-PC's die etwas mehr Leistung haben immer mit Intel bestückt? Finde die könnten da das gleichgewicht zwischen Inte und AMD etwas verbessern, im moment hat man manchmal das gefühl die wären PRO-Intel (um das andere böse Wort nicht zu verwenden..)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> meine Meinung mal: AMD kommt nicht schlecht weg, allerdings sind fast alle PCGH-PC's die etwas mehr Leistung haben immer mit Intel bestückt? Finde die könnten da das gleichgewicht zwischen Inte und AMD etwas verbessern, im moment hat man manchmal das gefühl die wären PRO-Intel (um das andere böse Wort nicht zu verwenden..)


 
Der Meinung bin ich seit Jahren. 
Auch werden immer Enermax Netzteile verbaut. 
Soweit ich mich daran erinnere, wird das damit begründet, dass die Mehrheit nun mal Intel kauft.
Aber wieso kauft die Mehrheit Intel? Weil Intel häufiger angeboten wird.
Würde PCGH mehr AMD anbieten als Intel, würde man vielleicht mehr AMD verkaufen. 
Aber wieso man das nicht macht......


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. März 2010)

Bei den PCGH-PCs gibt es verschiedene Faktoren, die bei einem einzelnen PC zu vernachlässigen sind, bei einer ganzen Produktreihe aber durchaus von Relevanz sind. Dazu zählen zum Beispiel neben der Verfügbarkeit und Rückläuferquote auch Erfahrungswerte, was für einen bestimmten Preis gekauft wird und was nicht. Bei den elf bei Alternate gelisteten PCGH-PCs bis 1.000 €, steckt übrigens in sechs eine AMD-CPU. Bei den dedizierten Grafikkarten liegt AMD übrigens mit 10 zu 7 gegenüber Nvidia vorne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Bist du sicher? 
Wenn ich den Link aufmache, sehe ich nur Core i7 Core i5 und dazwischen mal ein AMD.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. März 2010)

Eigentlich sind es sogar sieben von zwölf PCs bis 1.000 €, da ich den Overclocking-PC vergessen habe, der in dieser Übersicht aufgeführt ist.
Aber keine Sorge, ich halte mich aus Diskussionen mit dem Inhalt AMD vs. Intel traditionell heraus und klinke mich deshalb auch wieder aus.


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

Mich hat's gewundert überhaupt deinen Namen hier zu lesen. *g*


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2010)

also ich zähle unter "Komplettsysteme Gaming mit BS" 7 intel und 2 AMD REchner - wobei bei intel sehr Leistungstarke modelle bis zum 920 verbaut sind - auf Seiten von AMD ist kein Topmodell zu finden - zu den Rechner mit dem 750er könnte man genauso eine alternativvariante mit einem Phenom 955/965 anbieten

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind es sogar sieben von zwölf PCs bis 1.000 €, da ich den Overclocking-PC vergessen habe, der in dieser Übersicht aufgeführt ist.
> Aber keine Sorge, ich halte mich aus Diskussionen mit dem Inhalt AMD vs. Intel traditionell heraus und klinke mich deshalb auch wieder aus.


 
Es ging aber nicht "bis zu einer Grenze" sondern eben allgemein und da ist Intel nun mal häufiger aufgestellt. 
Man kann auch ein AMD System für jenseits von 1000€ anbieten, mit 5870, SSD, Blue Ray Brenner, usw. Ist alles eine Frage des Standpunktes.

Allerdings wäre deine Meinung hier im Thread sicher auch gefragt, so ist das nicht. 
Aber vielleicht willst du dich auch nicht als Fan eines Lagers outen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage als ich meinen PC zusammengestellt habe, habe ich auch als  AMD Fan überlegt mir einen INTEL CPU I5 oder sowas zu nehmen. Nur sollte Board mit Chip nicht teuer sein als 250 Euro mitte ende letzten Jahre.
Wäre da ein Intel in diesen Preissegment schneller gewesen? (Habe ja den Phenom II 955 BE, ASUS M4a785TD-Evo mit Grafik Onboard (falls man mal ein Fehler suchen muss weil kein Bild)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum CL7 = 89€
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 = 169€
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX = 86,33€
LiteOn iHES106-29 Blu-ray Rom/DVD-R = 99€
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64-bit (Retail-Version) = 106€
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) = 66€
Super-Flower Atlas Design 680W = 81,9€
XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0 mit Collin Rally Dirt 2 = 239€
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz = 61€

SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet = 37,9€

Also falls eineer ein Komplettsystem sucht, dieses kann ich empfehlen.
Dachte zwar eigentlich bis heute das es in 3D Anwendungen wie SolidEdge lahm ist aber habe heute am PC meines Chefs gesessen ein Xeon mit 6GB Ram und der war auch nicht wirklich schneller leider weiß ich nicht genau welcher Xeon das war. Aber ganz neu war der auch nicht mehr. Das relativiert den subjektiven Eindruck ein wenig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Preislich ist ja nur der i5 750 in der Nähe des 955 und auch dort sind sowohl CPU als auch Board teurer.
DEr i5 ist in einigen Dingen etwas schneller, aber meist merkt man das nur im Benchmark, nicht im Alltag.
Mit beiden kann man hervorragend spielen oder Multithreads machen, absolut kein Thema.
Wenn ich mal ein Video konvertiere, dann sind die vier Kerne zwar voll ausgelastet, aber ich kann dabei immer noch meine Excel Sachen machen, im Netz hängen oder eben spielen, kein Problem und ob die Konvertierung nun 180 Sekunden oder 170 Sekunden dauert, ist nun wirklich nicht von Belang.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage als ich meinen PC zusammengestellt habe, habe ich auch als AMD Fan überlegt mir einen INTEL CPU I5 oder sowas zu nehmen. Nur sollte Board mit Chip nicht teuer sein als 250 Euro mitte ende letzten Jahre.
> Wäre da ein Intel in diesen Preissegment schneller gewesen? (Habe ja den Phenom II 955 BE, ASUS M4a785TD-Evo mit Grafik Onboard (falls man mal ein Fehler suchen muss weil kein Bild)


 
kurz NEIN, in dieser Preisklasse ein gutes Intel System was schneller ist als dein 955, ist sehr schwierig zu bekommen, zumal zu dem von dir genannten Zeitpunkt (allerdings dürfte heute die Kombi X4 955 samt deinem Board nur noch knappe 200euro kosten, also noch immer billiger als ein vergleichbaren Intel System..)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Danke,
dann hab ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht für mich 
zumal der BE ja offen ist was den Multi angeht.
Und ich dieses ja auch gelegentlich nutze.


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

hmm will ich auch mal meinen "neuen" PC Preislich offen legen , wobei ich gleich sagen muss ist ein Amazon Rechner  also das ein oder andere haette man billiger finden koennen , aber Amazon hat eben keinen Versand und dann relativiert sich das meist doch wieder ... 
also Mobo hab ich ein  MSI mit 785E53 (leider ohne sideport mem , das e60 mit ist ja kaum teurer aber extrem schwer zu kriegen ... , aber sobald man ne graka hat relativiert sich das wieder  )
Also Mobo                        84 eu 
550BE                              82 eu
2x2GB Kingston DDR 1333   100eu (51 eu und 2 wochen spaeter weil 2 GB Hoehle sind mit XP 49eu)
Netzteil Axle 80+Silver         45eu
2xIde 2 Sata Bridge             20eu
BigTower vom alten AthlonXP sowie Maus und Tastatur waren schon vorhanden , somit hat mich der spass eines aktuellen Rechners aus guten soliden Komponenten die auch einen Zukunftigen Upgrade erlauben 331 Eu gekostet ! 
also das find ich schon sehr Human , da ist die naechste zeit noch viel Luft um ne gescheite GFX Karte anzuschaffen , also denke das ich unter 450 EU was richtig brauchbares bekomme und wenn denn mal Bulldozer kommt , sind 82eu am 550 BE nicht eine Summe die mich gross reuen muesste ...
dazu bei einem Upgrade rechnen viele User fuer die eigentlich umsteigen auf AMD besser waere einiges nicht mit ein , denn Sockel AM3 jetzt kaufen spart einem das mobo das man in 2 oder 3 jahren wieder neu kaufen muss gleich ein , denn AM3 wird so sicher man das nur sagen kann 3 Jahre lang gut dabei sein !
und ein neues System hat eben auch wieder Garantie auf alle teile , gerade bei der CPU gibt AMD 1 jahr mehr als Intel soweit ich das in erfahrung bringen konnte ... und was wenn man sich nen neuen Core 2 Quad kauft und dann geht das ram kapput oder schlimmer das Mobo schmeisst sich weg !?
dann muss man nochmal fuer teures geld in ein veraltetes Ram modul investieren oder sich ein Gebr Mobo kaufen um Krampfhaft das alte system am leben zu halten weil man ja sich noch nen teuren neuen Prozzi gekauft hat ...
also ehrlich ich hab mein Soyo KT400 Platinum auch geliebt , aber wieder 40 eu fuer DDR 1 ram und dann nie wissen was als naechstes kommt ... das und die tatsache das man bei AMD aktuell einfach gute HW zu Fairen Preisen bekommt hat mich dann neu anfangen lassen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

nebenbei hab mir gerade mal denn Steam user Hardware vergleich angeguckt , also mit gut 30 % finde ich ist AMD bei Steam Gamern noch gut dabei , denke mal das ist ueber AMD Marktanteil schnitt oder ? 
was mic eher verwundert hat ist das wohl nur 30 % ATI Karten nutzen , ich dachte eher das waere in etwa 60 - 40 aber 70 - 30 ist schon heftig ...

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Du hast aber einen Komplett Rechner gekauft, mit OEM Mainboard, ob es dafür ein Bios Update für den Bulldozer gibt, ist halt fraglich.


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast aber einen Komplett Rechner gekauft, mit OEM Mainboard, ob es dafür ein Bios Update für den Bulldozer gibt, ist halt fraglich.



Bitte ? das MSI 7576-030R ist ein OEM Board ..., das ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO ist ja Praktisch das selbe von ASUS ... eben die so ziemlich ersten Sockel AM3 Boards , wobei der 785 nicht das ultimo ist aber immerhin 

mfg F-4

ps: wer meinte noch gleich es gaebe keine chicen Sockel AM3 Boards ? also ich kann das wirklich nicht nachvollziehen , ich find die meisten MSI Boards sehen optisch richtig gut aus , zwar kein Soyo mehr aber immerhin


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Das MSI 7576 entspricht dem MSI 785G-E53.
Aber während man vom letzteren Bios Update von MSI bekommt, bekommt man für deins eben keine dort.
Daher die Frage, wer supportet dein Board, denn nur der kann ein entsprechendes Bios update liefern und das ist bei OEM Brettern eben nicht immer gegeben, denn 2011, wenn der Bulldozer rauskommt, wird es schon längs neue OEM Bretter geben und dann interessiert das alte nicht mehr, also kein Bios update.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Könnte er dann kein Update vom MSI 785G-E53 fahren? wenn die Boards gleich sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Nein, Bios Version von MSI laufen nur auf MSI Boards, die von MSI kommen.
OEM Bretter haben andere Bios, da muss man dann dort schauen, von wem das Board kommt.

Ist wie bei Aldi/Dell/HP Rechnern, man muss immer dort gucken, wenn man Treiber/Bios oder was auch immer haben will.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

ok hätte vllt gedacht wenn alles nur Referenz ist.
Ich glaube bei Grafikkarten ging das früher nämlich mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Die OEM Hersteller sind daran interessiert, dass sie den Kunden komplett an sich binden, daher übernehmen sie den kompletten Support.
Leider hat man meist das Pech, dass es schnell neuere Modelle gibt und die alten dann nicht mehr supportet werden, sprich die Entwicklung für Neuerungen wie neue CPUs wird eingestellt, denn der OEM Hersteller ist ja daran interessiert, dass neue Sachen gekauft und nicht alte Sachen aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Das klingt natürlich logisch


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die OEM Hersteller sind daran interessiert, dass sie den Kunden komplett an sich binden, daher übernehmen sie den kompletten Support.
> Leider hat man meist das Pech, dass es schnell neuere Modelle gibt und die alten dann nicht mehr supportet werden, sprich die Entwicklung für Neuerungen wie neue CPUs wird eingestellt, denn der OEM Hersteller ist ja daran interessiert, dass neue Sachen gekauft und nicht alte Sachen aufgerüstet werden.


Richtig ..

AMD ist ja auch ein reiner OEM Hersteller , die stellen den Support für recht Neue Sachen ein, das sich dann die Leute was Neues kaufen sollen ,
das tut ich auch, aber nicht mehr von AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> AMD ist ja auch ein reiner OEM Hersteller , die stellen den Support für recht Neue Sachen ein, das sich dann die Leute was Neues kaufen sollen ,
> das tut ich auch, aber nicht mehr von AMD


 
Jetzt fang nicht auch hir noch an zu maulen, weil du es nicht gebacken kriegst, dein Notebook richtig zum Laufen zu kriegen. 

Intel ist der größte OEM Hersteller, er beliefert alle andere OEM Hersteller mit angepassten CPUs.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Wegen AMD und wenn dem so ist warum wird dann noch der AM2(+) Sockel unterstütz wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Weil die bei AMD wohl alle blöd sind und noch neue Bios rausbringen für ein Sockel, der schon abgelöst wurde.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Und neue CPUs


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

hmm wieso sollte MSI fuer das MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best Board keinen Support leisten ? oder anders gesagt nicht mehr oder weniger als bei anderen ihrer Boards ... 
es ist ja ein MSI Board ! k.a was die bezeichnung bei Amazon alles bedeutet ...  
das aktuelle Bios Treiber etc. hab ich ja auch alles von der MSI Page ...

mfg F-4


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

OEM bedeutet doch Produkte Verkaufen die man nicht selbst Hergestelllt hat , grob gesagt ...
also die Aldi Medion PC die ja teile aus verschiedenen quellen haben die genau nach vorgaben zum teil Hergestellt wurden oder hab ich da was verpennt 

mfg F-4


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

Medion geht zu MSI und bestellt dort ein paar tausend Bords macht ein paar Vorgaben
wie sie das haben wollen , MSI  nimmt  eins aus der Serien Produktion und baut ein paar kleine sachen um u.a Bios Lock das keiner das Original Bios drauf spielen kann ,
 sperrt den  OC Zugriff im Bios  das wandert  dann zu Medion ,  die andere HW aber die HDD, Speicher DVD Rom  ist ganz normale PC HW die kaufen 
die dann wo anderes ein , Medion macht davon dann den ALdi  PC  
der mit Super Leistung überzeugt 
das ein zigste was bei diesen Komplett PCs OEM ist,  ist das verbaute Bord und das Windows,
manchmal auch Grafikkarten aber eher selten .


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

OEM = Original Enduser Manufecturer

Die Boards aus meinen IBM Maschinchen werden z. B. von MSI produziert (haben sogar so ne MS-XXXX Nummer). Allerdings werden die halt auf die Wünsche der Auftraggeber hin angepasst, ganz abgesehn von speziellen BIOS-Versionen.

Und seit wann ist AMD nen reiner OEM Hersteller? Ich kann doch die Boxen im Laden kaufen? Was ist dann bitte Intel, die sind ja schon Weltmarktführer bei Grafikkarten und die kann man nicht separat kaufen


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Medion geht zu MSI und bestellt dort ein paar tausend Bords
> MSI  nimmt  eins aus der Serien Produktion und baut ein paar kleine sachen um
> u.a Bios Lock das keiner das Original Bios drauf spielen kann ,
> sperrt den  OC Zugriff im Bios  das wandert  dann zu Medion ,
> ...



genau , nur wie gesagt wieso soll mein MSI Board OEM sein wenn es von MSI ueber Amazon vertickt wurde ... dazu nutze ich bereits bios und treiber von der MSI website , also das versteh ich nun nicht so ganz 
das umabuen ist ja meist aussortieren von waare mit macken , oder das weglassen von teilen oder nicht einhalten von spezifikationen etc. 
da wurden gerne mal temp sensoren gespart oder so scherze ... gerade wen ich an die ATI 9600 denke , wo wen ich mich richtig erinnere in der OEM gerne leistungsschwache GFX chips verbaut wurden aus 9500Pro  9700 etc arten ...  also eben all das wieso man bei fertig PC im discounter meist doch zuviel bezahlt 

mfg F-4


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Bei dir ist es MSI, der für einen Drittanbieter Boards fertig.
Diese Boards unterscheiden sich in der Regel durch ein paar Dinge, aber auch manchmal gar nicht.
Aber der Dritthersteller übernimmt den Support dieser Boards.
In deinem Fall hat MSI nichts mehr mit den Brettern zu tun, auch wenn sie die produziert haben.
Treiber, Updates und was auch immer, bekommt man nur noch beim Drittanbieter, nicht mehr bei MSI.

Ist bei Intel nicht anders. Wenn die Boards für Apple herstellen, übernimmt auch Apple den Support und nicht mehr Intel.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Was übrigens nach dem selben Muster abläuft, wie bei Notebook-Grakas. Siehe auch das entsprechende Thema von amdintel



> Ist bei Intel nicht anders. Wenn die Boards für Apple herstellen,  übernimmt auch Apple den Support und nicht mehr Intel.


Die Fertigung übernimmt Foxconn  Wobei der Apple Support teuer erkauft werden muss. Sonst gibt's nur 1 Jahr


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dir ist es MSI, der für einen Drittanbieter Boards fertig.
> Diese Boards unterscheiden sich in der Regel durch ein paar Dinge, aber auch manchmal gar nicht.
> Aber der Dritthersteller übernimmt den Support dieser Boards.
> In deinem Fall hat MSI nichts mehr mit den Brettern zu tun, auch wenn sie die produziert haben.
> ...



bei mir ? , also ehrlich ich kann nicht erkennen wer das Board von MSI herstellen hat lassen und dann vertreiben soll .
 denn im handbuch der verpackung ist nur die rede von MSI ... die treiber DVD ist von MSI , also wie kommst du bitte auf OEM ?

mfg F-4


----------



## Axi (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Richtig ..
> 
> AMD ist ja auch ein reiner OEM Hersteller , die stellen den Support für recht Neue Sachen ein, das sich dann die Leute was Neues kaufen sollen ,
> das tut ich auch, aber nicht mehr von AMD



Gleich mal Entschuldigung an die Mods, normal mache ich sowas auch nicht, aber die Frage muss ich jetzt an AMDINTEL los werden:
Sag mal hat dich jemand als Kind zu oft fallen gelassen?  

Einerseits tust du hier so auf "Ich weis alles besser und ihr wisst ja alle eh nix" und andererseits nimmst du Sachen die wirklich belegt werden nicht an. Vorallem wenn es GEGEN Intel und FÜR AMD ist.
Sehs halt BITTE einfach mal ein, das hier auch Leute vom Fach mitschreiben. NIEMAND, und vorallem AMD kann doch nichts dafür wenn dus nicht auf die Reihe bekommst dein Zeugs richtig zu konfigurieren. Und ich glaub ich spreche hier für mehrere Leute: Mehr als Hilfe können wir dir nicht anbieten. Ob so dann annimmst oder abweist wie dus erfolgreich tust, bleibt dann wirklich dir überlassen. Aber zieh nicht über eine Firma her, die wirklich mit kleinen Kapital und noch weniger Personal wie Intel solch einer großen Firma Parole bietet.

Und enn du das mit deinem Laptop nicht hin bekommst, dann geh zu jemanden der sich mit solchen Sachen auch auskennt. 
Ich kann dir meinen Hamster empfehlen.  Der, wie man auch hier irgendwo noch lesen kann, kennt sich eh besser aus wie du 

Und wenn du den Laptop nicht mehr haben möchtest, dann kann ich dir gerne per PN meine Adresse geben. Nach deiner Aussage ist ja AMD eh nur Schrott und zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Ich nehme gern diesen "Schrott" an. Dann hast du nicht mal entsorgungskosten 
Aber das mit deinen Laptop gehört hier nicht hin. Dafür hast du ja einen andern Thread aufgemacht.

Und mal ganz ehrlich. Intel ist echt der GRÖßTE aller OEM Hersteller die es gibt. Aber is ja nix neues, wird von dir ja schön untern Tisch gekehrt als Intelfanboy.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Wobei ich es doch jetzt mal richtig "spannend" finde, wie wir eigentlich auf OEM kommen 



> bei mir ? , also ehrlich ich kann nicht erkennen wer das Board von MSI  herstellen hat lassen und dann vertreiben soll .
> denn im handbuch der verpackung ist nur die rede von MSI ... die  treiber DVD ist von MSI , also wie kommst du bitte auf OEM ?
> 
> mfg F-4


Klingt irgendwie nicht nach OEM, wenn da überall MSI drauf steht...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

aber man könnte versuchen zumindest unter umständen ob ein normales bios passt, sofern das board eine 1 zu 1 umsetzung ist. Wie bereits erwähnt gab es das früher auch für Grafikkarten, sofern sie Referenzprodukte gewesen sind. Da wurden gerne mal die Bios Daten von MSI auch für andre Karten genutzt wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Allerdings waren da auch die karten gleich abgesehen vom Aufkleber vllt


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> aber man könnte versuchen zumindest unter umständen ob ein normales bios passt, sofern das board eine 1 zu 1 umsetzung ist. Wie bereits erwähnt gab es das früher auch für Grafikkarten, sofern sie Referenzprodukte gewesen sind. Da wurden gerne mal die Bios Daten von MSI auch für andre Karten genutzt wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Allerdings waren da auch die karten gleich abgesehen vom Aufkleber vllt


Ich hab bei meiner X850XT PE von MSI letztens den Lüfter neu geölt und was versteckte sich unter dem MSI Aufkleber? Nen ATI Aufkleber  Die haben einfach ne Refernezkarte von ATI genommen und nen Kleberchen draufgepappt


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

^^^ hab was besseres ein Tool mit dem schalte ich mir die gesperrten Funktionen wieder frei 
die Funktionen  sind bei diesen OEM Biso alle da , wird nur 
 aus dem Menü genommen,
das man da nicht mehr ran kommt  mehr ist das nicht


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^ hab was besseres ein Tool mit dem schalte ich mir die gesperrten Funktionen wieder frei



Wie heißt das?


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

das nenne ich hier nicht, 
weil das sollte nur wer benutzten der Ahnung  hat ,
gibt genug Leute die aus Unwissenheit da und da rum stellen ohne genau zu wissen 
hat seine Gründe das sieht so aus und die SAche ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich 
iss nen Risiko


----------



## D3N$0 (25. März 2010)

Und wie stellt diese Tool dann die Optionen wieder her? Und wie schon über mir gefragt wie heißt dieses Tool, ein solches ist mir nämlich nicht bekannt. Sieht mir nach nem flahstool aus mehr nicht 

edit: 10sek gegoogelt und schon 4 dieser wundertools gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Die Fertigung übernimmt Foxconn  Wobei der Apple Support teuer erkauft werden muss. Sonst gibt's nur 1 Jahr


 
Ich habs jetzt allgemein gesagt, Foxconn stellt so ziemlich alles für Intel Bretter her. 
Auch rauchende 1156 Sockel. 



F-4 schrieb:


> bei mir ? , also ehrlich ich kann nicht erkennen wer das Board von MSI herstellen hat lassen und dann vertreiben soll .
> denn im handbuch der verpackung ist nur die rede von MSI ... die treiber DVD ist von MSI , also wie kommst du bitte auf OEM ?
> 
> mfg F-4


 
An der Bezeichnung. Bei MSI heißen die Boards halt nicht so wie deins. Deine Bezeichnung ist typisch für OEM Bretter.



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> aber man könnte versuchen zumindest unter umständen ob ein normales bios passt, sofern das board eine 1 zu 1 umsetzung ist.


 
Funktioniert nicht, keine Chance.
Entweder wird das Bios als das falsche abgelehnt oder das Board wird dabei geschrottet.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Wie Cool wo war noch mal der Hamster der könnte ja eben nach den Namen Frage


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das nenne ich hier nicht,
> weil das sollte nur wer benutzten der Ahnung hat ,
> gibt genug Leute die aus Unwissenheit da und da rum stellen ohne genau zu wissen
> hat seine Gründe das sieht so aus und die SAche ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich
> iss nen Risiko


 
tools für Bios Einstellunge kann man komplett wegschmeißen, sie taugen in der Regel nichts.
Entweder im Bios einstellen oder sich ein besseres Board kaufen.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht, keine Chance.
> Entweder wird das Bios als das falsche abgelehnt oder das Board wird dabei geschrottet.


Ich hatte mal nen S478 Board von MSI aus ner Fujitsu Siemens Mühle. Da konnte ich nen normales BIOS draufflashen (was aber auch nicht wirklich weniger Fehler hatte ). Ist allerdings mit nem hohen Risiko verbunden. Im schlimmsten Fall bleibt halt der Bildschirm dunkel und das war's dann. Außer das BIOS ist gesockelt und du hast nen Brenner, sowas hat mir schon nen paar mal den Hals gerettet


----------



## F-4 (25. März 2010)

hmm also ich nutze gerade zum ersten mal denn MSI live Updater , wenn ich mir das schon beim ersten mal gewusst haette wie nett Updaten sein kann ... 
ich hab beim einrichten noch alles per Hand von der Website gezogen ... *grins*
aber aus neugier wuerd ich schon gern wissen wie man darauf kommt das ein Board von Amazon mit der bezeichnung MSI 7576-030R OEM sein soll ? *achselzuck*
gerade weil es ja nur das Board war also seperat nicht in einem komplett Rechner ... wie oder wer soll da was OEM vertreiben ? 

mfg F-4

ps: bei der MSI Page (achja und auf der verpackung ...) heisst das ding auch 785G-E53 aber Everest und konsorten spuckt das "7576" in klammern aus , wird wohl ne Firmen interne bezeichnung sein oder? 
der  Honda NSX hies intern ja auch je nach version NA2 etc ...


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

das hatte ich mal mit einem MEdion PC da war ein Asus drin das Original war 100 % Bau gleich
da hatte ich dann das Original Bios drauf , aba das kann man nur machen wenn das OEM zum
Original 100 % baugleich ist  ansonnsten zerschießt man  sich u.a. das gesammte System


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

AWDBEDIT... steht im Bild aber für mich sieht das eher aus als könne man damt lediglich das Bios auslesen abgesehen davon gibt es auch Biose im Inet zu finden mit denen man bestimmte sachen freischalten kann oder man achtet direkt darauf das das board das kann und oder der CPU hat schon von Haus aus bei AMD genügend leistunnd  *fg*


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

HW-Schotte sagt dazu auch MSI 785G-E53
Auf deinem Board müsste iwo was in der Art "MS-7576-030R" stehen. Die MS-Nummern sind die internen MSI Bezeichnungen für die Baords, die haben nämlich alle so ne Nummer. Das hat mit OEM erstmal nix zu tun (OEM haben aber auch so ne Nummer, da fehlt dann aber auch oft ne offizielle Bezeichnung a la 785G-E53).


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> AWDBEDIT... steht im Bild aber für mich sieht das eher aus als könne man damt lediglich das Bios auslesen abgesehen davon gibt es auch Biose im Inet zu finden mit denen man bestimmte sachen freischalten kann oder man achtet direkt darauf das das board das kann und oder der CPU hat schon von Haus aus bei AMD genügend leistunnd  *fg*


Kann sich noch wer an WPCREDIT erinnern, das war doch auch son Tool. Damals mit dem VIA 686B Southbridge Bug


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Kp kann sein, aber brauchen wir überhaupt ein Tool?
haben wir nicht alle unsere Einstellungen so parat?
Zumindest genügend für und dumme User die nicht wissen
was man mit ein Bios alles anstellen kann abgesehen von einen Blauen Bildschirm
so ganz ohne Windows


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen S478 Board von MSI aus ner Fujitsu Siemens Mühle. Da konnte ich nen normales BIOS draufflashen (was aber auch nicht wirklich weniger Fehler hatte ). Ist allerdings mit nem hohen Risiko verbunden. Im schlimmsten Fall bleibt halt der Bildschirm dunkel und das war's dann. Außer das BIOS ist gesockelt und du hast nen Brenner, sowas hat mir schon nen paar mal den Hals gerettet


 
Jooo, Sockel 478. 
Mach das mal bei einem aktuellen System, frisch gekaufter Aldi Rechner, oder so. Bios flashen, schrott ist der Rechner, da ist nichts zu machen.

Schau mal nach, was CPUz anzeigt, bzw. geh mal auf die MSI Webseite und lass die Live Updates anbieten, dann weißt du genau, ob du da ein Bios update machen kannst.


----------



## Axi (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Kp kann sein, aber brauchen wir überhaupt ein Tool?
> haben wir nicht alle unsere Einstellungen so parat?
> Zumindest genügend für und dumme User die nicht wissen
> was man mit ein Bios alles anstellen kann abgesehen von einen Blauen Bildschirm
> so ganz ohne Windows



Oh ja  Ich glaube auch, dass so gut wie jeder der auch was in BIOS anstellen will diese Funktionen frei hat, weil er sich kein Rechner von der Stange gekauft hat.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Oder er hat einen Hamster der einen das beibringt


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Kp kann sein, aber brauchen wir überhaupt ein Tool?
> haben wir nicht alle unsere Einstellungen so parat?
> Zumindest genügend für und dumme User die nicht wissen
> was man mit ein Bios alles anstellen kann abgesehen von einen Blauen Bildschirm
> so ganz ohne Windows


Du kannst dir da eh nur zuviel kaputt machen. Leistungssteigerungen im spürbaren Bereich sind eh kaum zu erwarten. Und Papiertiger lass ich nich gelten


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. März 2010)

Also für Benchmarks und für einen hohen Stromverbrauch kann man das schon gut nutzen beim Übertakten oder halt untertakten aber wem sag ich das


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Das Bios ist deshalb so merkwürdig aufgebaut und kompliziert gehalten, damit nicht jeder Aldi User daran rumschraubt.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Also für Benchmarks und für einen hohen Stromverbrauch kann man das schon gut nutzen beim Übertakten oder halt untertakten aber wem sag ich das


Deshalb gewinnt immer Intel bei Tom's Märchenstunde, die "frisieren" bei AMD-Rechnern die BIOS-Versionen 
So so


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Die benutzen nur OEM Teile von AMD, laut amdintel stellt AMD ja nichts anders her.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Bios ist deshalb so merkwürdig aufgebaut und kompliziert gehalten, damit nicht jeder Aldi User daran rumschraubt.


Dann müsste ja son Popup wie die UAC bei Win Vista/7 kommen: "Wollen Sie wirklich dem Esel die Eier klemmen?"


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja son Popup wie die UAC bei Win Vista/7 kommen: "Wollen Sie wirklich dem Esel die Eier klemmen?"


 
Kann guck dir mal ein Apple Bios an.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann guck dir mal ein Apple Bios an.


Seit wann kann man bei Apple ins BIOS???? Bei meinem Macbook geht das net, zumindest hab ich noch nix gefunden. Mom, eigentlich heißt das ja auch EFI


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Richtig, nennt sich EFI, ist grafisch und schon recht nett gemacht.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Ich kenn nur das, wo man halt mit der Maus dann das Startmedium auswählt...  (ich glaube alt gedrückt halten beim Starten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Kommt darauf an, mit dem neuen EFI kann man, glaube ich, eh nicht mehr reinkommen, Apple hat das blockiert.
Ich muss das Morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

Mein Macbook ist von 2007, also nicht unbedingt neu 
Aber egal, funktioniert einfach. Was soll ich dann auch einstellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

Ich rede von EFI.
Wenn du bei Apple Updates ziehst, dann ziehst du auch updates für EFI und die werden eingespielt wie jedes Update auch.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede von EFI.
> Wenn du bei Apple Updates ziehst, dann ziehst du auch updates für EFI und die werden eingespielt wie jedes Update auch.


Ja, habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber ich kann trotzdem nix einstellen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2010)

Wie sagte einer hier: Ist schon fast ´n Chat. Kommt man ja kaum mim lesen hinterher...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war jetzt allgeimein gesagt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Larrabee High End fähig wäre. Bis Intel den Kram fertig hätte, wären Nvidia/ATI schon wieder zwei Stufen weiter.
> [...]
> Selbst Intel Fans, die trotzdem einen seriöseren Eindruck hinterlassen wollen, distanzieren sich von Toms Geschichten und verweisen auf professionelle, glaubhafte Quellen.



Zu dem Graka-Versuch: Wenn Intel in dem Bereich einsteigen will, kann man nicht erwarten, dass gleich ein Wunderchip vom Himmel fällt. Rein von dem Aspekt wäre ich auch schon "froh" gewesen, wenn dabei die Leistung der 3870, respektive 9600GT dabei rausgekommen wäre.
Wäre ja um Welten mehr als deren GMA-Schrott, und als Einstieg nicht schlecht. Dazu noch Treiberentwicklung und man kann darauf aufbauen.
Nun wird - so mein Eindruck - hinter verschlossenen Toren an Larrabee II rumgeforscht, während I an Entwickler freigeben wurde. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.

Wegerm Tom: Naja, man muss halt wissen, was man lesen will
Als Intel-Fan kann man ja trotzdem objektiv sein, man muss/darf halt nur ned die Augen verschließen und dabei die Ohren zuhalten, wenn irgendwer mit sowas merkwürdigen, unbekannten, mysteriösem Zeug wie etwa 'Fakten' daherkommt...



amdintel schrieb:


> Richtig ..
> 
> AMD ist ja auch ein reiner OEM Hersteller , die stellen den Support für recht Neue Sachen ein, das sich dann die Leute was Neues kaufen sollen ,
> das tut ich auch, aber nicht mehr von AMD



TJa, zu OEM gehört auch, dass die Teile mit Garantie und Boxedkühler verscherbelt werden ich mein, so einen extravaganten Briefbeschwerer wirst selten finden, denn: Einbauen, oder gar nutzen? Nene, des geht nicht, dazu musst du dir ne neue OEM-Kiste bestellen, diesen 'speziellen' Chip ausbauen, den Rest verkaufen und mit genau diesem neuen Prozessor deinen Rechner aufrüsten.

Dennoch:

Hast du schonmal ein Bios von Intel runtergeladen, wenns um Asus/MSI/Abit/etc. Bretter ging? Nein, komisch...
Insofern interessant nur, dass die saualten Am2-Platinen - wenn die Boardhersteller mal den Arsch hochkriegen und ein neues Bios bereitstellen - mit ggf. Nforce 570 Ultra auch die neuesten Phenom II zum laufen bekommen können. Liegt ja überhaupt nicht an AMD, dass die Chips abwärtskompatibel sind, die Boardhersteller - gehört ja zum guten Ton - legen immer noch Sockeladapter bei ...

Generell zum Bios-Update: Bei Notebooks finde ich es interessant, dass ich bei mir ein MSI-Bios aufspielen konnte, während der Rechner selbst nicht von MSI direkt stammt, sondern anders aussieht. Ebenso das Graka-Bios verträgt sich mit dem "neuen" Bios, wobei das wieder eine andere Geschichte ist...

Ich fänds ja mal wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man hier zumindest untervolten und so weiter kann. Ich mein, da kann nichts kaputtgehen mit weniger Spannung und dadurch entsteht niemals ein höherer Kühlaufwand.. Daher finde ich die Restriktionen nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich mein, wer am Bios rumfummelt, der is selber schuld, wenns nimmer klappt. Ich war schon froh, AHCI aktivieren/deaktivieren zu können...

e:/ 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den PCGH-PCs gibt es verschiedene  Faktoren, die bei einem einzelnen PC zu vernachlässigen sind, bei einer  ganzen Produktreihe aber durchaus von Relevanz sind. Dazu zählen zum  Beispiel neben der Verfügbarkeit und Rückläuferquote auch  Erfahrungswerte, was für einen bestimmten Preis gekauft wird und was  nicht.[..]



Auch wenn du dich ggf. schon ausgeklinkt hast, den zweiten Satz finde ich sehr interessant. Ich hab den nämlich auf folgende Weise verstanden: Die Käufer kaufen ab einem bestimmten Preis (das mit Rückläufer/Verfügbarkeit mal außen vor gelassen, bei Netzteilen schaut das auch wieder anders aus) einfach Intel, deshalb baut ihr für diese Käuferschicht extra Intel, auch wenn es teils geeignertere AMD-Maschinen gäbe (*zum Q9300-Rechner schiel*)?
Ich hatte den Sinn hinter den PCGH-Maschinen eher so interpretiert: Damit die Leute nicht irgendeinen OEM-Kasten kaufen, der meist schlecht zusammengestellt wird, baut ihr nen P/L-Kracher, bzw. stellt diese vernünftig zusammen. Und gerade da kann man auch viel AMD verbauen.

Also, auch wenn die AMD-Maschine teuer wird, weil der Rest vom System sehr viel (ggf. 5850, SSD, NH-D14 oder was auch immer) wert ist, so denke ich, wird das gekauft. Immerhin hat da eine Redaktion einer Zeitschrift ihre Finger im Spiel und die haben genug Fachwissen, und wissen, was in den jeweiligen Bereichen besser ist.
Warum hättet ihr denn sonst eure Rechner zusammenstellen sollen, damit die Leute nicht einfach irgendeinen (sauteuren) Schrott kaufen, nur weil Intel draufsteht? Klar, um nen i7 920 kommt man bei höchstem Anspruch ned herum, aber sonst? Im Endeffekt heißt des dann auch bei euch (überspitzt formuliert): Bei hohen Preisen gibts nur Intel, weil der Markt das so will, da er nichts anderes kennt, auch wenn AMD mehr Leistung für weniger Geld heißen würde.

[Was ist mit ggf. USB3.0 Steckkarten, was ist mit Aufrüstbarkeit (ggf. Bulldozer) und wo wird an welchem Ende bei den Platinen/Sockel gespart oder mehr integriert?]

Wäre nett, wenn du das kommentieren/lesen würdest, denn bisher klingt es für mich im Moment etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

^^^oft sind die MBs auch baugleich wo dann jeder OEM Hersteller seinen Namen rein schreibt , trotzdem sollte man da schon grade bei Bios Updates sehr aufpassen , ich kann nicht bestätigen das Tom negativ berichtet ,
damals hatte ich mich auch bei Tom informiert wegen der Temp Sicherheits Abschlachtung der neueren  AMDs das war nämlich nirgendwo anderes groß zu finden 
und wenn die Tests die CPU Besten Liste dessen Benchmaks nicht nahezu stimmen würden, 
würden die da heute auch nicht mehr stehen .


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2010)

Lol, warum gibts denn nix großartiges wegen der Abschaltung neuerer Prozessoren? Liegt daran, dass AMD throttelt und sich ggf. notabschaltet, ebenso wie Intel...

Nur weil AMD bei den Sockel A Teilen später als Intel diese Abschaltung integrierte und da gerne welche abgeraucht sind, wenn man die überhitzen lies (nettes Video beim Tom übrigens, nur gibts halt da nur die CPUs, wo man das so darstellen kann) ... Da war das bei AMD früher eine "Abschlachtung" statt Abschaltung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wenn *die Tests die CPU Besten Liste dessen Benchmaks* nicht nahezu stimmen würden,
> würden die da heute auch nicht mehr stehen


Erklärst du mir mal diesen Satz oder bringst ihn in vernünftiges Deutsch ?


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

Intel hatte die Not Abschaltung schon seit dem  Pentium und vielleicht sogar noch früher , CPU überhitzt und geht aus , 
heute takten die Neuen  der sehr weit runter,
AMD hatte nie eine Abschaltung erst seit der 3000/64  CPU überhitzt und geht aus  also die veraltet  Sicherheits Abschaltung und das kann auch schon ma 
zu Datenverlust führen ,  aber das Problem das ein CPU Lüfter mal ausfällt 
gibt es sehr sehr selten .


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

Komisch... mein Athlon XP schaltet sich bei Überhitzung ab, das funktionierte sogar auf meinem Uralten Asrock K7VT2. Der Athlon ohne Anhängsel heizte allerdings durch bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2010)

@ AMDIntel

Wenn ein Prozessor (Intel) am überhitzen ist, throttelt er. Wenn das nicht hilft, gibts die Notabschaltung. Wenn der geeignete Kunde den Leistungsabfall nicht bemerkt und weiter fröhlich sich über den lahmen Rechner ärgert, geht das Dokument oder was auch immer ebenso flöten, da es auch mal dem throttelndem Intel zu warm wird.

Ich dachte mich auch erinnern zu können, dass die schnellsten P4 throttelten, trotz Boxed-Kühler (neu und funktionierend) und man so effektiv keine 3,73GHz hatte, sondern (ok, schon, aber halt Taktaussetzer) einfach weniger (nutzbare Leistung).

Bedenke: Throtteln schützt auch bei Intel nicht vor Datenverlust, wenn man nicht speichert bevor die Notabschaltung kommt.


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich kann nicht bestätigen das Tom negativ berichtet ,



aus der sicht eines Fanboys berichtet er ja auch nix falsches ... aber aus der Sicht neutraler Leser - brauchst du ein paar Beispiele? - PN me



amdintel schrieb:


> AMD hatte nie eine Abschaltung erst seit der 3000/64 CPU überhitzt und geht aus also die veraltet Sicherheits Abschaltung und das kann auch schon ma
> zu Datenverlust führen , aber das Problem das ein CPU Lüfter mal ausfällt
> gibt es sehr sehr selten .



lass endlich mal dieses Gebasche gegen AMD

1. wenn dir ein AKTUELLER Sockel 1156 abbrennt sind auch alle Daten futsch
2. auch wenn die CPU den Takt drosselt weil der Lüfter ausfällt heisst das nicht das er sich auch abschaltet - wenn du das Throtteln nicht bemerkst und sich der Rechner abschaltet sind die Daten auch futsch - auch bei einem INTEL Rechner

mfg


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

Intel Notabschaltung in den ersten P4 hat auch nicht so toll funktioniert. Die im AthlonXP habe ich schon ausprobiert, ging ganz gut.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Komisch... mein Athlon XP schaltet sich bei Überhitzung ab, das funktionierte sogar auf meinem Uralten Asrock K7VT2. Der Athlon ohne Anhängsel heizte allerdings durch bis zum bitteren Ende



ja weil du ein gutes MB drin hast wo das Bord die CPU abschaltet  und überwacht ,  die Guten MB hatten alle diese Zusatz Funktion da kann man das auch einstellen, 
den Schwell Wert  warnen und wann abschalten,
die billigen OEM MB damals hatten aber diese Funktion nicht, nur ist heute diese Funktion sicherheitshaber fest in der CPU eingebaut was auch Sinnvoller ist 
weil diese Notabschlaung schneller reagiert als die von Bord .


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

Bei Intel muss das aber auch das Board/BIOS unterstützen (zumidest für's throttling), sonst greift auch erst die Abschaltung. Aber wie du schon sagtest, nen Lüfterausfall habe ich auch noch nie erlebt. Wahrscheinlicher sind da eher Kabel, die den Lüfter blockieren etc.

Naja, da die heutigen Systeme solche Schutzschaltungen haben, ist es eh Wurst, was früher war und wir brauchen uns darum nicht mehr zu kümmern


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

Die letzte CPU die mir abgeraucht ist war ein Pentium II.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

naja Wurst  ist das nicht aber die alten CPUs hatte immer mit der 
Vollen Takt Rate gearbeitet was die heutigen nicht tun 
daher nicht so schnell heiß laufen können wie früher .


@riedochs 
einige alte Pentium  hatten diesen Sicherheits Abschlung nicht, mein alter 486DX2 SL hatte das 
aber und der war älter als der Pentium II, aba 
bei dem 486DX2 SL  konnte so was nicht passieren,
weil der ohne CPU Lüfter aus kam , der hatte eine 
Passiv Kühlung wurde nur so ca. 45 c heiß  und war für 
damalige Verhältnisse nicht grade langsam, der konnte 
auch schon dieses normale Standby nur Win 3.11 konnte das nicht, ich musste  damals s.g. Notebook Treiber einbinden damit das auch unter Win3.11 funktionierte.
aba das war damals eine geile CPU genau wie der Motorola mit 25 MHZ die war einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen .


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Funktion sicherheitshaber fest in der CPU eingebaut was auch Sinnvoller ist
> weil diese Notabschlaung schneller reagiert als die von Bord .



das hilft dir alles nix wenn das oem BIOs fehlerhaft konfiguriert und die Funktionen des Prozessors deaktiviert sind




amdintel schrieb:


> naja Wurst  ist das nicht aber die alten CPUs  hatte immer mit der
> Vollen Takt Rate gearbeitet was die heutigen nicht tun
> daher nicht so schnell heiß laufen können wie früher .





die Aussage ist auch weltklasse - die aktuellen CPUs takten sich aus Stromspargründen runter - nicht weil bei vollem Takt die Gefahr des heislaufens besteht

mfg


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

Was lest ihr die Antworten von AMDINTEL überhaupt noch? Den Typ kann man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die Aussage ist auch weltklasse - die aktuellen CPUs takten sich aus Stromspargründen runter - nicht weil bei vollem Takt die Gefahr des heislaufens besteht
> 
> mfg


Das wär ja noch schöner, wenn's wegen dem Heißlaufen passieren würde. Das würde nicht unbedingt für die Qualität der CPU sprechen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2010)

Mein Prozessro taktet sich auf 600MHz runter und selbst da ist er noch schnell genug für das Gängigste. 
Aber auch unter Last wird steigt die Temperatur nicht über 35°.


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das wär ja noch schöner, wenn's wegen dem Heißlaufen passieren würde. Das würde nicht unbedingt für die Qualität der CPU sprechen



Dann scheinen INTEL CPUs also qualitativ nicht die besten zu sein.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann scheinen INTEL CPUs also qualitativ nicht die besten zu sein.


Das hast du jetzt gesagt 
Also bei den älteren Generationen a la Netburst stimme ich dir da aber zu, der olle Celeron den ich hier noch iwo rumstehen habe, kommt nach dem Booten schon auf 55°C


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was lest ihr die Antworten von AMDINTEL überhaupt noch? Den Typ kann man nicht ernst nehmen.



weil es eventuell auch Leser gibt die sich nicht so gut auskennen - und ich möchte einfach nicht das diese von diesem Bullshit beeinflusst werden und einen komplett falschen eindruck oder ein komplett falsches "fachwissen" bekommen

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was lest ihr die Antworten von AMDINTEL überhaupt noch? Den Typ kann man nicht ernst nehmen.


 
Weil sie Lust sind und glechermassen Kopfschütteln verursachen.

AMDINTEL zieht jedem in den Dreck, 

-AMD mit seinen Behauptungen, es sei eh nur Schrott!
-Intel macht er mit falschen und erfunden Aussagen ebenfalls nur lächerlich, wäre ich ein Intel-Fan würde ich mich für ihn schämen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2010)

Ich denke jetzt sind vorerst genug Meinungen über einen bestimmten User gepostet worden.

_*Back 2 Topic*_


----------



## F-4 (26. März 2010)

zum Thema Notabschaltung , also das ist dch eigentlich ein Themo vom Mobo und wie gesagt wer da nur OEM Boards kauft oder die als Standard nimmt ist selbst schuld !
Sogar mein erstes Soyo k7 von 2000 hatte FOC , also Fan Off Controll , wozu hat der Luefter sonst schon seit ewigkeiten ein Tachsosignal ?!
dazu die Abschaltung mit Temp Sensor auf dem Board und davon hat meine Kiste sogar einmal gebrauch machen muessen !
das ist weder zu langsam noch sonstwas , der Temp Sensor auf dem Board ist vielleicht nicht so aussagekraeftig aber da die CPU 90 grad mitmacht und man eigentlich bei 80 spaetestens abschalten sollte ist da genug Luft das die CPU nicht draufgeht !
Wie gesagt bei mir wars mal so das der netzteil Luefter mitten im Sommer ausgefalklen ist und der kleine Case luefter hat es nicht so ganz geschafft ... die CPU wurde warm und das Board hat abgeschaltet ohne probleme ...

mfg F-4


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Weil sie Lust sind und glechermassen Kopfschütteln verursachen.
> 
> AMDINTEL zieht jedem in den Dreck,
> 
> ...



 war  noch nie Intel-Fan  kaufe halt das was besser ist und besser ist seit einigen Jahre nun mal Intel , 
die Hetze gegen mich macht deinen langsamen AMD auch nicht schneller .  
Weil ich sehr viel mit dem PC mache und den nicht nur zum spielen  nutzte lohnt auch etwas höhere Ausgabe wenn ich statt AMD nun Intel kaufe , das rechnet sich wegen weniger Strom verbraucht .
oder bezahlst du meine Strom Rechnung ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2010)

OK jetzt kannst du mir doch mal bitte sagen wo ein X4 965 zu langsam ist. Mir ist auch klar das es Intel CPUs gibt die schneller sind, aber vom P/L schlecht sind (z.b. i7 975). Du kannst mir bestimmt auch einmal eine Antwort geben, es ist dir sicher möglich auf eine Ordentliche Frage auch zu Antworten. Wenn nicht dann zeigt das nur das du keine Ahnung hast, von dem was du sagst.

Edit: Auch braucht man als Gamer keine CPU die mehr als 200€ kostet.

MFG Jack


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

kuck doch in den Bench Tests es geht mir nicht nur alleine um die 
Geschwindigkeit sondern was die CPU so verbraucht und 
da bietet nun mal Intel derzeit das beste Verhältnis zur Leistung


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2010)

Wenn du nach dem Stromverbrauch gehst dann schon. Aber sie es mal so, du kaufst dir nen AMD CPU für 150€ oder ein Intel i7 für 200€. Da bringt dir das Geld nicht viel was du am Strom sparst wenn du dafür viel mehr für die CPU ausgibst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> war noch nie Intel-Fan


 
Was immer du sagst. 



amdintel schrieb:


> kaufe halt das was besser ist und besser ist seit einigen Jahre nun mal Intel


 
wie auch immer, ist ja deine Entscheidung.



amdintel schrieb:


> die Hetze gegen mich macht deinen langsamen AMD auch nicht schneller .


 
Wer hetzt denn gegen dich? 
Wir erklären dir nur seit einigen Seiten, dass deine Hetze gegen AMD nicht OK ist. 
Außerdem ist ein AMD schnell genug, keine Sorge. 



amdintel schrieb:


> Weil ich sehr viel mit dem PC mache und den nicht nur zum spielen nutzte lohnt auch etwas höhere Ausgabe wenn ich statt AMD nun Intel kaufe , das rechnet sich wegen weniger Strom verbraucht .
> oder bezahlst du meine Strom Rechnung ?


 
Was machst du denn so alles, das den Kauf eines so teuren Intel Systems rechtfertig?
Auch wenn das jetzt etwas außerhalb des Threads liegt, mich würde es interessieren und ich bin da sicher nicht der einzige.

Ich als Beispiel glotze im Netz, bearbeite dabei Excel und Word Sachen, erstelle Power Point Präsentationen, konvertiere Videos und bearbeite Grafiken, manchmal bearbeite ich Power Point Sachen und Grafiken gleichzeit, je nach dem.
Das kann ich alles sehr gut und schnell mit meinem AMD System machen, dabei ziehe ich nie mehr als 40 Watt aus dem Netzteil.


----------



## XE85 (27. März 2010)

@Stromverbrauch

man darf bei intel ... vor allem beim Sockel 1366 nie den Chipsatz ausser acht lassen ... der macht den geringen vorteil der Sockel 1366 CPUs locker wieder wett (auch di nicht optimale Konstruktion der Spawas wies bei einigen Boards der Fall ist)

also sich da nur auf den Prozessor zu versteifen wie es ein gewisser user macht ist reines Fanboy und gegen AMD Bash gelaber 


der Sockel 1156 ist was anderes ... nur gehn dort die sparsameren Mobos ganz klar auf kosten der Aufrüstbar und Erweiterbarkeit (nur16x Lanes für Grakas, nur 4 in der SB) und nicht zu vergessen die absolute Aufrüstsackgasse


@AMDintel ... wiso weichst du bei Fragen was DU mit deinem PC machst eigentlich immer aus und versteifst dich auf irgendwelche Benchmarks ... noch dazu aus zweifelhaften Quellen?? ... ist es so schwer einfach die Frage zu beantorten??

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2010)

habe soen mal wieder die zeitschrift Chip gelesen, dar waren zwar keine tests ueber cpu's drin, war aber erstaunt als ich die bestenlisten mit den Kaufempfehlungen gelesen hatte, SEHR NEUTRAL supe, hier steht sogar ein Laptop mit ner amd cpu in der liste.

werde mal ein auge auf Chip halten, wenn die auch mal cpu tests drinn haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

Na ja, Chip. 
Die empfehlen auch ein i5 6xx, wweil der besondern schnell ist. 
Dass der dabei mehr kostet als ein 750 scheinen sie außer Acht zu lassen.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2010)

ich lese die Chip eher selten, meist nur wenn ich lust auf ne Zeitschrift habe und keine andere finde (da schon alle anderen gelesen). Meine Aussage schliest deshalb auf die aktuelle Ausgabe.

Was bei Chip ja anders ist, ist dass die eher Allgemeine Arbeiten betrachten und weniger die Leistung in Spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

Aber auch bei allgemeinen Arbeiten ist ein nativer Quad einem Dual Core SMT Teil überlegen.


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2010)

was versteht du unter normales arbeiten ?
Internet  Emal Bild Bearbeitung also dazu brauche ich kein Core oder Q Core,
das mache ich dir alles noch locker mit einer guten Singel  CPU vor.

Bei Chip bezieht sich die Besten Liste rein auf das Preis Leitungs Verhältnis ,
was für mich überhaupt keine Rolle spielt da ich meine PCs z.t.  zum Einkaufs Preis bekomme
spielt der Preis einer CPU keine Rolle, ist mir das völlig wust pob nun ein Intel 100 € mehr kostet ,
die AMDs würde ich nicht zum Einkaufs Preis bekommen , was für mich dann von der Anschaffung
noch teuer kommt , da ich mit Intel im allgemeinen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe 
diese Sparsam und schnell sind,  profitiere ich mehr davon als wenn ich AMD nehmen würde .


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2010)

es gibt natürlich ne menge Anwendungsbereiche eines PC's welche eher unmöglich sind alle aufzuzählen, da es ebenfalls sehr viele Kominationen in Firmen gibt.....
Bei Chip werden da eher Spiele vernachlässigt während bei ner PC-Games Spiele im Vordergrund stehen....

ABER Amdintel wie wärs denn wenn du mal auf ne Frage die dir gestellt wird/wurde mal antwortest, und mal Sagst für was du deinen PC überhaupt benutzt?? und welche Praxiserfahrung du hast (Benchmark-Werte lesen kann JEDER!!!!!).... momentan machst du dich hier nur lächerlich.
Also bitte Diskutiere Sachlich mit (dazu gehört ebenfalls auf Fragen anderer einzugehen) oder .... "GEDANKEN SIND FREI ALLERDINGS WÜRDE ICH DIE HIER NIEDERSCHREIBEN WÜRDE ICH GEGEN DIE REGELN VERSTOSSEN..."


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> was versteht du unter normales arbeiten ?


 
Eben die Dinge, die von mehreren Kernen profitieren, ist doch logisch. 
Dass ich zum Film gucken keinen Quad brauche, sollte jedem einleuchten.


----------



## Axi (27. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben die Dinge, die von mehreren Kernen profitieren, ist doch logisch.
> Dass ich zum Film gucken keinen Quad brauche, sollte jedem einleuchten.


Zumindestens einen Dualcore sollte man schon nutzen bei HD-Filmen. Hat sonst immer ein mieses Rucken auf meinen alten PIV. 
Gut kann auch sein das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach zu lang den Rechner nicht neu aufgesetzt hatte.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Zumindestens einen Dualcore sollte man schon nutzen bei HD-Filmen. Hat sonst immer ein mieses Rucken auf meinen alten PIV.



Die Erfahrung musste ich auch erst vor kurzem machen: ein günstiges Notebook auf eBay verkauft und versucht als Server direkt an den FullHD TV anzuschließen. Und: arschlecken - ruckelt ohne Ende :/


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2010)

> Wenn du nach dem Stromverbrauch gehst dann schon. Aber sie es mal so, du kaufst dir nen AMD CPU für 150€ oder ein Intel i7 für 200€. Da bringt dir das Geld nicht viel was du am Strom sparst wenn du dafür viel mehr für die CPU ausgibst.



wer zahlt mir den PC? 
ich nicht

wer zahlt mir die Strom Kosten
ich 

alles klar in Kapotscha ?

mir ist es daher völlig egal was ein Intel System kostet


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben bei dir ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Zumindestens einen Dualcore sollte man schon nutzen bei HD-Filmen. Hat sonst immer ein mieses Rucken auf meinen alten PIV.
> Gut kann auch sein das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach zu lang den Rechner nicht neu aufgesetzt hatte.


 
Lag wohl eher am Chipsatz. 
Bei heutigen HD fähigen GraKas reicht ein guter Single Core.



amdintel schrieb:


> wer zahlt mir den PC?
> ich nicht
> 
> wer zahlt mir die Strom Kosten
> ...


 
Kann mich bitte, bitte, *BITTE* jemand erschießen? 
wie kann man nur so *ZENSIERT* sein.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

^^^was heißt hier wie kann man so zensiert sein ?

du bereit bist von deinem Taschengeld  meinen gesamten  Rechner Park zu finanzieren  ca. 7000 € 
würde ich sagen... melde schon ma dein Internet  ab
höre auf zu rauchen falls der Fall und gebe kein Geld mehr aus ...  damit du  dann  die gesamten PCs hier mir finanzierst , aber eins sach dir gleich, ich will nix  billiges 0815 mäßiges sondern was vernünftiges AMD PCs die du mir dann kaufst müsse alle Fax/Internet so wie Gamer fähig sein , so wie leise .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^was heißt hier wie kann man so zensiert sein ?


 
Was denkst du denn, was anhand des "zensiert" stehen könnte? 



amdintel schrieb:


> du bereit bist von deinem Taschengeld meinen gesamten Rechner Park zu finanzieren ca. 7000 €
> würde ich sagen... melde schon ma dein Internet ab
> höre auf zu rauchen falls der Fall und gebe kein Geld mehr aus ... damit du dann die gesamten PCs hier mir finanzierst , aber eins sach dir gleich, ich will nix billiges 0815 mäßiges sondern was vernünftiges AMD PCs die du mir dann kaufst müsse alle Fax/Internet so wie Gamer fähig sein , so wie leise .


 
Wenn du deinen Rechner selbst kaufen musst (was wohl die allermeisten User hier machen), was würdest du denn kaufen?
Auch einen 1366 System oder doch eher was preisgünstigeres?

Öhm, und wieso brauchst du einen Rechner Park?
Wozu braucht man einen solchen Park? 

OK, ich habe auch 6 Rechner, aber das liegt an meinem Job.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

siehst ich auch und die brauche ich sogar ,ein Teil davon sind Ersatz Systeme falls ma einer ausfällt, iss aber noch nie passiert .
also nächste Woche iss ja Ostern .... 
bitte  die PCs alle in  schwarz dann muss ich net so viel
putzten


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Was machst du denn beruflich?


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> siehst ich auch und die brauche ich sogar ,ein Teil davon sind Ersatz Systeme falls ma einer ausfällt, iss aber noch nie passiert .


Aha, da kann wohl offenbar jemand nicht ohne PC leben.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

u.a. die Abrechnung HW   Wohnungen . und noch einiges nebenbei


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Für Abrechnungen brauchst du einen Rechnerpark?

Ich hab 6 Rechner hier.
Drei sind meine, wovon einer gerade im Eimer ist. 
An dem anderen hocke ich gerade.
Der dritte ist mein Laptop.
Die anderen drei Rechner gehören meiner Firma, benutze ich aber, daher schlepp ich sie mal hier und dort hin (oder stecke sie ins Flugzeug ).
Die habe ich nicht bezahlt habe, meine habe ich natürlich selbst bezahlt.
Ich kann mir nicht aussuchen, was meine Firma kauft, muss das nehmen, was sie mir geben, meist so billige Teile wie Mac Book Air () oder Mac Book Pro ().


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

Also zum Abrechnungen machen da reicht doch ein uralt PIII und dazu braucht man keine überteuerte CPU bzw einen noch überteuerteren PC von der Stange xD



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte, bitte, BITTE jemand erschießen?
> wie kann man nur so ZENSIERT sein.



DITO. Nur würde ich dich nicht erschießen, sondern jemand anderen ^^




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lag wohl eher am Chipsatz.
> Bei heutigen HD fähigen GraKas reicht ein guter Single Core.



Ufff... keine Ahnung. Wobei der Rechner selber schon noch recht Lauffähig war. (Vermutlich das MoBo übern orbit gegangen.) Hatte nämlich Stalker ganz moderat noch Spielbar gemacht


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

ist  nun   so das ich  mit Intel und Nvidia   die wenigsten Probleme hatte  als mit AMD die nun meinen ihre Kunden verarschen zu müssen keine Treiber und vollsüzen wenn man sich beschwert, lieber bekommt mein Geld Intel oder Nvidia als AMD ,  AMD ist eine scheiß Firma und AMD sind  deck Seck Säcke verlogen , dafür habe ich beweise


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist  nun   so das ich  mit Intel und Nvidia   die wenigsten Probleme hatte  als mit AMD die nun meinen ihre Kunden verarschen zu müssen keine Treiber und vollsüzen wenn man sic beschwert.



Also du bist echt aufn Kopf gefallen. Da kann AMD rein gar nichts für wenn Toshiba den Laptop nicht weiter mit Treibern unterstützt.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

sorry aba  mittlerweile stehe  ich mehr zu Intel  wegen der AMD verarschung , mit Intel hatte ich so einen Stress noch nie  und  mit Nvidia eigentlich auch nicht .
Intel und  auch Nvidia haben mir nie einen Treiber Support verweigert , AMD tut das ,  in dem AMD mich zu müllt mit viel bla  bla


----------



## Winduser (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist  nun   so das ich  mit Intel und Nvidia   die wenigsten Probleme hatte  als mit AMD die nun meinen ihre Kunden verarschen zu müssen keine Treiber und vollsüzen wenn man sich beschwert, lieber bekommt mein Geld Intel oder Nvidia als AMD ,  AMD ist eine scheiß0 Finrma




Ich hatte noch nie mit AMD Probleme.
Treibermässig hatte ich zwar "nur" Ahtlon 64 X2 sowie Phenom 1 und Phenom 2
aber alles lief unter XP und unter 7.

Probleme hab ich eher mit Nvidia. allein die Hochgelobten Fermis oder GTX 380 BZW jetzt GTX 480.
dadurch haben sie mich als Kunden verloren.

Und Intel find ich auch nicht gut.
für die Leistung die sie bringen sind der Kaufpreis zu hoch.
lieber nen Ordentlichen P2 X4 als nen C2Q 8400.


Also AMD als Scheiss Firma zu bezeichnen ist übertrieben.
nettes P/L, guter Support. mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

alter du musst ma den Spam lesen mit dem mich AMD nun zu müllt ,
ein Support der überhaupt keine Ahnung  hat ,
so  was hatte ich  mit Intel oder Nvidia noch nie erlebt,
und für die Zukunft unterstütze ich lieber Intel oder Nvida  wenn ich ma Fehler finde so  eine Schrott  Firma wie AMD die einen nur dicht spamt , reicht das ? 
PS   AMD hat bei mir  jetzt endgültig verschissen, meinen Nick werde ich nun auch ändern das  AMD kommt weg , so vergrault die Firma AMD halt immer mehr Kunden .
Und wenn ich es ma so übern Daunen peile bin ich mit Intel und Nvida bislang  immer besser gefahren als mit AMD,die ihren Kunden gerne veraschen


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2010)

@amdintel: du musst gerade von SPAM reden, alle deine Post's sind reiner SPAM, du hast bis jetzt noch kein einzig Konstruktives Wort zum Thema geleistet.

Ob Intel, nvidia, amd, ati..... hatte ich noch NIE irgend ein Problem was den Support angeht. Dies aber vielleicht auch weil ich ihn selten gebraucht habe. 
Jetzt werde ich mal etwas Arrugant: Ich habe Ahnung von der Materie (und Erfahrung), wenn etwas nicht geht, kenne ich genug Testmöglichkeiten zur Fehlersuche, auch weiss ich wo ich hilfe im iNet finde, WENN ich den Support brauche, kann ich denen Genaue Infos zum Problem liefern und meist ist es dann ein Materialschaden.

Wer natürlich Uralt HArdware mit neuer Saftware betreibt und keine Treiber mehr findet, das ist eher eine blöde Situation allerdings: beispiel: mann kauft ein Laptop mit Windows XP vor 6Jahren und will jetzt Windows 7 x64 (64bit gibt es eher weniger Treiber für alte Hardware, 32bit funzt meist noch der XP Teiber), was so vor 6Jahren nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen war und findet keine passenden Treiber, sage ich nur: SELBER SCHULD, sollte man sich vorher Informieren...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2010)

@ amdintel

Komm mal wieder runter Junge, oder was für Drogen nimmst du.
Dann zeig mal deine Beweiße wo AMD so schlecht ist. Und man sollte die Leute nicht als dreck Säcke bezeichnen, sowas grenzt schon an Rufmord.

Mein letztes System war ein q6600 und eine GTX285 und jetzt mein AMD System, mit keinen der beiden hatte ich Probleme. 

Kleiner tipp noch:
Geh raus an die frische Luft und laß dein geflame und spam hier.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> alter du musst ma den Spam lesen mit dem mich AMD nun zu müllt ,
> ein Support der überhaupt keine Ahnung  hat ,
> so  was hatte ich  mit Intel oder Nvidia noch nie erlebt,



Schau dir mal den Spam an, mit dem du das Forum zumüllst.
Kommt irgendwas schwammiges, obskures wie 'Fakten', scheinst du den Schreibern dieses Teufelszeugs mit deinem extravagantem Schreibstil exorzieren zu wollen.



amdintel schrieb:


> und für die Zukunft unterstütze ich lieber Intel oder Nvida  wenn ich ma Fehler finde so  eine Schrott  Firma wie AMD die einen nur dicht spamt , reicht das ?



Also, wenn Intel ein beschissenen Produkt abliefert (Nvidia ebenso) wirst du das schlechtere, stromhungrigere Produkt kaufen, weil ja dein Lieblingshersteller draufsteht? Echt INTELligent...



amdintel schrieb:


> PS   AMD hat bei mir  jetzt endgültig verschissen,[...] so vergrault die Firma AMD halt immer mehr Kunden .
> Und wenn ich es ma so übern Daunen peile bin ich mit Intel und Nvida bislang  immer besser gefahren als mit AMD,die ihren Kunden gerne veraschen



Jetz komm endlich mal auf den Punkt. Was willst du eigentlich?
Aus deinen zahlreichen schwammigen Posts hab ich versucht etwas rauszulesen:

1. Du hast ein Notebook mit AMD-GPU?
2. Du findest keinen Grakatreiber dafür?
3. Du hast ein stromhungriges 1366er System mit hfftl effizientem NT, entsorgst ein steinaltes AMD-Sys mit einem ineffiziententen NT, weil hungriger und bringst möglichst unpassende Beispiele um deine "These" zu stützen?
4. Das Sys unter Punkt 3 hast du nicht selbst bezahlt?
5. Du schreibst AMD 'irgendwas' und bekommst 'irgendeine' Antwort zurück
=> Was hast du denen geschrieben (und wie) und was war die Antwort?
6. Was alles hat das mit dem Threadtitel zu tun?


----------



## F-4 (28. März 2010)

Als neuen Nick wuerde ich IntelNvidia vorschlagen , wie man jemals gut mit AMD gestanden sein kann, wenn man die beste CPU reihe die AMD je hatte so grundlos niedermacht ist es schon fraglich wie man sich nicht als Intel Fanboy bezeichnen lassen will ...
aber auch gut , denke mal jeder kauft sich was zu ihm am besten passt und solange man die Hardware des anderen nicht als Schrott bezeichnet kommen wir alle miteinander klar ! 

mfg F-4


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> Eine Sachliche Diskussion über dieses Thema gibt's hier auch nicht ,außerdem ist diese Frage in dieser oder ähnlicher form schon oft gestellt worden hier kannst dich amüsieren.


 
das sagt eigentlich schon alles aus. zum gamen ist es völlig egal, solange angemessen auf gleicher augenhöhe verglichen wird, welchen chiphersteller man(n) bei seiner cpu wählt. auch wenn viele versuchen, dir was anderes aufzuschwatzen...


----------



## faibel (28. März 2010)

Etwas ungehalten der Kleine. 
Mit nVidia wird er aber zukünftig seine Meinung zum Thema Stromverbrauch, den er ja selbst zahlen muss, überdenken müssen. Da sind die neuen Karten ja alles andere als "sparsam".


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Das stimmt doch nicht, AMD verarscht doch nur die Kunden, Nvidia doch nicht.


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Etwas ungehalten der Kleine.
> Mit nVidia wird er aber zukünftig seine Meinung zum Thema Stromverbrauch,



wart nur ... bald wird er die GTX480 als Stromsparwunder anpreisen und die 5870 als nichtsnutzige Herdplatte die nichtmal Word flüssig darstellen kann und für die man ein Atomkraftwerk braucht 

mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2010)

dann füllen wir mal eine Wissenslücke von amdintel welche seinen Toshiba Laptop mit AMD-GPU betrifft:
-Früher (teils noch heute), haben die Laptop hersteller ganz verschiedene GPU's verbaut (teils verlötet, teils MXM-Steckkarten....), und selten waren diese Referenz eines Chipherstellers, und bei jedem Laptop sachen wie Stromverbrauch, Hitze.... anders UND genau deshalb ist es bei einem Laptop nicht der Chiphersteller welcher die TREIBER liefert, sondern die Firma welche den LAptop baut!!!! somit ist in dem Fall von amdintel NICHT AMD schuld sonder Toshiba...
-für aktuelle Mobile AMD-GPU's bekommt man mittlerweile VORBILDLICH Treiber von AMD selbst.

und dann kommt der von AMDINTEL genannte Verbrauch!!
eine Aktuelle AMD/ATI GPU ist vorbildlich was den Verbrauch angeht, im vergleich zu nvidia, also wieder widerspricht er sich.

aber mal wieder etwas on Topic:

-Intel i7-980 6Kerner hat 3,33ghz eine TPD von 130W allerdings wird dieser im 32nm Verfahren gebaut und Kostet Aktuell bei alterate 1280euro!!! WOW

-AMD Phenom II X6 1090T mit 3,2ghz hat nur eine TPD von 125W (nach dem was man so liest gewisst bekommen wir aber erst nächsten monat) ABER dieser wird noch mit dem alten 45nm Verfahten gebaut und koster unter 300euro!!

Klar der i7 ist schneller, will ich nicht abstreiten, der AMD ist aber bezüglich was die Herstellungweise angeht (sagar wenn er ein TDP von 140W bekommen würde), vergleichweise Sparsam und im einkauf sehr viel billiger!

Sogar wenn man den Intel zu einkaufspreis bekommen würde (bestimmt immer noch gute 800euro) fast 3x so teuer wie der AMD aber mit 100000% sicherheit nicht 3x so schnell!!!!


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> -für aktuelle Mobile AMD-GPU's bekommt man mittlerweile VORBILDLICH Treiber von AMD selbst.



ich hab ihm sogar schon vor einigen Seiten den Treiber verlinkt ... nur wurde das natürlich ignoriert um weiter zu bashen


Er würde halt gerne Fakten mit ignoriren aus der Welt schaffen

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist  nun   so das ich  mit Intel und Nvidia   die wenigsten Probleme hatte  als mit AMD die nun meinen ihre Kunden verarschen zu müssen keine Treiber und vollsüzen wenn man sich beschwert, lieber bekommt mein Geld Intel oder Nvidia als AMD ,  AMD ist eine scheiß Firma und AMD sind  deck Seck Säcke verlogen , dafür habe ich beweise


Ich muss mich da jetzt mal drauf berufen.

Also ich nutze seit Jahren AMD und hatte nie Probleme mit den CPUs. Selbst mein alter Athlon 2000+ funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag. Verarscht komme ich mir da nicht vor. Und mit ATI hatte ich erst ein mal Probleme, aber das lag auch an mir, da ich damals das erste mal einen Grafikkartenlüfter getauscht hatte und dieser nicht ganz vernünftig gearbeitet hat - also mein Fehler. Probleme kann man immer haben, aber nehmen wir mal an, Nvidia würde jetzt mist bauen - ist das dann auch eine, wie du sagst "scheiß Firma"? Dann kannst du gerne auf Matrox umsteigen.

Jeder Hersteller kocht nun mal nur mit Wasser (auch wenn man das nicht wahrhaben möchte) - und Probleme kann jeder Hersteller mal haben. Eine Firma aber generell als "*******" abzutun, ist pure Ignoranz. Es gibt Hersteller, da hat man mehr Probleme, das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber die können nun mal auch die Favoriten betreffen.

Also, keep cool & calm down. Mit Ignoranz ist niemandem geholfen.


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

@amdintel

Also wenn ich mein System auch gestellt bekommen würde, dann würde ich auch Intel nehmen statt AMD. Intel bringt einfach die stärkeren CPU's raus. Und das versucht ja auch keiner Abzustreiten. 

ABER: Ich bekomm mein PC nicht von jemanden gestellt (Papa, Mama oder sonst wen) oder hab von irgend eine Firma die mir eins stellen möchte. Ich MUSS aus meinen eigenen Geldbeutel zahlen. Und da spührt man einfach wohin das Geld fließt. Da steck ich lieber mein Geld in eine Firma die etwas weniger Leistung hat aber dafür um einiges günstiger ist. Und verdammt ich bin super froh mich für dieses System entschieden zu haben weil es einfach ein Preisleistungsschlager zu diesen Zeitpunkt war.
Und selbst zur heutigen Wirtschaftslage würde ich auch für eine Firma ein Preisleistungsgutes System empfehlen, da es einfach wichtig ist auf soetwas zu achten.
Dann würd ich aber NIE ein überteuertes i7-System von der Stange nehmen. Und nachdem was du uns gesagt hast, reicht für dich ein einfacher Dualcore mit einer Onboardgraka. 

Ich könnte jetz auch auf dein Level runter kommen und Intel beschimpfen das sie überzogene Preise haben und so wie du ignorrieren was Intel eigentlich alles gutes macht. Tu ich aber nicht weil ich die Dinge von allen Seiten betrachte.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (28. März 2010)

Offtopic
Ich hab mir das mal wieder durchgelesen und muss sagen das die Fakten bei unseren User neu gemischt sind. Natürlic sind ihn die Preise egal wenn er die PCs nicht bezahlen muss.
Aber da wiederspricht er sich doch.
Einml kostete sein PC 1200 € die er doch selbst bezahlt hat oder? Dann bekommt er die Intel CPUs zum Einkaufpreis und drittens braucht er sein PC gar nicht zu bezahlen.
Ich glaube den User können wir gepflegt vergessen.
Und seine Art zu schreiben sollte man ihn vllt mal verwarnen von Seiten der Admin?!
Weil das grenzt wirklich schon an Rufmord.
Und schadet erstens vllt AMD und zweitens (übertriebenermaßen den Markt) 
Wo wären wir ohne AMD? sollten wir uns vllt mal alle überlegen...

@riedochs bei Opel steht ein Ring für eine Million


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sorry aba mittlerweile stehe ich mehr zu Intel wegen der AMD verarschung , mit Intel hatte ich so einen Stress noch nie und mit Nvidia eigentlich auch nicht .
> Intel und auch Nvidia haben mir nie einen Treiber Support verweigert , AMD tut das , in dem AMD mich zu müllt mit viel bla bla


 
Es wäre schön, wenn du den Inhalt eines anderen Threads nicht hier reinschleppen würdest. 
Außerdem hast du erkennen müssen, dass du in diesem anderen Thread mit deiner Meinung so ziemlich alleine darstehst.
Darüber würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, als weiter gegen einen Hersteller zu flamen.
Dass sich Nvidia nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert, dürfte Angesichts der FX 59er Karten und deren Fön bekannt sein. Und die neue GTX 480 reiht sich da nahtlos an.
Würdest du dir also eher eine GTX 480 oder eine 5870 kaufen? 

Für mich existiert die GTX 480 erst mal gar nicht. So eine schwache Leistung abzuliefern ist ein Armutszeugnis für Nvidia.
Mit aller Gewalt schneller zu sein als die Konkurrenz, egal was es kostet, ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß. AMD hat das nicht nötig, die achten lieber auf den Preis und die Leistung und haben aus den Fehlern bei der 4890 gelernt.
Doch auch Intel will immer die Leistungskrone haben, auch hier mit aller Gewalt und das Ergebnis ist ein extrem teures System, das sich Privatuser nicht leisten wollen/können.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber da wiederspricht er sich doch.
> Einml kostete sein PC 1200 € die er doch selbst bezahlt hat oder? Dann bekommt er die Intel CPUs zum Einkaufpreis und drittens braucht er sein PC gar nicht zu bezahlen.



Ach, die ganzen Widersprüche zähl ich schon gar nicht mehr....

@ quantenslipstream

Da muss ich dir aber zum Teil widersprechen: AMD is eine Firma, die auch nur Geld verdienen will. Als AMD eine min. gleichwertige Leistung bieten konnte, waren die Preise mehr als nur gesalzen. 
Momentan können sie die Preise nichtmal leistungsäquivalent ansetzen, sondern müssen weniger verlangen.
Selbst bei den Grafikkarten musste man lange Zeit Masse machen, statt hohe Preise fordern zu können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir aber zum Teil widersprechen: AMD is eine Firma, die auch nur Geld verdienen will. Als AMD eine min. gleichwertige Leistung bieten konnte, waren die Preise mehr als nur gesalzen.
> Momentan können sie die Preise nichtmal leistungsäquivalent ansetzen, sondern müssen weniger verlangen.
> Selbst bei den Grafikkarten musste man lange Zeit Masse machen, statt hohe Preise fordern zu können.


 
Ich denke aber, dass AMD nicht an der Leistungskrone interessiert ist, denn sonst könnten sie das sicher machen, nur eben wie bei Nvidia, auf Kosten von Energie und Wärme.
Außerdem betreibt AMD eine völlig andere Preispolitik als Intel.
Was hindert AMD denn daran, für die BE Modelle nicht ebenso gepfefferte Preise zu verlangen wie Intel für die XE Modelle?
Aber die BE Modelle sind nur wenig teurer als die normalen Modelle.
Ich sehe das nicht daran, dass sie leistungsschwächer sind als Intel Modelle, Intel könnte ja auch anderen Preise ansetzen und müsste gerade bei den schnelleren CPUs nicht einen so großen Preisunterschied haben.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (28. März 2010)

Wobei man ja auch gesehen hat das AMD die Preise der Grafikkarten angehoben hat. Weil Nvidia noch nicht so weit war. Als die 5850 auf den Markt kam hab ich sie für 219 noch bekommen. Heute liegt sie doch drüber...


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

AMD nicht. Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

die Peise sind gestiegen, weil die Verfügbarkeit der Chips geringer wurde. Das ist normale Marktwirtschaft. Ist bei den RAMs nicht anders.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (28. März 2010)

Ok da muss ich euch beipflichten. Jetzt wollte ich als fast AMD"Boy" auch mal was gegen AMD sagen und dan geht das nicht mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Beschwer dich in Taiwan/China oder wo auch immer die Chip gefertigt werden. 
Dort kannst du mit dem Schild in der Hand rumrennen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

@ quantenslipstream

Nachdem AMD überhaupt nicht die Leistungskrone erreichen kann, da Intel generell am längeren Hebel sitzt (Taktpotential, IPC), muss AMD neue/andere Anreize schaffen.
Was war denn früher, wo AMD für die Prozessoren mit offenen Multis ebenso viel Geld verlangte?

Intels Preise? Intel kann sichs erlauben und desweiteren je höher die Leistung, desto mehr musst du dafür bezahlen, je weiter hoch, desto überpropotional mehr.

Das Beispiel mit Nvidia finde ich unpassend: Bei DX9 (mMn.) teils langsamer, bei DX10 etwas schneller und bei DX11 nicht abzusehen (Frameverläufe?) bei brachialer Lautstärke. Saumäßiger Verbrauch (über 100W für nen zweiten Monitor o.ä.) und eher weniger Features (2 Monitore maximal, Cuda is mir wurscht) sprechen gegen die Karte. Dabei ist das nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit AMD vs. Intel, weil andere Gegebenheiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nachdem AMD überhaupt nicht die Leistungskrone erreichen kann, da Intel generell am längeren Hebel sitzt (Taktpotential, IPC), muss AMD neue/andere Anreize schaffen.


 
Was qualifiziert dich denn dazu zu behaupten, dass AMD nicht in der Lage wäre eine CPU zu entwicklen, die schenller ist als die schnellste Intel CPU?
Ich behaupte halt, die könnten es, wenn sie wollten, wollen aber nicht, weil sie mehr daran interessiert sind, den allgemeinen Markt zu bedienen und nicht weniger User abzuzocken.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Was war denn früher, wo AMD für die Prozessoren mit offenen Multis ebenso viel Geld verlangte?


 
Denkst du nicht, dass damals andere Manager an der Spitze des Unternehmens hockten, die eben andere Zielsetzungen hatten als die Führungsetage heute?
Die Mehrheitseigner von AMD haben sich in den letzen Jahren schließlich verändert, bei Intel nicht.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit Nvidia finde ich unpassend: Bei DX9 (mMn.) teils langsamer, bei DX10 etwas schneller und bei DX11 nicht abzusehen (Frameverläufe?) bei brachialer Lautstärke. Saumäßiger Verbrauch (über 100W für nen zweiten Monitor o.ä.) und eher weniger Features (2 Monitore maximal, Cuda is mir wurscht) sprechen gegen die Karte. Dabei ist das nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit AMD vs. Intel, weil andere Gegebenheiten.


 
Fiel mir jetzt so ein, Nvidia verlangt eben für eine Grafikkarte, die eben nur schneller ist (sonst nichts) mehr Geld als ATI, und dass, obwohl sie für die Mehrleistung mehr Strom braucht und heißer wird.
Das ist eben alles andere als sinnvoll und nicht zeitgemäß.
Die Preise könnte Nvidia verlangen, wenn sie deutlich schneller sind als die ATI Modelle und mehr Features bieten, aber das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Wenn Nvidia konkurrenzfähig sein wollen, werden sie die Preise langfristig anpassen müssen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was qualifiziert dich denn dazu zu behaupten, dass AMD nicht in der Lage wäre eine CPU zu entwicklen, die schenller ist als die schnellste Intel CPU?
> Ich behaupte halt, die könnten es, wenn sie wollten, wollen aber nicht, weil sie mehr daran interessiert sind, den allgemeinen Markt zu bedienen und nicht weniger User abzuzocken.



Weil ich nur das beurteilen kann, was momentan auf dem Markt ist. Hier ist es die K10.5-Architektur, die zwar gut, aber nicht gut genug ist um die Leistungskrone durch Taktsteigerung zu erreichen und zu halten. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Bulldozer nicht in der Lage wäre, Intel zu übertrumpfen und ich hoffe sogar, dass das wieder ein sehr großer Wurf wird. Und genau da kann man nur das momentan gegebene beurteilen, nicht aber was "später" erscheint.

Wenn sie aber die Krone erreichen, warum sollten sie dann nicht auch das entsprechende Geld dafür verlangen? Wenn sie jedoch die Krone haben, würde sie das aber nicht hindern ebenso günstige Produkte anzubieten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht, dass damals andere Manager an der Spitze des Unternehmens hockten, die eben andere Zielsetzungen hatten als die Führungsetage heute?
> Die Mehrheitseigner von AMD haben sich in den letzen Jahren schließlich verändert, bei Intel nicht.



Der Sechskerner für AM2, Bulldozer sehr warscheinlich für AM3, ja das hat sich seit S754, S939 und AM2 geändert, dazu eigene Chipsätze. Es hat sich recht viel geändert und das zum Positiven. Nur spricht das aber nichts für die dauerhafte Niedrigpreispolitik, sondern das kann sich je nachdem wie Bulldozer wird, auch wieder ändern, v.a. wenn sie entsprechende Marktanteile innehaben, die sie schon längst hätten haben sollen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fiel mir jetzt so ein, Nvidia verlangt eben für eine Grafikkarte, die eben nur schneller ist (sonst nichts) mehr Geld als ATI, und dass, obwohl sie für die Mehrleistung mehr Strom braucht und heißer wird.
> Das ist eben alles andere als sinnvoll und nicht zeitgemäß.
> Die Preise könnte Nvidia verlangen, wenn sie deutlich schneller sind als die ATI Modelle und mehr Features bieten, aber das ist eben nicht der Fall.
> Wenn Nvidia konkurrenzfähig sein wollen, werden sie die Preise langfristig anpassen müssen.



Die Kritik an Thermi ist vollkommen angebracht. Hier könnte die Brechstange für Nvidia für diesen Chip nach hinten losgehen, egal ob die Architektur selber vielversprechend ist.


----------



## faibel (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was qualifiziert dich denn dazu zu behaupten, dass AMD nicht in der Lage wäre eine CPU zu entwicklen, die schenller ist als die schnellste Intel CPU?
> Ich behaupte halt, die könnten es, wenn sie wollten, wollen aber nicht, weil sie mehr daran interessiert sind, den allgemeinen Markt zu bedienen und nicht weniger User abzuzocken.



Naja, AMD ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und nicht die Arbeiterwohlfahrt. Man erinnere sich an die ersten K7 oder die FX Serie für die man saftige Preise zahlen musste weil sie eben mit einer der schnellsten CPUs auf dem Markt waren. Wenn AMD eine CPU auf den Markt werfen konnte die den i7 alt aussehen lassen würde gäbe es sie schon. Aus reiner Bescheidenheit überlässt man Intel die Performancekrone mit Sicherheit nicht. )


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2010)

Jep bei AMD hat sich wirklich in letzter Zeit ne menge geändert und langsam aber sicher werden sie immer besser. Wenn sie nun die Preise erhöhen würden, weil sie entsprechend leistungsfähigere CPU's haben, würde ich auch die höher Preise Zahlen. (wobei man sich nicht beklagen soll wenn die Preise Niedrig sind). Kann mich aber an keine Zeit erinnern wo Intel günstiger war.

Kann mich nur an eine Zeit erinnern wo der K7 gekommen ist, war ein Intel Celeron für Spiel sehr geeignet und zu dem Zeitpunkt billiger.  Wobei wir wieder bei Punkt sind ein Celeron hat gereicht ABER ein K7 oder P3 wäre schneller wenn auch teurer gewesen...

Als ich dann aber eine Zeit Später meinen Amd socket A Athlon 1400mhz gekauft habe, war AMD um einiges Besser als Intel aber auch billiger.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

Sie arbeiten doch schon daran du Nase.
2011 kommt AMDs neue CPU Architektur, "Bulldozer", auf den Markt. Und zwar mit Erweitertem Single Threading, bis zu 8 Kernen und 32nm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Weil ich nur das beurteilen kann, was momentan auf dem Markt ist. Hier ist es die K10.5-Architektur, die zwar gut, aber nicht gut genug ist um die Leistungskrone durch Taktsteigerung zu erreichen und zu halten.


 
Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich bin zwar Ingenieur, aber nicht dafür. 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Bulldozer nicht in der Lage wäre, Intel zu übertrumpfen und ich hoffe sogar, dass das wieder ein sehr großer Wurf wird. Und genau da kann man nur das momentan gegebene beurteilen, nicht aber was "später" erscheint.


 
Du musst aber daran denken, dass der Bulldozer nicht mit Lynnfield und Co. konkurrieren, sondern gegen Sandy Bridge in den Ring gehen wird.
Und was Sandy Bridge leistet, wieviele Kerne da sind und obs dann noch SMT gibt, weiß niemand.

Derzeit hat AMD die Taktrate immer weiter angehoben, ob die Architektur noch was liegen hat, weiß niemand, aber anhand der 6 Kerner, die auf die Architektur aufbauen, scheint da immer noch Luft nach oben zu sein, ebenso bei der Taktfrequenz.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn sie aber die Krone erreichen, warum sollten sie dann nicht auch das entsprechende Geld dafür verlangen? Wenn sie jedoch die Krone haben, würde sie das aber nicht hindern ebenso günstige Produkte anzubieten.


 
Sie erreichen die Krone ja nicht, also können sie keine Mondpreise verlangen und das machen sie auch nicht.
Sie haben moderate Preise innerhalb der Reihe. Ein 955 Be ist nur um den Faktor teurer, den er auch schneller ist und das unterscheidet AMD von Intel. Bei denen ist das halt nicht so, dort weiß man nicht, wieso ein 870 doppel so teuer ist wie ein 860.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Der Sechskerner für AM2, Bulldozer sehr warscheinlich für AM3, ja das hat sich seit S754, S939 und AM2 geändert, dazu eigene Chipsätze. Es hat sich recht viel geändert und das zum Positiven. Nur spricht das aber nichts für die dauerhafte Niedrigpreispolitik, sondern das kann sich je nachdem wie Bulldozer wird, auch wieder ändern, v.a. wenn sie entsprechende Marktanteile innehaben, die sie schon längst hätten haben sollen.


 
Solange sich an dem Massenmarkt in den Elektronikmärkten oder bei Großkunden nichts ändert, ändert sich auch an den Markanteilen nichts.
Denn in dieser Sache, denke ich, sind wir der gleichen Meinung, mit den paar Usern, die Online ihre Teile kaufen und selbst zusammenbauen, kann man kein großes Geld verdienen und Marktanteile erobern.


----------



## Wadde (28. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> AMDs neue CPU Architektur, "Bulldozer",




Schon lange nicht mehr so ein Namen gesehen für ne Architektur, kommt auch so etwas wie bei Intel: Hyperthreading? MEinst du das mit Single Threading?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr so ein Namen gesehen für ne Architektur, kommt auch so etwas wie bei Intel: Hyperthreading?


 
Man muss ja nicht alles nachmachen. 
Und der Name ist doch nicht schlecht, ein Bulldozer räumt alles aus dem Weg, auch lästige Komkurrenz.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

Die Bulldozer Kerne werden in 2 verschiedene Berreiche Eingeteilt, jeder Berreich kann einen Thread bearbeiten. Das ist erweitertes Single Threading.


----------



## F-4 (28. März 2010)

@Kreisverkehr": VETO !
also als AMD mit denn ersten 64 bit CPUS die Leistungs krone noch ganz klar hatte und die PIV bestenfalls mit irrwiztigen Taktraten Stroimverbrauch und Kuehltechniken gerade mal so mitgekommen sind war ein AMD Athlon 64 auch bestenfalls 2/3 so teuer wie das Waffeleisen von Intel !
klar wuerde AMD die Preise anheben im High end segment das letzte bischen kostet immer deutlich mehr , aber so ueberzogen wie Intel waere das wohl kaum ...

mfg F-4


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2010)

die meisten A64  hatten trotz der Leistung eine sehr gutes PL Verhältnis - aber für den FX zahlte man genauso den Premium Aufschlag

mfg


----------



## faibel (28. März 2010)

F-4 schrieb:


> @Kreisverkehr": VETO !
> also als AMD mit denn ersten 64 bit CPUS die Leistungs krone noch ganz klar hatte und die PIV bestenfalls mit irrwiztigen Taktraten Stroimverbrauch und Kuehltechniken gerade mal so mitgekommen sind war ein AMD Athlon 64 auch bestenfalls 2/3 so teuer wie das Waffeleisen von Intel !



Der FX-62 kostete bei seiner Einführung lt HT4U (10.April 2006) 1236$, ein X2 5000+ lag bei 696$. Nicht gerade Schnäppchen...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sie arbeiten doch schon daran du Nase.
> 2011 kommt AMDs neue CPU Architektur, "Bulldozer", auf den Markt.[...]



Wen genau meinst du damit?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst aber daran denken, dass der Bulldozer nicht mit Lynnfield und  Co. konkurrieren, sondern gegen Sandy Bridge in den Ring gehen wird.
> Und was Sandy Bridge leistet, wieviele Kerne da sind und obs dann noch  SMT gibt, weiß niemand.



Klar, aber in der Hinsicht erwarte ich einfach nicht mehr, als eine  Evolution zur bestehenden Architektur und mit dem neuen Sockel das Ende  der bisherigen Versuchsphase bei Intel. Also konservativ gesehen: Eine  Runderneuerung, welche zum Vorgänger mal wieder inkompatibel ist, aber  nichts neues weltbewegendes.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Derzeit hat AMD die Taktrate immer weiter angehoben, ob die Architektur  noch was liegen hat, weiß niemand, aber anhand der 6 Kerner, die auf die  Architektur aufbauen, scheint da immer noch Luft nach oben zu sein,  ebenso bei der Taktfrequenz.



Ja, schlecht ist es nicht, nur hat die Konkurrenz einfach mehr  Möglichkeiten und kann durch deren Leistungspolster auch einfach mal  schnell kontern und die Krone behaupten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie erreichen die Krone ja nicht, also können sie keine Mondpreise  verlangen und das machen sie auch nicht.
> Sie haben moderate Preise innerhalb der Reihe. Ein 955 Be ist nur um den  Faktor teurer, den er auch schneller ist und das unterscheidet AMD von  Intel. Bei denen ist das halt nicht so, dort weiß man nicht, wieso ein  870 doppel so teuer ist wie ein 860.



Eben deswegen macht ein Greifen nach der Spitze absolut keinen Sinn mit  den momentanen Mitteln/Prozessoren. Intel hingegen sonnt sich und kann  den High-End-Markt bedienen und hier auch überproportional mehr  verlangen, sie können es einfach. Würde AMD das so mit deren  Top-Produkten veranstalten, wäre ggf. ein Intel die bessere Wahl [wenn  man die Nachteile der Plattform in Kauf nimmt/diese keine Rolle spielen]  und das wäre _etwas_ doof für AMD.
Wenn sie allerdings wieder die Krone haben/hätten mit der nächsten  Architektur und Intel maximal Paroli bieten kann/könnte, würden die  Preise sinnvollerweise für die High-End-Klasse nach oben korrigiert  werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange sich an dem Massenmarkt in den Elektronikmärkten oder bei  Großkunden nichts ändert, ändert sich auch an den Markanteilen nichts.
> Denn in dieser Sache, denke ich, sind wir der gleichen Meinung, mit den  paar Usern, die Online ihre Teile kaufen und selbst zusammenbauen, kann  man kein großes Geld verdienen und Marktanteile erobern.



Ja, stimmt. Die Metro-AG sollte endlich mal die Konkurrenz anbieten, die  Mitarbeiter sollten [im nächstgelegenen Saturn gibts sogar fachkundiges  Personal] in allen Märkten kompetent sein müssen [ggf. Kurse] und auf  die Frage "Früher war AMD so *******, stimmt das etwa nicht könnt"  könnten sie immer noch antworten: "Damals war es einfach nicht  wirtschaftlich, ABER der neue Chip, der hats drauf." ....

Wobei, ich bin schon froh, wenn Online-Versandläden AMD-Komplettrechner  anbieten, damit wenigstens hier zum Teil ein breiteres Angebot herrscht,  was jedem Kunden zugute kommt.




F-4 schrieb:


> @Kreisverkehr": VETO !
> also als AMD mit denn ersten 64 bit CPUS die Leistungs krone noch ganz klar hatte und die PIV bestenfalls mit irrwiztigen Taktraten Stroimverbrauch und Kuehltechniken gerade mal so mitgekommen sind war ein AMD Athlon 64 auch bestenfalls 2/3 so teuer wie das Waffeleisen von Intel !
> klar wuerde AMD die Preise anheben im High end segment das letzte bischen kostet immer deutlich mehr , aber so ueberzogen wie Intel waere das wohl kaum ...
> 
> mfg F-4



Ich find leider nicht die Preisliste, die ich eigentlich gesucht habe, aber dafür muss es ein Test von CB tun:

 Der Pentium XE 955 kostet [...] genau 999  US-Dollar und löst damit den XE 840 ab. Dieser ist aktuell ab 980 Euro  im Handel erhältlich – für den XE 955 darf ein ähnlicher Endkundenpreis  erwartet werden. Der neue Athlon 64 FX-60 wird mit 1031 US-Dollar so  viel kosten wie der FX-57 bisher, im deutschen Fachhandel also etwa 1015  Euro.

Hier sieht man, dass auch AMD kein Kostverächter war, was das Top-Modell betraf...

e:/ ah, faibel hat es auch schon gesagt....

e:// und die Preise im CB-Fazit von 2004 klingen auch nicht schlecht, bzw. man sieht ebenfalls, dass AMD keine Niedrigpreisschiene gefahren ist...


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Spam an, mit dem du das Forum zumüllst.
> Kommt irgendwas schwammiges, obskures wie 'Fakten', scheinst du den Schreibern dieses Teufelszeugs mit deinem extravagantem Schreibstil exorzieren zu wollen.
> 
> 
> ...



sag ma wie viel hast du getrunken ?
ich habe einen I7 
und mehrere  Q8300 und einen älteren Q9600,
einen I5  alle Büro und Game fähig ,
ein Netbook = ebenfalls Intel und noch ein Notebook leider mit AMD,  
den I7 benutze ich aber kaum noch,
am meinsten benutzten ich den Q8300 mit  DDR III 8 GB Ram wegen dem Vista 64 (boot time Windows ca 30 sec )


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag ma wie viel hast du getrunken ?
> ich habe einen I7


 
Ist uns nicht entgangen. 



amdintel schrieb:


> und mehrere Q8300 und einen älteren Q9600,


 
OK, aber wozu?
Damit die wenger Strom ziehen, als AMD Systeme?
Wie wäre es mal mit entsorgen, dann sparst du nocht mehr Strom. 



amdintel schrieb:


> einen I5 alle Büro und Game fähig


 
Ein Rechner, der Gaming fähig ist, kann in der Regel auch für Büroarbeiten genutzt werden. 
Frage ist nur, wozu du Quad Cores für Büroarbeit brauchst.



amdintel schrieb:


> ein Netbook = ebenfalls Intel und noch ein Notebook leider mit AMD,
> den I7 benutze ich aber kaum noch


 
Netbooks habe ich auch ein paar, sind für mich aber keine Computer sondern nur zu groß gewordene Smartphones ohne Telefonfunktion.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2010)

Wenn die Herrschaften dann fertig wären mit gegenseitigen Sticheleien, könnten wir uns wieder thematisch und auf technischen Fakten basierend dem Thema widmen.

@amdintel

Deine Probleme mit deinem Notebook solltest du in deinem Thread abwickeln.* Nicht hier*. Übrigens warte ich dort noch, dass du dich endlich mit Toshiba auseinandersetzt.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

ich kann mir doch so viele PCs hier hin stellen wie ich möchte 
zu mal Computer  seit meinem 14. 
Lebens Jahr schon immer Hobby  war,
wenn man heute etwas mehr hat und PCs und auch PC sammelt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist uns nicht entgangen.
> 
> 
> Ein Rechner, der Gaming fähig ist, kann in der Regel auch für Büroarbeiten genutzt werden.
> Frage ist nur, wozu du Quad Cores für Büroarbeit brauchst.


 boh echt das wusste ich noch gar nicht , aber mal im Erst klar kann ich meinen I7 für Büro SAchen nehem dafür ist der auch ausgelegt nur die verbaute GK GTX 260 zieht etwas viel Strom , die anderen PCs habe eine kleine und sparsame GK drin die noch grade so ausbrecht fürs Gamen halt ein Kompromiss Lösung 

 und liegen unter 100 Watt gesamt Verbrauch , der I7  mit der 260 aber bei 156 Watt Windows


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag ma wie viel hast du getrunken ?
> ich habe einen I7
> und mehrere  Q8300 und einen älteren Q9600,
> einen I5  alle Büro und Game fähig ,
> ...




Ich glaub du bist echt ein wenig größenwahnsinnig 

Schön das du ein i7 PC hast xD 
Ist mir jetz ganz neu 
mehrere Q8300 und nen älteren Q9600?! Und alle Gamefähig? IM BÜRO?!?  
Ne srry... besser kann man sein Geld nicht raushaun 
Und ein Netbook... also komm hey...  wer sich SO ein Schrott kauft... ist doch eine totale Modeerscheinung und zur Zeit nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Wuhu  Boottime 30 sec. Hey und wenn der PC einmal am Tag 5 Minuten bräuchte zum hochfahren...  Das ist so was von wayne. 
Hab nen AMD und bin noch schneller wie du mit dem Hochfahren 

Vorallem wozu brauchst du 8Gig für NUR Büroarbeiten.  Egal in welcher Firma du arbeitest.... ich hätte einen Vorschlag wie sie weniger Umkosten haben 

Back to Topic:

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Leistung von dem neuen AMD und wie viel mehr Leistung der Bulldozer hat.
Aufjedenfall freut es mich das man die neuen CPU's auch noch auf dem "alten" Sockel nutzen kann und nicht sein komplettes System zum Müll tragen darf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich kann mir doch so viele PCs hier hin stellen wie ich möchte
> zu mal Computer seit meinem 14.
> Lebens Jahr schon immer Hobby war,
> wenn man heute etwas mehr hat und PCs und auch PC sammelt


 
Das will dir doch auch niemand nehmen, daber du musst doch sehen, dass es eher sinnlos ist, gleich mehrere Computer auch noch zu benutzen, wenn einer völlig reicht.
Die Firmen Computer, die bei mir stehen, brauche ich nur, wenn ich irgendwo hinfliege, dann nehme ich die mit (die Daten werden synchronisiert, sodass auf zwei Rechnern das Identische drauf ist), sonst sind sie nicht eingeschaltet.
Den Spielerechner schalte ich nur ein, wenn ich spiele, dann mache ich den anderen aber aus. Daher läuft praktisch gesehen immer nur ein Rechner bei mir.

Wenn bei dir aber ständig mehrere Rechner laufen, dann frag ich dich mal sehr direkt:
Wer spart wohl mehr Strom? 



amdintel schrieb:


> und liegen unter 100 Watt gesamt Verbrauch , der I7 mit der 260 aber bei 156 Watt Windows


 
Und selbst die unter 100 Watt sind für einen Bürorechner immer noch zu hoch.
Ein Bürorechner sollte nicht mehr als 50 Watt ziehen, weniger ist besser.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Ich glaub du bist echt ein wenig größenwahnsinnig
> 
> Schön das du ein i7 PC hast xD
> Ist mir jetz ganz neu
> ...



ich hab nun ma den PC mit 8 GB Ram so bekommen ohne sehr keine grund daran was zu verändern oder an diesem rum zu fummeln das macht mir nur unnötig Arbeit 

Herzchen da  machen ich schon seit Jahren so arbeiten und wenn zeit zocken als Abwechslung zwischen durch,
das ist ja grade der Sinn einen PC richtig  und sinnvoll auszunutzen.

früher hatte man eine Hifi Anlage , eine Schreibmaschine eine Spiel Konsole das ersetzt heute alles ein Gerät


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

Aha, du spielst auf der Arbeit ...
Soll ich das deinem B O S S erzählen ... ?


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

Mal ehrlich, wer brauch bitte einen Quad-Core in einem Büro-PC? Jetzt aber mal ohne Witz, irgendwie kann ich den Typ nicht für voll nehmen.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

der Boss spielt selber mit -> wenn du nur am PC arbeitest stumpfst du mit der Zeit ab ohne es zu merken,
zocken ab und ma als Abwechslung ohne es dabei zu übertreiben


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

Ja, wer brauch das schon? Hexa Cores passen doch viel besser!

Aha, dein Boss spielt selbst mit ...
Dann wunder ich mich dass eure Firma mit der Arbeitsmoral noch besteht!


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

Na klar, der Boss spielt selber mit.

Is doch lächerlich hier, aber echt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich hab nun ma den PC mit 8 GB Ram so bekommen ohne sehr keine grund daran was zu verändern oder an diesem rum zu fummeln das macht mir nur unnötig Arbeit


 
Ich dachte PC ist dein Hobby, da schraubt man schon mal, eben weils Hobby ist. 



amdintel schrieb:


> Herzchen da machen ich schon seit Jahren so arbeiten und wenn zeit zocken als Abwechslung zwischen durch,
> das ist ja grade der Sinn einen PC richtig und sinnvoll auszunutzen.


 
Du kannst während deiner Arbeit spielen?
Kann ich nicht. 
Hin und wieder mal ein Post irgendwo hindrücken, das geht, aber das mache ich nebenbei, weils mich nicht von meiner Arbeit ablenkt.



amdintel schrieb:


> früher hatte man eine Hifi Anlage , eine Schreibmaschine eine Spiel Konsole das ersetzt heute alles ein Gerät


 
Das habe ich auch, bei nur 30 Watt Leistung.
Wenn ich da deine 156 Watt gegen sehe, dann ist deine Hifi Anlage deutlich stromhungriger als meine.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

Ach, wahrscheinlich zockt er eh' bloß Moorhuhn auf dem vermeintlichen Quad-Core-Büro-PC.


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich hab nun ma den PC mit 8 GB Ram so bekommen ohne sehr keine grund daran was zu verändern oder an diesem rum zu fummeln das macht mir nur unnötig Arbeit
> 
> Herzchen da  machen ich schon seit Jahren so arbeiten und wenn zeit zocken als Abwechslung zwischen durch,
> das ist ja grade der Sinn einen PC richtig  und sinnvoll auszunutzen.



Ich glaube nicht das es Standartmäßig einen OfficePC gibt der mit 8Gig bestückt ist. Und falls doch, dann würde ich das auch so lassen.

Und ich bin nicht dein Herzchen  
Also ich werde fürs Arbeiten bezahlt und nicht um zu Zocken. Aber gut... daran merkt man wie "seriös" du bist.

Und ich glaube darüber lässt sich streiten ob der PC sinnvoll mit Spielen genutzt wird. Manch eine sehen in anderen Dingen weit aus mehr verwendung. Z.B. in Bild-/Ton-/Videobearbeitung. Dafür bräuchte man Leistungsstarke PC's.
Andere wiederum arbeiten mit Datenbänken. Dazu braucht man aber weit aus keinen Leistungsstarken PC. Es würde ein kleiner Dualcore oder ein guter Singlecore reichen.

Intressant find ich aber das Programme je nach ihrer Optimierung auf AMD oder Intel reagieren. Wo wir auch wieder ENDLICH zu dem eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren können.
Kennt ihr Programme (jetzt nicht nur umbedingt Spiele) die auf die jeweiligen CPU's Optimiert wurden? Evtl. sogar nicht auf eine Archiektur sondern auf reine Taktrate einer CPU.


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

Intel bietet auf seine CPU's optimierte Compiler an.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

Hört ihr jetzt mal auf? Ich bin eh erkältet, und jetzt huste und lache ich zugleich, und ersticke fast daran.

Fast denke ich dass wir hier einem Betrüger auf den Leim gehen, und der sich jetzt vor dem PC einen ablacht ...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag ma wie viel hast du getrunken ?



So, wennst dich ausgespielt hast: Du hast mal was von "kostenlos bekommen" gfaselt, dann von selber gekauft und sogar zum EK.

So, wenn du jetzt deine Rechner, die du anscheinend auch nutzt oder auch weniger, recht günstig bekommst:

Was hält dich denn dann überhaupt mal davon ab, die für alle anderen Menschen geltenden VK zu akzeptieren? Dazu noch gemesse Leistungsaufnahmen anstatt geschätzten?

e:/



Axi schrieb:


> [...] Wo wir auch wieder ENDLICH zu dem eigentlichen  Thema zurückkehren können.
> Kennt ihr Programme (jetzt nicht nur umbedingt Spiele) die auf die  jeweiligen CPU's Optimiert wurden? Evtl. sogar nicht auf eine Archiektur  sondern auf reine Taktrate einer CPU.



Ein schon genanntes und unsinniges Programm: SuperPi
Dieses Prog nutzt den x87-Code, der bei AMD "sträflich" vernachlässigt wird, so dass hier AMD deutlich schlechter als Intel abschneidet. Macht aber nichts, kein Programm außer besagtem nutzt diesen Code noch...

e:/ Nero Recode wurde von CB längst aus dem Bench-Parkour rausgeschmissen, aber hier ist AMD ebenso recht gut-


----------



## D3N$0 (28. März 2010)

Bei Truecrypt z.B. putzt eine AMD CPU mit Intel den Boden 

@amdintel

Mich würde dein Alter einmal brennend interessieren, deine postings bewegen sich auf dem niveau einens 14Jährigen. Du hast in diesem gesammten Thread noch kein einizges Sachliches und Objektiv betachtetes Posting abgegeben, und von Posting zu Posting machst du dich nur weiter lächerlich...


----------



## Axi (28. März 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Bei Truecrypt z.B. putzt eine AMD CPU mit Intel den Boden
> 
> @amdintel
> 
> Mich würde dein Alter einmal brennend interessieren, deine postings bewegen sich auf dem niveau einens 14Jährigen. Du hast in diesem gesammten Thread noch kein einizges Sachliches und Objektiv betachtetes Posting abgegeben, und von Posting zu Posting machst du dich nur weiter lächerlich...



Gibt es eigentlich ein Bench im Vergleich zu Truecrypt mit AMD gegen ein anderes Verschlüsselungsprogramm mit Intel? 

Beim anderen stimm ich voll zu


----------



## DOTL (28. März 2010)

Och Mensch Leute... Nun aber genug "Kindergarten" für heute. 
Beruhigt euch wieder und diskutiert wird auf einem objektiveren Niveau.

Als Außenstehender bekommt man wahrlich den Eindruck, als würden sich hier ein paar Jugendliche getroffen haben, die versuchen, sich irgendwie zu profilieren. Sicherlich gilt es nicht für alle hier, doch manchen kann man das Geschriebene wirklich nicht abnehmen.

Anregungen/Fragen bitte ausschließlich per PN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ein schon genanntes und unsinniges Programm: SuperPi
> Dieses Prog nutzt den x87-Code, der bei AMD "sträflich" vernachlässigt wird, so dass hier AMD deutlich schlechter als Intel abschneidet. Macht aber nichts, kein Programm außer besagtem nutzt diesen Code noch...


 
Trotzdem findet man dieses Programm (bzw. die Ergebinsse) immer mal wieder gerne bei Intel nahen Webseiten, wenn sie die Überlegenheit von Intel Prozessoren demonstrieren will. 
Und bei HWbot ist das ein festes Mitglied an Benchmarkprogrammen, wo naturgemäß kein AMD unter den gefühlten ersten 1000 ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2010)

Da hier scheinbar niemand Hinweise von der Moderation ernst nimmt und weiterhin über persönliches von bestimmten Usern geschrieben wird, sehe ich keinen weiteren Grund hier noch länger einen Platz zur Verfügung zu stellen für Selbstinszenierungen und krampfhafter Tot-Argumentation. 

Im Übrigen ist die Schließung nicht das Resultat eines Users, sondern aller, da hier tatsächlich niemand in der Lage ist Beiträge zu ignorieren und dadurch weiteren Nährboden für Bashing zu verhindern. Sehr Schade.

-CLOSED-


----------

